# 

## Bio

Ktoś zadał tu kiedyś pytanie, dlaczego lubimy komplikować sobie życie? Dostał po łapach i zamilkł. Ja nie zamilknę ! Do stworzenia tego tematu zmusił mnie Pirzol-"zacieki z sadzy na nowym kominie".Był szał stosowania antybiotyków na wszystko-trochę juz minął,szał stosowania naczyń wzbiorczych zamknietych do kotłów na paliwa stałe.Lecą w powietrze kotły i kotłownie.Szał mija powoli.Teraz kominy.Amok wkładkowy.Nie mozesz komuś pomóc,to chociaż nie szkodż.A szkody są ogromne.Pirzol jest jednym z niewielu uzytkowników kotła c.o.,który szuka przyczyny nie w kotle,a w kominie.W 90% jest odwrotnie.To kotły są fe.Pirzol! Wywal tę rurę ! Wycieki ustaną.Forumowicze przemili, budujacy!-nie handlowcy wkładkami kominowymi.Nic nie zastapi prawidłowo wykonanego komina ceramicznego (czyt.z dobrze wypalonej cegły na zaprawie cementowej).Czy dopiero takie posty jak Pirzola muszą Was o tym przekonywać ? Mówię tutaj tylko i wyłącznie o kominach do palenisk na paliwa stałe.Wkładki są super,ale do:kotłów gazowych,olejowych oraz starych dziurawych kominów,których z jakiś wzgledów nie mozna wyremontować.Wkładka w takich przypadach jest awaryjnym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## tomek123

Całkowicie się z tobą zgadzam.

----------


## rafałek

Zastanawiam się czy jesteście przeci stosowaniu wkładów czy za solidnym wykonywaniem kominów. Ja mam w palnie piec na holzgas czyli inaczej zgazowujący drewno, potem być może jak mi nie będzie się na starość rąbać drewna to przejdę na gaz może olej. W planach mam wkład ceramiczny (komin systemowy). Jest to o tyle dobre rozwiązanie, że w przyszłości nie będę potrzebował nic przerabiać przy kominie. Nie uważam, że takie rozwiązanie jest błędne. W podawanym przykładzie błędem nie było zastosowanie wkładu tylko złe wykonanie komina (złe spoinowanie, być może zła cegła i zbyt niskie zakończenie wkładu. Przy wyciągnięciu wkładu do końca (niewielki koszt przy całości komina) zaciek by nie powstał. A tak sadzaosadzająca się w części klinkierowej, do tego złe wykonanie komiana dały efekt jaki widzieliśmy.
Nie można wszystkiego uogulniać.

----------


## Bio

Przekrój komina poprzeczny ma pierwszorzędne znaczenie w kazdym palenisku.Pirzol napisał,że włożył rurę ceramiczną fi 150.Daje to 177 cm2 przekroju.Nie wiem jakiej mocy jest jego kocioł,ale nawet najmniejszy potrzebuje 400 cm2.Majac taki przekrój przy odpowiedniej wysokości miałby prawidłowy ciąg kominowy.Miałby prawidłowe spalanie drewna w palenisku kotła.To co mu wyszło na zewnątrz komina spaliłoby się.Nie miałoby co wyjść(dziegieć).Nie doszukujmy się dziury w całym.Majac taki komin, ma zacieki,nieprawidłowe spalanie,które nadrabia większą ilością opału.Niszczy kocioł.Niszczy też srodowisko naturalne.Ma moderatora-kocioł z górnym spalaniem.Nawet to nie pomogło.Kotły z górnym spalaniem potrzebują mniejszego ciagu kominowego,ale wiekszego przekroju komina do prawidłowego spalania.Nie bez znaczenia jest temperatura scian komina.Ciepły komin lepiej pracuje.

----------


## ArtMedia

Wszystko prawda. Masz rację. Ale nikt nie każe wkładać rur zawsze. Opanuj się i zastanów o co pytał i co mu odpowiedziano? Nie generuj bezsensownych wątków. Chyba, że chcesz tylko nabić licznik?

----------


## rafałek

Bio w większości wystarczy przekrój 200 co daje 314 ccm. Co do kominów, stoi kawałek dalej dom i ma paskudne zacieki - komin dostał w d.... od mokrego drewna (w tym wypadku - co potwierdza sam właściciel).
Idea wkłądu nie jest zła. Wkłąd ceramiczny jest dodatkowo izolowany wełną - taki komin szybko się nagrzewa i wolno stygnie co też znacznie poprawia ciąg. Do tego trzeba pamiętać, że piece zgazowujące też wytwarzają smołę/dziegć czy jak to nazwiemy - czym byś w nich nie palił.

----------


## Qgiel

Rafałek, wszystko powinno mieć swoje miejsce w zależności od celu jakiemu ma służyć. To oczywiste, że do palenisk paliw stałych najbardziej odpowiedni jest masywny , wymurowany komin, najlepiej z pełnej cegły, a może nawet szamotowej ( tak byłoby najlepiej, ale nie wiem czy kominy buduje się w ten sposób?). W takim kominie - czystym , drożnym o odpowiednim przekroju przewodu dymowego zawsze będzie cug. 
A to za przyczyną faktu, że wygrzane sciany komina zapewnią nam  bez względu na temperaturę zewnętrzną i ciśnienie atmosferyczne odpowiednią różnicę temperatur wychodzących spalin i powietrza zewnętrznego. To zaś jest niezbędnym warunkiem, aby występowała róznica gęstości gazów i w konsekwencji cug w kominie.
Dobrze zaizolowany systemowy wkład ceramiczny czy też rura ze stali kwasoodpornej, przy każdej zmianie intensywności palenia ( jego zmniejszeniu) będzie się od razu wychładzał, co z pewnościa może doprowadzać do takiego obniżenia temperatury spalin, że będa wolniej opuszczac komin, a  para wodna ze spalin będzie kondensować tworząc żrące kwasy.

----------


## Bio

> Wszystko prawda. Masz rację. Ale nikt nie każe wkładać rur zawsze. Opanuj się i zastanów o co pytał i co mu odpowiedziano? Nie generuj bezsensownych wątków. Chyba, że chcesz tylko nabić licznik?


Licznik nabijam podczas bezsensownych wyjazdów do klientów.Po usunieciu wkładów kominowych kotły dziwnym sposobem reperuja sie same,lepiej pracują.Mnie chwalą użytkownicy,a zgadnij na kim wieszają psy ? Zaczyna się nagonka  :sad:  Przykre,ale to już Polska cała..................

----------


## Qgiel

Taki komin szybko sie nagrzewa i........równie szybko stygnie rafałek.
Cóż tam ma trzymać ciepło ? 
2 lub 3 cm ceramiki w ściance ??

----------


## Bio

Rafałek ! Nie ma kotłow na paliwa stałe które by nie zgazowywały opału.Zgazowywanie widzisz np.w grillu.Mokre drewno przy prawidłowym kominie też da sie spalić prawidłowo,chociaż efekt energetyczny marny,bo duza częśc energii jest zuzywana na wysuszenie drewna.Przy mokrym drewnie własnie najlepiej widać,ze komin jest zjechany.Komin z którego ja korzystam ma chyba ze 40 lat,przekrój 27x27 (cegła na cegłę).Kocioł 40kW.Szewc w dziurawych butach chodzi i nie ominęło mnie to tez.Często sprawę opału zostawiam na ostatni dzwonek.Palę mokrym.Klnę na swoje lenistwo,ale zero zacieków,zero problemów z paleniem.Właśnie mokre drewno potrzebuje wiecej powietrza do spalania,a wiec wiekszego przekroju komina.Majac na styku komin przy suchym drewnie,przy mokrym tragedia.

----------


## Emisia

darujcie mi "średniozaawansowane"   :Lol:   wejście w temat

słyszałam opinie, że najlepiej stosować albo komin systemowy stalowy albo systemowy ceramiczny albo ewentualnie tzw. tradycyny murowany z cegły mocno wypalonej

podobno odchodzi się od produkcji i stosowania tzw. pustaków dymowych, bo nie sprawdzają się przy wysokich temperaturach spalania paliw stałych (np. drewno we wkładzie kominkowym), a bywają też nieodporne na skropliny ze spalin w niskich temp.

miałam ochotę na takie pustaki dymowe i nie wiem teraz...  :Confused:  
chyba jednak ich nie włożę, bo w kominie będą spaliny i sadze z wkładu kominkowego, a pustaki mogą tego nie wytrzymać, mimo że mają atesty...



pozdr

----------


## majo

witam

Bio - masz jak najbardziej racje - na tym forum jest wiele bezsensownych tematow i odpowiedzi typu : .. slyszalem czy wyczytalem w muratorze" (nie mam nic przeciwko czytaniu muratora bo wiele sie z niego dowiedzialem) - niewielu jest na forum praktykow od ktorych mozna sie na prawde czegos dowiedziec .. doliczylem sie ich moze z pieciu

----------


## romi_25

Bio. Zgadzam się z tobą w każdym punkcie. Rozumiem że na kominach znasz się dobrze, więc podpowiedz proszę, jak powinien być wykonany prawidłowo komin na paliwo stałe -węgiel. Czy dla takiego kotła wystarczy przekrój 20x27cm z cegły pełnej. Grubość ścianki komina - 12cm (jedna cegła)? Bez wkładu? A co ze szczelnością komina?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

Qgiel w takim kominie masz warstwę ceramiki, do tego warstwę wełny i do tego wszystko idzie w pustaku keramzytowym więc ma i co się nagrzewać i jest izolacja która nie doprowadzi do gwałtownych wychłodzeń. Jeśli by to się nie sprawdzało to nikt by tego nie stosował.

Co się tyczy zgazowywania to zgazowywanie występuje w każdym ale z różną intensywnością i skutkiem, gdyby nie to to nie byłoby specjalnych kotłów. Co do mokrego to paskudzi artystycznie bo jak sam zauważyłeś duża część energi idzie na odparowanie wody, w związku z tym temperatura spalin jest niższa a one są "bardziej wilgotne" czyli i o kondensację łatwiej i masz zacieki... Komin który opisałem powyżej - z zaciekiem - jest o przekroku cegły czyli ma dość duże pole a i tak to go nie uratowało.

Wracając do utrzymywania temperatury... wkłady są szamotowe, a te jak wiadomo szamot był stosowany też do tego by temperaturę utrzymać (pomijam inne aspekty).

----------


## Bio

Przy prawidłowo wykonanym kominie (ceramicznym) i prawidłowo wykonanym palenisku ,nastepuje prawidłowe spalanie paliw stałych.Prawidłowe tzn,ze w kominie nie ma prawie sadzy i innego paskudztwa.Dlatego tak poruszył mnie ten temat,bo ostatnio zauważyłem,ze kotły są coraz mniej trwałe.Często dwa trzy lata -kocioł zgnity-dosłownie zgnity.Klient czerwony ze wsciekłości.Poprzedni chodził 18 lat.Okazuje się,ze włożył wkładkę,zmniejszył przekrój komina.Czasami wkładka w awaryjnych sytuacjach pomaga.Podkreslam w awaryjnych.Zauważyłem ,że najczęstrzym tematem na forum są kominy,a więc są też kłopoty z nimi.Cicho jest jak ktoś chwali nowe technologie,ale wystarczy je zakwestionować i burza.Dlaczego nikt nie napisze:Bio,jesteś w swoim rozumowaniu w błedzie bo tutaj mówisz nieprawdę i udowadnia to.Nie, atak następuje bez potwierdzenia swoich racji.

----------


## Bio

.

Co się tyczy zgazowywania to zgazowywanie występuje w każdym ale z różną intensywnością i skutkiem, gdyby nie to to nie byłoby specjalnych kotłów. 

).[/quote]
Nie na temat,ale Rafałku.Nie ma specjalnych kotłów.To chwyt reklamowy.Intensywność zgazowania zalezy od intensywności spalania,mocy kotła w danym momencie.Zgazowanie to ostatni etap każdego spalania,niezależnie od tego gdzie nastepuje.Zgazowanie to spalenie czystego już wegla(po odgazowaniu) na tlenek i dwutlek wegla.W ognisku piknikowym jak zostaje już sam żar to widzisz właśnie proces zgazowania. Reklama dzwignia handlu   :smile:

----------


## rafałek

Chwyt czy nie chwyt - 15 lat palenia w zwykłym (drewno - suche, węgiel). Potrzeba podkłądania do pieca co 3-4 godziny, z temperaturą różnie (ogólnie dobrze), wywalanie popiołu co dwa dni. Piec tzw. zgazowujązy - dokładanie 3 razy na dobę, popiół - pół wiaderka na tydzień, w domu upał, zużycie drewna 14 mp na sezon...
Reklama czy nie... po trzech latach wychodzi bardzo optymistycznie.
To nie są informacje zasłyszane, to są fakty. Wychowałem się na piecach kaflowych, potem przeżyłem 2 piece CO w wiekszości opalanych drewnem, węgiel sporadycznie, teraz 3 piec CO, jednynie nie miałem kominka z wkładem... Nic nikomu nie sprzedaję... ja to przeżyłem.

----------


## Bio

:smile:   Kupiłeś kocioł  który ma odpowiednio duzy  zasobnik na paliwo i proces spalania nastepuje w nim prawidłowo.Coraz wiecej jest juz takich kotłów na rynku. To cieszy.

----------


## rafałek

Jak to zwał tak zwał tylko spalanie mokrego w żadnym dobrze nie wychodzi...

----------


## ArtMedia

> ...Czasami wkładka w awaryjnych sytuacjach pomaga.Podkreslam w awaryjnych.Zauważyłem ,że najczęstrzym tematem na forum są kominy,a więc są też kłopoty z nimi.Cicho jest jak ktoś chwali nowe technologie,ale wystarczy je zakwestionować i burza.Dlaczego nikt nie napisze:Bio,jesteś w swoim rozumowaniu w błedzie bo tutaj mówisz nieprawdę i udowadnia to.Nie, atak następuje bez potwierdzenia swoich racji.


Kto Cię atakuje? Mam wrażenie, że nie czytasz dokładnie pytań i odpowiedzi. Masz rację. Cały czas masz rację. Ale wszystkie tu polecane wkłady (w watkach o których piszesz) dotyczą właśnie sytuacji awaryjnych. Dlatego sprawiasz wrażenie, jakbyś nie czytał całej treści.
Ten watek jest niepotrzebny.

----------


## ariete

> Jak to zwał tak zwał tylko spalanie mokrego w żadnym dobrze nie wychodzi...


Mokre drewno to szybka smierć kotła c.o.Ktoś ma inne zdanie ? Ale tutaj chyba chodzi nie o mokre,suche drewno tylko o komin?

----------


## ariete

> Napisał Bio
> 
> ...Czasami wkładka w awaryjnych sytuacjach pomaga.Podkreslam w awaryjnych.Zauważyłem ,że najczęstrzym tematem na forum są kominy,a więc są też kłopoty z nimi.Cicho jest jak ktoś chwali nowe technologie,ale wystarczy je zakwestionować i burza.Dlaczego nikt nie napisze:Bio,jesteś w swoim rozumowaniu w błedzie bo tutaj mówisz nieprawdę i udowadnia to.Nie, atak następuje bez potwierdzenia swoich racji.
> 
> 
> Kto Cię atakuje? Mam wrażenie, że nie czytasz dokładnie pytań i odpowiedzi. Masz rację. Cały czas masz rację. Ale wszystkie tu polecane wkłady (w watkach o których piszesz) dotyczą właśnie sytuacji awaryjnych. Dlatego sprawiasz wrażenie, jakbyś nie czytał całej treści.
> Ten watek jest niepotrzebny.


A ja przeczytałem ! Nowy komin, wkładka i sytuacja awaryjna? Wkładke kazałbym wstawic na koszt tego kto budował mi komin jak po takim budowaniu jest sytuacja awaryjna .Watek niepotrzebny.Jak niepotrzebny to go nie ogladaj.Nie czytaj.Nie wszyscy forumowicze siedzą tu od powstania forum.

----------


## ariete

Art Media! Nabijam licznik tak jak ty.Jeszcze tylko 10 kąsliwych uwag i bedziesz elitą forum.Wstydziłbym sie pisać takie teksty o nabijaniu licznika w sytuacji takiej jak twoja.A ztym licznikiem powinno być tak np.postów 990 w tym na temat 5%

----------


## ArtMedia

Ja właśnie nabijam licznik. Więc to chyba oczywiste?!? Jeszcze dzisiaj zamierzam dobić...

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Oferujemy rury CRNI do kominów firmy Tarnawa .  Budujemy kominki z wkladami Tarnava ( Hajduk Brunner Spartherm Lechma ). Migdy nie proponujemy  tych rur do kominów kominkowych .  Rury CRNI lub kamionki Bolesławiec itp sa do piecy na GAZ lub OLEJ .  Prawidłowo postawiony komin ceramiczny jest najlepszym co można zrobić do kominka , sprawdziliśmy to przez ponad 20 lat praktyki w budowie kominków.  Jako handlowiec powinienem namawiać do kupowania rur aby zarobić ale jako ZDUN nie lubie naciągać ludzi na zbedne wydatki.

----------


## Bio

Sorki  Darku.Niektórych handlowców potraktowałem niesprawiedliwie.Miło czytać takie posty.

----------


## kominiarz

A ja jestem przeciwnego zdania.

Uważam że wkład stalowy do komina od kominka czyli wkładu lub kasety kominkowej / nie mylić z kominkami otwartymi, piecami kaflowymi, trzonami kuchennymi itp./ nie jest wcale taką głupią sprawą.

W dzisiejszym "nowoczesnym" budownictwie 
posiadanie wkładu stalowego w przewodzie od kominka to wiele zalet, oto kilka z nich:

- szczelność przewodu dymowego na całej długości
  ( w przypadku kominów z cegły bardzo rzadka sprawa)

- brak jakichkolwiek wykwitów na ścianie kominowej
  (niestety bardzo mało użytkowników kominków sezonuje drewno
  i pali naprawdę suchym)

- bezpieczeństwo 
  ( w przypadku pożaru sadzy temperatura ok 1000st duża rozszerzalność 
  cieplna komina murowanego, konstrukcja dachu praktycznie zawsze  
  drewniana i przylegająca do ścian kominowych, o pożar wcale nietrudno)

- szybki rozruch komina i uzyskanie prawie natychmiast prawidłowego 
  ciągu kominowego
  (w przypadku kominów z cegły oraz rzadkiego ich użytkowania 
  rozgrzanie komina trwa o wiele dłużej)

Oczywistą sprawą jest że np. w przypadku małego przekroju przewodu kominowego nie ma sensu montować wkładu stalowego który dodatkowo przewęzi przekrój kanału i oprócz dodatkowych kosztów poniesionych 
na zakup takiego systemu kominowego nie przyniesie nam żadnego pozytywnego efektu.

Komin stalowy montujemy w konkretnych przypadkach kiedy warunki nie pozwalają na inny sposób zmodernizowania wadliwego przewodu kominowego.


W wielu wątkach czytam: jak komin będzie zrobiony z prawidłowej cegły to...
Niestety takie cegły co robiono kiedyś, to już historia (chciałbym się mylić)
Dzisiejsze cegły np. pełna czerwona pozostawiają wiele do życzenia, niejednokrotnie leżąc na placu budowy jeden sezon same się rozpadają
nienadając się do użytku. 


Kominiarz

----------


## rafałek

Każdy wątek jest potrzebny jeśli potrafi samodzielnie żyć, a ten potrafi. Martwi mnie tylko to, że przeradza się w pyskówkęo nabijaniu licznika...

----------


## Artur_071

> .....Prawidłowo postawiony komin ceramiczny jest najlepszym co można zrobić do kominka , sprawdziliśmy to przez ponad 20 lat praktyki w budowie kominków. 
> .... ale jako ZDUN nie lubie naciągać ludzi na zbedne wydatki.


Bardzo miła wypowiedź, swiadcząca o rzetelności wykonywanej pracy.  :smile:  
Mój śp. dziadek też był zdunem, i gdyby żył to pewnie nie pytał bym teraz o komin. 
Wiadomo, że najlepiej aby komin był budowany z dobrej pełnej cegły i najlepiej murowany jeszcze na glinie, tak jak kiedyś, ale który murarz to zrobi ? - żaden.
Ale do rzeczy, dom jest nowy rok budowy 2001. W kominie murowanym z cegły pełnej, ale dzisiejszej produkcji  :sad:   najprawdopodobniej zapaliła się sadza, taką tezę postawił kominiarz, który czyścił komin i znalazł grudki jakby żużlu, w wyczystce. 
Potwierdzam, że było palone drewnem wilgotnym i pozostałościami po budowie czyli drewnem iglastym, o dużej zawartości żywicy - a co każdy budujący ma z tym zrobić ? jak nie sprzeda lub nie wbuduje ? - ma zrobić wielkie ognisko na placu, a do kominka kupować specjalnie suszone ? -  bzdura, chciałem wykorzystać to co zostało.  :smile: 
W chwili obecnej, nawet jak się nie pali w kominku to blisko przy kominie czuć, taki smród, jakby spalenizny, dymu, kwasu, czy coś podobnego (jak się pali to też się to czuje ale mocniej).

_I niniejszym stawiam pytanie do kominiarzy i zdunów_ *jak uszczelnić ten komin bez wkładania do niego rury*, najfajniej by było zalepić go od środka, ale czym i jak to zrobić ?
A może inny sposób.

----------


## januszek

:Confused:

----------


## Bio

Temat mozna rozbić na masę podtematów.Np.co to jest ten punkt rosy,dlaczego w kominie są sadze i co trzeba spełnic,zeby ich tam nie było,pozar w kominie,wykwity na kominie-jak sie przed nimi w prosty sposób ustrzec itd.itd.Sadzę,że każdy z forumowiczów zabierajacych głos w tej dyskusji ma w tym jakis swój cel.Ma w tym swój interes. Jestem zwiazany z branżą kotlarską.W moim interesie leży to aby:1)Przedłuzyć żywotność kotła. 2) Stworzyć dla kotła takie warunki pracy(chociaż zblizyć) jakie są na stanowisku badawczym podczas badan atestacyjnych 3) Zapewnić warunki pracy kotła tak,aby dane z reklamy,DTR pokrywały sie z rzeczywistością.4) Ograniczyć bezsensowne reklamacje,ze kocioł jest uszkodzony,bo marnie w nim pali się,ze nie osiaga podanej w DTR mocy,że zużywa wiecej paliwa niż podano w dokumentacji,że wystepują wykwity. Jakoś tak się składa,ze przy kominie prawidłowo wykonanym wg zalecen takich o których tutaj i w innych wątkach piszę reklamacji tego typu jest zero.Inna sprawa.W DTR-kach kotłów pisze jakie warunki musi spełniać komin.Od tych warunków uzależniona jest gwarancja.Kocioł ma np.5 letnia gwarancje na korpus.W  DTR kotła pisze,że przekrój musi być np.400 cm2.Zgnił po np.3 latach.Przyjeżdza serwis i stwierdza,że komin miał 300 cm2.Gwarancje szlag trafia i klienta tez,bo poradzono mu te 300 cm2. Ten  przykładowy kocioł pracowałby dalej jeszcze kilka lat na prawidłowym kominie.Jezeli wyczuję z rozmowy z klientem,ze ma kiepski komin,tzn za mały przekrój,wysokość to staram sie go odwieść od zakupu w mojej firmie ,jednocześnie przekonuje do zrobienia porządku z kominem.Jako ciekawostkę podam,że zadna instytucja akredytowana do robienia badań atestacyjnych nie przystąpi do badań atestacyjnych kotła na paliwa stałe na kominach które tutaj lansujecie.

----------


## PADI

BIO wyjasnij mi jak prostemu czlowiekowi.
 Zwykly piec na drewno (jeszcze nie wiem jaki, ale na pewno te tansze solidne). Jezeli wymuruje komin z cegly pelnej, o grubosci 2 szerokosci cegiel na zaprawie cem., i zadbam o prawidlowosc spoin to czy przy srednicy komina 27 na 20 bede mogl pozniej wybierac bez problemu w kotlach na paliwo stale. Czy bede mial problemy z nieszczelnoscia i wykwitami. Czy ten, legendarny zreszta punkt rosy to przypadkiem nie teoretyzowanie. Wys. komina 9,5 m.
POZDR>
PS. wiem, ze wszystkie odpowiedzi sa juz w postach wyzej, ale powiedz tak czy nie.

----------


## rafałek

Z twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że należy dobierać komin do kotła. Czemu tak mówię... bo najczęście buduje się dom a dopiero potem robi instalacje. Czyli, żeby nie popełniać błędu należy najpierw kupić kocioł, a dopiero potem murować komin... OK. Tylko co zrobić w przypadku jak masz już komin gotowy? Nie kupować kotła?

Jeszcze co do średnic... wychodzi na to, że większość wkładów nie nadaje się do kotłów bo... najczęstszą średnicą jest fi 20 a z twoich danych wynika, że należałoby robić minimum fi 22,6. Fakt, że daje to dość dużą różnicę w polu ale czy aż tak istotną. Jeśli większość kotłów wymagałaby 400 ccm to by produkowano więcej takich wkłądów bo byłoby na nie większe zapotrzebowanie.
Czemu w takim razie jak robiłem rozeznanie nt. średnicy to maxymalną średnicę jaką mi polecano było owe fi 20? Czyżby tylu było dyletantów wśród budowlańców, sprzedawców kotłów i okolicznych kominiarzy (fakt że 2-ch)?

A tak swoją drogą te wątki o kominach dużo mnie nauczyły - trzeba przy nich sporo nagłówkować co, czemu i dla czego   :big grin:

----------


## januszek

:Confused:

----------


## rafałek

Ja tak jeszcze o punkcie rosy - sprowokowany wypowiedzią Padiego.
Na punkt rosy ma wpływ kilka czynników a tu skupiamy się głównie na temperaturze... Jeśli będziemy palić drewnem wilgotnym ba nawet mokrym to automatycznie obniżamy punkt rosy czyli jak wielki trzeba by robić komin by w jednostce pojemności uzyskać przyzwoitą wilgotność spalin by nie nastąpiło skroplenie?.
Masz rację Bio, że komin jest ważny, ale nie można takich problemów rozpatrywać tylko w kontekście komina. Tu ważne jest wiele czynników: jaki komin, jaki kocioł, czym i jak palimy, w jakich warunkach. Dopiero kompleksowe rozważanie tych składników da nam rozwiązanie wielu problemó występujących w użytkowaniu.

----------


## semp

> Z twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że należy dobierać komin do kotła. Czemu tak mówię... bo najczęście buduje się dom a dopiero potem robi instalacje. Czyli, żeby nie popełniać błędu należy najpierw kupić kocioł, a dopiero potem murować komin... OK. Tylko co zrobić w przypadku jak masz już komin gotowy? Nie kupować kotła?
> 
> Jeszcze co do średnic... wychodzi na to, że większość wkładów nie nadaje się do kotłów bo... najczęstszą średnicą jest fi 20 a z twoich danych wynika, że należałoby robić minimum fi 22,6. Fakt, że daje to dość dużą różnicę w polu ale czy aż tak istotną. Jeśli większość kotłów wymagałaby 400 ccm to by produkowano więcej takich wkłądów bo byłoby na nie większe zapotrzebowanie.
> Czemu w takim razie jak robiłem rozeznanie nt. średnicy to maxymalną średnicę jaką mi polecano było owe fi 20? Czyżby tylu było dyletantów wśród budowlańców, sprzedawców kotłów i okolicznych kominiarzy (fakt że 2-ch)?
> 
> A tak swoją drogą te wątki o kominach dużo mnie nauczyły - trzeba przy nich sporo nagłówkować co, czemu i dla czego


Sam sobie odpowiedzaiłeś. Nie ma takich wkładów bo nie stosuje się w kominach na paliwa stałe. 
W mądrych ksiązkach można wyczytać:
 Wymagania którym muszą odpowiadać kotłownie wbudowane, zawarte są w normie PN-87/B-02411 "KOTŁOWNIE WBUDOWANE NA PALIWA STAŁE".
 Ze względu na moc cieplną norma dzieli kotłownie następująco:
- kotłownie o mocy do 25kW
- kotłownie powyżej 25kW DO 2000kW
I w kotłowniach do 25kW mamy:
-kanał spalinowy powinień mieć przekrój 20*20 cm
-wentylacja nawiewna powinna się odbywać przez otwór niezamykalny, o powierzni minimum 200 cm2
-wentylacj wywiewna powinna odbywać się kanałem wywiewnym z materiału niepalnego o przekroju minimum 14*14 cm, z otworem wlotowym pod sufitem
- stosowanie wentylacji wyciągowej mechanicznej jest niedopuszczalne
- wymiry czopucha Aczop= 1.4*Akom
 Dalej są tabelki ze współczynnikami m, n, orientacyjne obciążenie cieeplne i NAJMIEJSZA wartośc przyjmowana jest 20*20cm.
Książka napisana przez  profesora ogrzewnctwa a wydana w 1999r.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## semp

> Z twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że należy dobierać komin do kotła. Czemu tak mówię... bo najczęście buduje się dom a dopiero potem robi instalacje. Czyli, żeby nie popełniać błędu należy najpierw kupić kocioł, a dopiero potem murować komin... OK. Tylko co zrobić w przypadku jak masz już komin gotowy? Nie kupować kotła?
> 
> Jeszcze co do średnic... wychodzi na to, że większość wkładów nie nadaje się do kotłów bo... najczęstszą średnicą jest fi 20 a z twoich danych wynika, że należałoby robić minimum fi 22,6. Fakt, że daje to dość dużą różnicę w polu ale czy aż tak istotną. Jeśli większość kotłów wymagałaby 400 ccm to by produkowano więcej takich wkłądów bo byłoby na nie większe zapotrzebowanie.
> Czemu w takim razie jak robiłem rozeznanie nt. średnicy to maxymalną średnicę jaką mi polecano było owe fi 20? Czyżby tylu było dyletantów wśród budowlańców, sprzedawców kotłów i okolicznych kominiarzy (fakt że 2-ch)?
> 
> A tak swoją drogą te wątki o kominach dużo mnie nauczyły - trzeba przy nich sporo nagłówkować co, czemu i dla czego


Sam sobie odpowiedzaiłeś. Nie ma takich wkładów bo nie stosuje się w kominach na paliwa stałe. 
W mądrych ksiązkach można wyczytać:
 Wymagania którym muszą odpowiadać kotłownie wbudowane, zawarte są w normie PN-87/B-02411 "KOTŁOWNIE WBUDOWANE NA PALIWA STAŁE".
 Ze względu na moc cieplną norma dzieli kotłownie następująco:
- kotłownie o mocy do 25kW
- kotłownie powyżej 25kW DO 2000kW
I w kotłowniach do 25kW mamy:
-kanał spalinowy powinień mieć przekrój 20*20 cm
-wentylacja nawiewna powinna się odbywać przez otwór niezamykalny, o powierzni minimum 200 cm2
-wentylacj wywiewna powinna odbywać się kanałem wywiewnym z materiału niepalnego o przekroju minimum 14*14 cm, z otworem wlotowym pod sufitem
- stosowanie wentylacji wyciągowej mechanicznej jest niedopuszczalne
- wymiry czopucha Aczop= 1.4*Akom
 Dalej są tabelki ze współczynnikami m, n, orientacyjne obciążenie cieeplne i NAJMIEJSZA wartośc przyjmowana jest 20*20cm.
Książka napisana przez  profesora ogrzewnctwa a wydana w 1999r.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## januszek

:Confused:

----------


## Bio

Januszek! W temacie jest-spirala absurdu.Nie traktuj tego dosłownie i nie nakrecaj tej spirali.Z Twoich wypowiedzi na temat spalania wynika,ze nie masz o tym bladego pojecia,a ja nie mam zamiaru Cię dokształcać.Jako dowód powiem tylko tyle,że jest bardzo mała róznica ilosciowa w składzie chemicznym drewna i wegla brunatnego.Tak mała,że nie warto sobie tym zawracać głowy.Ale wracajac do głownego tematu.  Odpowiedzi udzielił semp.

----------


## semp

do januszka:
"Kotłownie wbudowane na PALIWA STAŁE"
Drewno według mnie jest paliwe stałym.[/b]

----------


## Bio

Januszek! Przepraszam za moja złosliwość,ale Twoje argumenty sa na poziomie udowadniania,że woda jest sucha.A do sempa.Masz racje.Drewno przez wiele lat było traktowane jako opał mało kaloryczny,niewarty ujmowania w literaturze.Polska na weglu stała.Kto kiedyś zajmował się ekologią.Dopiero szansa redukcji zadłuzenia zagranicznego zmusiła władze do zajęcia się problemem.Ale też wyglada to nadal tragicznie.Co z tego,że jakaś gmina dotuje kotły ekologiczne.Kotły na biomasę,jeżeli z najlepszej konstrukcji zły komin zrobi kopciucha.

----------


## Artur_071

Drewno to paliwo stałe, wiadomo.  :smile: 

Jak uszczelnić komin, jeżeli nie rurą wkładaną do środka ? 
Czy macie Szanowni Forumowicze jakiś pomysł ?

----------


## Bio

Już w tym temacie pisałem.Komin stary.popekany-do takich kominów rura jak najbardziej,jezeli nie ma mozliwości remontu.

----------


## ariete

Januszek napisał:
jakoś nie zauważyłem że w cytowanej normie jest mowa o drewnie 
a wiadomo że produkty spalania wegla (CO2) są inne niż drewna (chodzi własnie o wodę) i wiele razy widziałem cieknące kominy gdzie kotły  (kominki) były opalane drewnem.: 
Januszek !Podstawowe produkty kazdego spalania (kazdego niezależnie od paliwa !) jest CO2 i H2O. Zimową porą,a mam samochód zasilany gazem z rury wydechowej kapie woda.Przysiegam-nie zasilam samochodu drewnem,a woda kapie. Produktem wyjściowym do powstania wegla kamiennego jak mnie uczono było właśnie drewno. Ale posłucham chetnie Twoich wynurzeń na temat róznic w spalaniu węgla i drewna. Czekam z niecierpliwością.Piszesz tak stanowczo-"Wiadomo ,że produkty spalania wegla (CO2)są inne niż drewna (chodzi właśnie o wodę)......"Jak mi wytłumaczysz te różnicę,to ja Tobie w nagrodę powiem jak spalić wodę w zwykłym kotle centralnego ogrzewania.To nie blef.Słowo ariete.

----------


## pzw

Ej Wy młodzi..........
Wszędzie byście tylko wkładali......jak nie rure w komin to..... ;-))
Jeśli ktoś chce sobie włożyć rure w komin to niech wkłada.
Jego komin, jego rura.........jego kłopoty. 
Bio, życzę wytrwałości w edukacji tych mądrali :-))
Nie przyjmują do wiadomości zasad sprawdzonych przez wieki, tylko
wymądrzają sie bez znajomości tematu albo znając go powierzchownie.

----------


## PADI

Nie przyjmują do wiadomości zasad sprawdzonych przez wieki, tylko
wymądrzają sie bez znajomości tematu albo znając go powierzchownie.[/quote]

Znawco tematu a moze zamiast bezsensownej polemiki na temat wkladac czy nie   :Lol:  podpowiesz mi  na ,,zapytanie,,, ktore rzucilem kilka postow wczesniej.  :Confused:  
Bedzie mi ta woda wnikala w cegielki czy tez nie?
Janusz przynajmniej nie wymadrza sie tylko mowi co mysli- ma prawo.
Ktos sie pomyli, czy byc moze ma bledna opinie w temacie, a Wy rzucacie sie na to jak psy na padline.
Takie to teraz forum mamy. Czytamy, czekamy a jak ktos cosik palnie to sobie nawrzucamy. 
Fachowcy litosci.
POZDR.

----------


## Mały

A ja powiem tak.
  Sprzedając kotły na paliwa stałe ,a zwłaszcza na drewno zalecam wkład kominowy ze stali żaroodpornej(1mm).Wcześniej oczywiście staram się wybadać jaki klient ma komin.I wcale mu nie narzucam czy ma kupić wkład u mnie czy gdzie indziej.
  Dlaczego tak robię ?Sprzedając kotły na drewno i je potem odpalajac/regulując stwierdziłem ,że 95% klinentów pali mokrym drewnem.A po co mi potem teksty typu "ten/tamten kocioł to g...,bo mi na kominie wylazły plamy".Przy sprzedaży informuje ich o wilgotności drewna ,ale jakby co to drewno może być wyciągnięte z sadzawki a wina plam ZAWSZE jest po stronie kotła i ...oczywiście sprzedawcy!
   Wnioski wyciagajcie sami.
              Narka

----------


## Bio

Sorki Padi nie było mnie trochę.Przy takiej wysokości komina i przekroju 20x27 cm śmiało mozesz stawić kocioł na drewno do 60 kW.Jeżeli chcesz wiekszej mocy to musiałbym sprawdzić.Nie dodawaj do zaprawy wapna.Chcąc mieć pewność,że spoiny nie wlazą do srodka i  komin bedzie miał idealne wymiary,niech murarz zrobi skrzynkę o wymiarach wewnętrznych komina i murując do niej przesuwa ją wraz z postepem prac.To denerwuje murarzy,ale komin w srodku jest super.

----------


## PADI

:big grin:   :Lol:   :smile:   Dziekuje.
PS. Ten sarkazm byl skierowany do innych forumowiczow. Sorrry, ze nie napisalem tego wyraznie,

----------


## ARETE

> -kanał spalinowy powinień mieć przekrój 20*20 cm


Niech mi ktoś proszę wytłumaczy, jak z cegły o wymiarach 12x25 cm wymurować komin o przekroju wewnętrznym 20x20 cm ???

Wydaje mi się, że mam typową cegłę i typowy wymiar komina, a nijak nie mogę tego złożyć do kupy   :sad:  

Pozdr

----------


## Bio

I nie złożysz.Część cegieł należy skrócić.Murarz musi pokombinować trochę,a jak znam życie strasznie tego nie lubią  :smile:

----------


## ARETE

Nie dziwie się, że nie lubią. Skrócić o ok. 5 cm około tysiąca cegieł   :ohmy:  
To może inaczej:


Tak wyobrażam sobie układ cegieł w w kominie z jednym przewodem wentylacyjnym. W takim układzie występuje tylko jedna połówka i nie trzeba nic więcej skracać.
Przekrój co prawda nie będzie kwadratowy, ale powierzchnia prawie taka jak powinna być - 378 cm2 (a powinna być: albo średnica 15 cm, albo przekrój 20x20, czyli 400 cm2).
Drodzy kominiarze - może tak być?

----------


## rafałek

Nie, że chcę się tego czepiać, ale w którymś wątku kominowym padło stwierdzenie, że najoptymalniejszy przekrój komina jest okrągły. Jeżeli to faktycznie prawda, a nie tylko teoretyczne dyrdymałki to komin 20x20 nie powniniem wcale być dużo lepszy niż rura fi 20. Wnioskuję to na podstawie tych domniemanych ruchów wirowych w kominie.

Bio jak zapatrujesz się na takie domniemania?

----------


## januszek

:Confused:

----------


## pete

> Nie, że chcę się tego czepiać, ale w którymś wątku kominowym padło stwierdzenie, że najoptymalniejszy przekrój komina jest okrągły. Jeżeli to faktycznie prawda, a nie tylko teoretyczne dyrdymałki to komin 20x20 nie powniniem wcale być dużo lepszy niż rura fi 20.


Drobna uwaga.
Rura fi 20 ma powierzchnię przekroju poprzecznego 314 cm2 a nie 400 cm2. Nie wiem na ile to ma znaczenie, niech się wypowiadają fachowcy.
pzdr

----------


## Bio

Januszek! Przeprosiłem Cię w którymś powyzszym poście,ale jezeli jesteś w dalszym ciągu obrażony,to robię to jeszcze raz.Przepraszam.Ja nie wyskoczyłem z tym tematem jak przysłowiowy Filip z konopii.Czytałem sporo tematów" kominowych " i poprzednie Twoje wypowiedzi oraz polemiki także.Podawałeś wzory na przekroje kominów ,to nie mów ,że jesteś laikiem i chcesz cokolwiek dowiedzieć się.Nawet tutaj w którymś poscie piszesz:spalając kg drewna uwzgledniając sprawność kotła mamy 2 kW.Jeżeli ktoś pisze to w formie twierdzacej,to już musi coś wiedzieć.A tak nie jest.Z kg drewna suchego otrzymujemy + - 4 kW.Uwzgledniajac sprawność urządzenia daje to nam około 3,5 kW. Nie chcąc uchodzić za przemądrzalca powiedziałem uczciwie,że dobry komin u klienta leży w moim interesie i dalej tak twierdzę (była kąśliwa uwaga)W moim i wszystkich którzy mają do czynienia z kotłami.Trwa dyskusja i nie odnoszę się w niej tylko do Twoich wypowiedzi skierowanych bezposrednio do mnie,lecz takze do innych uczestników. Dyskutuje większe grono,a nie tylko Januszek z Bio.W swoich wypowiedziach mówię o realnych sprawach dostępnych w realizacji dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego.Mówię-nie ma to jak komim z dobrze wypalonej cegły na zaprawie cementowej.Jeżeli ktoś inny by to napisał,to mógłbym być złośliwy i podważyć to pisząc : mylisz się ! Najlepszym kominem do kotła na paliwa  stałe jest komin z cegły szamotowej na zaprawie z betonu żaroodpornego.Lepszy bez watpienia ,tylko Kowalskiego na taki komin nie stać,to po co o tym pisać? Semp przytoczył normę.Atak na Sempa,że w normie nie pisze o drewnie.Poczytaj wcześniejsze moje wypowiedzi.Nigdy nie atakowałem konkurencji.Nigdy nie robiłem kampanii reklamowej swojej firmy.Dosyć tego.Najmniejsze kotły jakie są w mojej firmie to 4 kW.Na pytanie o modelowym domu odpowiem póżniej.Obowiazki.Sorki.

----------


## rafałek

Pete czytasz wątek czy ostatni post? Jakbyś czytał wątek dokłądnie to byś wiedział, że ja wiem... Chodzi mi o różnicę w przekrojach... Norma mówi o 400 ccm ale dla kwadratu. Rura ma średnicę kwadratu, a w niedawnych wątkach kominowych wyszło, że optymalnym przekrojem jest koło....

----------


## ARETE

> ...w którymś wątku kominowym padło stwierdzenie, że najoptymalniejszy przekrój komina jest okrągły. Jeżeli to faktycznie prawda, a nie tylko teoretyczne dyrdymałki to komin 20x20 nie powniniem wcale być dużo lepszy niż rura fi 20.


I nie będzie.
W instrukcji do Jotula jest napisane:
- albo przekrój kwadratu 20x20 cm
- albo przewód okrągły 15 cm

Tak więc producenci (nie wiem czy wszyscy) uwzględniają większe opory przepływu w przewodach kominowych prostokątnych, zalecając większe powierzchnie przekroju w porównaniu do okrągłych. I to ma sens.

----------


## januszek

:Confused:

----------


## Piotr_PA

Słuchajcie "czytajcie" wszyscy... czytając wszystkie wasze poprzednie posty dochodzę do wniosku że za dużo w was "złości" że jako jeden drugiemu wytkniecie jakąś uwagę drugi się obraża ludzie to forum każdy może się wypowiedzieć drugi wypowiedzieć na poprzednią itd nie zapominajcie że to FORUM i ludzie szukają tu pomocy i rady.
To po pierwsze po drugi bardzo zainteresował mnie ten temat bo też umoczyłem z kominem dlaczego ? bo w muratorze nie napisali, bo na forum nie przeczytałem, bo gość co sprzedaje chce tylko sprzedać a resztę ma w d.. , bo producent nie załączył instrukcji montażu, bo murarz co murował nie wiedział że się tak muruje, bo ja sam sobie w brodę pluję że nie postawiłem na swoim, bo sąsiad "polak" wiedział ale nie powiedział bo po co mam mieć lepiej niż on ma,  ? pytań więcej niż odpowiedzi. Prosta rzecz chciałem mieć komin mocny odporny na wszystko co w spalinach łatwy do późniejszego czyszczenia więc znalazłem produkt w miarę OK. czyli wkłady "kamionkowe" z bolesławca 18 x 18, szkliwione więc sadza nie przywrze + wiele innych plusów, ale gość co murował ślicznie zamurował wkłady na ścisk efekt .. komin od kominka więc po rozpaleniu najpierw pojawiła się rysa pozioma jedna druga trzecia później popękał komin w pajęczynę następnie po wygaszeniu kominka rysy zniknęły. Dlaczego ? Wkładki powinny być oddzielone od osłonowych cegieł warstwą wełny mineralnej, dlatego że rozszerzalność cieplna tych wkładów jest ogromna. Ponadto przy pierwszych paleniach w kominku nie wiedziałem jak to robi paliłem suchym drewnem z pewną ilością mokrego przymykając dopływ powietrza zanim drewno zdąży się rozpalić efekt tyle wody że dołem wypłynęło coś czarnego i śmierdzącego (komin kończy się na wysokości podłogi). Ale dzieki Forestowi-Natura zrozumiałem że tak palić nie można i w tej chwili już nic nie wycieka ale komin nadal się rozszerza i kurczy powodując okresowe powstawanie rys. Jest też pozytywny aspekt komin po nagrzaniu powoduje wzrost temperatury w pokoju w którym nie ma dystrybucji ciepłego powietrza. I jeszcze jeden mój błąd zawsze instalujcie odpływy z kominów od kominków. Niech się wszyscy uczą na moich błędach oczywiście ci co chcą.

----------


## rafałek

> I nie będzie.
> W instrukcji do Jotula jest napisane:
> - albo przekrój kwadratu 20x20 cm
> - albo przewód okrągły 15 cm
> 
> Tak więc producenci (nie wiem czy wszyscy) uwzględniają większe opory przepływu w przewodach kominowych prostokątnych, zalecając większe powierzchnie przekroju w porównaniu do okrągłych. I to ma sens.


Czyli wynika z tego, że wstawienie wkładu fi 20 jest sensowne i na nic tu się PN nie przydają. Nawet jeśli taki komin szybciej się wychłodzi zyskiem jest szybsze nagrzanie - stratą jest mniejsza bezwłądność cieplna - ale przy paleniu zimą czyli paleniu długotrwałym nie ma to większego znaczenia.
Wydaje mi się (analizując ten i okoliczne wątki o kominach), że stosowanie wkładów ma sens, tym większy jeśli w efekcie uzyskamy komin za mniejsze pieniądze spełniający wymagane przez nas parametry.

Czekam na wasze opinie.

----------


## 400

Czytajac okropności jakie wypisuje Januszek nie wytrzymałam i po wielu trudach zrejestrowałam sie.Mam pojecie o komputerach takie jak Januszek o kominach.Ile trzeba miec w sobie pychy,zarozumialstwa.Januszek.Pracujesz w marnej firmie projektowej.Narobiliscie w projektach chały,a teraz w durny sposób bronicie swoich racji.Poprawiacie ustawodawcę.Spalaj sobie 1gram drewna na cały dzień.Masz chałupę z 30 wieku to chwała tobie.Są normy,literatura fachowa.Czytaj ją do konca,a nie wybieraj fragmentów zdań ktore tobie pasują.Żałosny jesteś.

----------


## januszek

:Confused:

----------


## 400

Nie znam się na kominach.Zdradzę ci tajemnicę.Potrafię czytać i wyciagać wnioski.Jezeli komin,czy cokolwiek innego wykonane wg obowiazujacych przepisów naraziło cie na straty to podaj ustawodawce,czy wydawce tej głupiej literatury np.Polski Komitet Normalizacyjny do sadu.Masz dom jak pisałam z 30 wieku,taki energooszczedny,a z kominem nie mozesz sobie poradzić.Smiechu warte.Taki madry człowiek.PKN naraził cie na straty to do sądu go,za straty materialne i moralne.Krecisz kochany tutaj jak cygan słoncem.Ot co.

----------


## Feft

> I jeszcze jeden mój błąd zawsze instalujcie odpływy z kominów od kominków. Niech się wszyscy uczą na moich błędach oczywiście ci co chcą.


Ostatnio robił u mnie płytkarz (fachowiec który potrafi wszystko zrobić  :smile:  ) i mówi "po co panu odpływ skroplin z kominka? przecież one tam nie powstaną?". Ja niestety laik jestem w tych dziedzinach i mu tylko powiedziałem, że taki kupiłem i tak już będzie na wszelki wypadek. Tak więc widać, że ta opinia jest powszechna.

----------


## Piotr_PA

Feft - święta racja.

----------


## Feft

Zapomniałem jeszcze dodać: mam komin Schiedla fi 20 - czyli, wg tej dyskusji, przepłaciłem bez sensu! Na dodatek sąsiedzi mówili, że głupi jestem - przepłacam tyle kasy, a oni kupili tanie pustaki z Bolesławca i komin mają ok. Palą miałem - nie wiem, czy mają jakieś problemy. I żeby było śmieszniej: mam dom parterowy więc komin nie jest zbyt długi, ma 4,5 m od ziemi, od przyłącza rury z kominka zostało tylko 2,5 m. Wszyscy, również na tym forum, mówili, że nie da się palić w takim kominie, bo dym poleci do domu. I co? Ciąg jest taki, że gdyby nie drzwiczki, to by mnie wciągnęło!  :smile: 
Nie znam się na tym i nie wiem dlaczego działa - czekam jeszcze na kominiarza, może nie odbierze tego komina?

----------


## rafałek

Tylko czemu rozmowa schodzi na boczny tor... znowu obrazy i docinki...
A już miałem nadzieję, że coś z tego będzie.

Co się tyczy PN to wydaje mi się, że faktycznie nie przewidywałą ona komina o przekroju okrągłym. Skoro jak już wyżej napisano okrągły może mieć inne pole przekroju niż podaje PN to może faktycznie trzymanie się sztywno PN jest pozbawione sensu? Może trzeba się dostosowywać?

----------


## Bio

Januszek juz dość może nakręcania tej spirali złośliwości.Czytaj dokładnie co piszę,a napisałem,ze Ci odpowiem,ale pózniej.Ja nie wymiguję się.Nie mam w tej chwili czasu.Sorki.

----------


## rafałek

Feft dodałeś mi otuchy bo mam zamiar montować też taki komin. Wynika z tego, że Bolesławiec nie daje wełny lub nikt o tym nie mówi, że trzeba dać (?)
Po Twojej wypowiedzi boję się o swoje drzwiczki bo komin będzie miał 6.6m.

----------


## Piotr_PA

Odnośnie moich przemyśleń i tego, co przeszedłem też w pewnym momencie kupiłbym Schiedla, ale nie do końca gdyż gdybym na każdym etapie od zakupu po murowanie a właściwie od projektowania po murowanie wiedział, co może mnie czekać jakie błędy mogę popełnić i jak ich się ustrzec pewnie dziś nie żałowałbym zakupu wkładek z bolesławca.
Ale feft naprawdę zazdroszczę ci prawidłowo podjętej decyzji.

----------


## greg98

Witam, 
Mam pytanie- czy komin 14x14 pociągnie piec na drewno (25kW) wysokość komina ok.9m murowany zwykłą cegłą ?
Chcę sobie sprawić dodatkowy piec i do wykorzystania mam tylko jeden lub dwa takie kanały (14x14) przewidziane jako wentylacyjne w kotłowni.

----------


## Feft

Muszę przypomnieć - kominiarza jeszcze nie było!  :smile:  Do tego komina przekonał mnie mój architekt.  
Zdecydowałem się na ten komin po przedstawieniu mi kosztorysu wykonania takich samych kominów murowanych (mam jeszcze jednego schiedla - do pieca olejowego). Cena wyszła raptem 600 zł mniejsza niż za systemowe kominy (oczywiście bez wkładu).
Ja się na tym nie znam i nie potrafię powiedzieć, dlaczego komin działa mimo, że tylu ludzi mówiło, że działać nie będzie. Ale co, smucił się z tego powodu nie będę. Miłego dnia!

----------


## rafałek

Piotr_PA - czy Bolesławiec nie daje wełny w zestawie, czy też chciałeś zaoszczędzić? Wychodzi na to, że wkład jest OK tylko źle go osadziłeś w kominie.

----------


## ariete

Ja juz zaczynam gubić sie w tym wszystkim.Czytałem Januszek wiele razy Twoje rady dotyczące kominów,a teraz raptem jakaś pomroczność jasna ogarnęła cie i chcesz tutaj na forum odpowiedzi.Może pomyliłeś adres.Jesteś dociekliwy, to do autora normy z zapytaniem.Twoje wypowiedzi dowodzą,ze normy są tworzone przez nieudaczników.Udowodnij im to, jak to tak bardzo cię interesuje,a nie oczekuj dowodów na talerzu.Ktoś zawinił -trzeba mu to udowdnić,a nie oczekiwać od winnego dowodów jego niewinności.

----------


## Piotr_PA

rafałek - bolesławiec nie daje nie tylko wełny ale nawet ulotki czy informacji, że należy obłożyć je wełną. Przepraszam pan w "hurtowni" nie dał ale prawie jestem pewien że producent też o tym nie pomyślał.

----------


## ARETE

> Czyli wynika z tego, że wstawienie wkładu fi 20 jest sensowne i na nic tu się PN nie przydają. Nawet jeśli taki komin szybciej się wychłodzi zyskiem jest szybsze nagrzanie - stratą jest mniejsza bezwłądność cieplna - ale przy paleniu zimą czyli paleniu długotrwałym nie ma to większego znaczenia.
> Wydaje mi się (analizując ten i okoliczne wątki o kominach), że stosowanie wkładów ma sens, tym większy jeśli w efekcie uzyskamy komin za mniejsze pieniądze spełniający wymagane przez nas parametry.
> 
> Czekam na wasze opinie.


Ocieplenie jest bardzo istotne. Cytuję fragment ze strony: http://www.kominiarz.org.pl/4-2000/01.htm

"Często zdarza się że nie pamiętamy o tym że tradycyjny murowany z cegły komin tak samo jak cały budynek powinien być ocieplony a współczynnik przenikania ciepła &raquo; dla komina nie powinien przekraczać 0,03 W/mK. Z pewnością jednowarstwowy komin z cegły nie spełnia tego warunku. Widać to na każdym kroku. Rozsypujące się kominy z cegły, popękane mury są wynikiem kondensacji spalin i działania mrozu. Niegdyś, gdy powszechnie do ogrzewania stosowano piece na paliwo stałe skala tego problemu była mniejsza. Ciągła, nie przerywana praca pieca, wysokie temperatury spalin znacznie przewyższające temperaturę “punktu rosy”w mniejszym stopniu zagrażała kominom ceramicznym. Czasami tylko przy rozpalaniu komin się “pocił” lecz po wygrzaniu i wysuszeniu uzyskiwano właściwy ciąg.
Teraz chodzi o to samo. Spaliny należy usunąć z komina przed ich kondensacją.
Jak to zrobić? Po pierwsze - kominy i wkłady kominowe należy zaizolować, zarówno w miejscach ich przebiegu przez nie ogrzewane pomieszczenia jak i w części wystającej ponad dachem."

Komina z cegły (bez wkładu) *nie da się niestety ocieplić*. Tu górą są kominy systemowe.

Nie da się też ukryć, że okrągły przekrój jest lepszy niż prostokątny (dużo mniejsze opory przepływu i brak szkodliwego wpływu mikroturbulencji tworzących się w narożnikach prostokąta i na nierównościach połączeń cegieł. Także z tego powodu lepsze są kominy systemowe.

Niestety są też droższe

----------


## ariete

> Witam, 
> Mam pytanie- czy komin 14x14 pociągnie piec na drewno (25kW) wysokość komina ok.9m murowany zwykłą cegłą ?
> Chcę sobie sprawić dodatkowy piec i do wykorzystania mam tylko jeden lub dwa takie kanały (14x14) przewidziane jako wentylacyjne w kotłowni.


Wg mnie pociagnie, ale z portfela pieniążki.Spalanie przy takim przewodzie kominowym w kotle jest bardzo nieekonomiczne i uciążliwe.I jeszcze jedno tak na marginesie do tematu. Paleniska kotła c.o. nie można porównywać do paleniska kominka.Palenisko kominka ma korzystniejsze warunki spalania,dlatego też coraz wiecej konstrukcji kotłów ma wykładziny ceramiczne.Ceramiczne wykładziny niestety zajmują tylko część paleniska,ale i tak poprawiają znakomicie jego pracę.Piszę o tym.aby uzmysłowić uczestnikom dyskusji,że nie można stawiać znaku równości miedzy kominem do kominka i komina do kotła c.o.Ten ostatni zawsze będzie większy (powinien być) pomimo tego,że moce cieplne bedą takie same.

----------


## Bio

ODPOWIEDŻ DLA JANUSZKA.  Mając taki budynek tj.150 m2 i zapotrzebowanie mocy 2 kW nigdy nie planowałbym kotła na paliwo stałe.To absurd.Wskażnik zapotrzebowania mocy dla takiego budynku wynosi około 5W/m3.Zastosowałbym kolektor słoneczny,akumulator ciepła i tyle.Jako ogrzewanie awaryjne jakaś ekskluzywna koza,lub kominek malutki,bo przy wiekszym ugotowałbym rodzinę.Ale temat brzmi jak brzmii,uparłem się na kocioł na paliwa stałe(drewno).Zastosowałbym kilka wariantów.1)kocioł taki ze 20 kW-mniejsze są bardzo niewygodne w eksploatacji i odpowiednia technika palenia w zależności od mozliwości kotła i posiadanego opału.Zastosowałbym nadmuch od góry ,zeby jak najszybciej odgazować drewno.Do tego triku potrzebny byłby naprawdę duzy przekrój komina.Nawet wiecej niz te 400 cm2 jezeli mokre drewno bym stosował.Musiałbym w bardzo krótkim czasie odgazować cały wsad.Tę zwiększoną ilość energii,przy mokrym drewnie byłoby to około 8 kW-z mokrego drewna nie da sie wyciagnąc wiecej-przejełyby oprócz powietrza ,wody w c.o.,ściany,meble mieszkania.Odgazowanie nie trwałoby dłuzej niż godzinę.W kotle pozostałby produkt tylko do zgazowania-węgiel.Zmniejszam pole przekroju palnika na maksa (tak tak,są takie kotły gdzie to mozna wykonać i to na paliwo stałe)i powietrzem ograniczam moc kotła do 2 kW.Teraz mam proces tylko zgazowania.Wody w spalinach 0%,bo wodór spaliłem już podczas odgazowania.Kilkadziesiąt godzin palenia z taka mocą.Absurd? Jasne ,bo komu chciałoby sie robić takie sztuczki,ale jakie pytanie taka odpowiedż.Jest to do wykonania na pewno łatwiejsze niz postawienie domu o takim współczynniku na moc.2) Kocioł jak poprzednio 20kW + akumulator ciepła.Palę  z moca znamionową,ładuję akumulator i kilkadziesiat godzin spokoju-chcac uzyskać moc znamionową komin musi mieć te 400 cm2.Przy zapotrzebowaniu mocy 2 kW w takim budynku nalezałoby pomysleć czy w ogóle ogrzewanie jest potrzebne.Już podczas prasowania istnieje prawdopodobienstwo przegrzania domowników.A jeszcze żona chciałaby mieć jakis wiekszy żyrandol ? Tragedia.Właczam oswietlenie i otwieram okno.A ugotować coś ? Wprost niewykonalne.Jejciu! Ale ta sprezyna absurdu zaraz trzaśnie  :smile:  Wiem co bym zastosował ostatecznie-klimatyzację !!!!!!!

----------


## Bio

> Nie, że chcę się tego czepiać, ale w którymś wątku kominowym padło stwierdzenie, że najoptymalniejszy przekrój komina jest okrągły. Jeżeli to faktycznie prawda, a nie tylko teoretyczne dyrdymałki to komin 20x20 nie powniniem wcale być dużo lepszy niż rura fi 20. Wnioskuję to na podstawie tych domniemanych ruchów wirowych w kominie.
> 
> Bio jak zapatrujesz się na takie domniemania?


Kilkanascie lat temu rozumowałem tak samo.Bedąc w Instytucie Kotłow Grzewczych w Łodzi, zapytałem niesmiało,czy tutaj w tych przepisach dotyczacych tych 400cm2 nie ma błedu.Odpowiedziano mi niej wiecej tak.Spaliny opuszczaja komin ruchem wirowym. Gdyby spalanie od samego początku  było prawidłowe(od momentu podpalenia w kotle) i mielibysmy pewność ,że zawsze bedzie prawidłowe,to wystarczyłby komin fi 200.W rzeczywistości tak nie jest.Spaliny z kotła stałego niosą czesto zanieczyszczenia-sadza.Ta sadza jest wyrzucana siłą odsrodkowa na zewnatrz i osadza się w rogach komina kwadratowego.W kominie okragłym osiada równo na sciankach,zmniejszajac jego pole przekroju.Dlatego w tablicach z podanymi przekrojami  poprzecznymi  zawsze podaje sie taki sam przekrój dla komina o przekroju kwadratowym i okragłym.Jeszcze raz to samo inaczej.W kwadrat o bokach 20x20 mozna wpisać okrag o fi 20.Wolne rogi kwadratu zbierają sadze.A więc srednica fi 20(w cm) zachowuje swoje wymiary dosyć długo.Komin okragły o fi 20 nie ma takiego magazynu na sadzę,a wiec szybko traci wymiary.Osadzajaca sie sadza zmniejsza jego przekrój.I tutaj następuje dosyć ciekawe zjawisko(chodzi o komin okragły przy kotle c.o.  o za małej srednicy).Już po kilku dniach mozna zauwazyć,ze coś z kotłem jest jak gdyby nie tak.Jakos tak marnie pali sie.Sytuacja się normuje,dochodzimy do wniosku,ze tak musi być.To sadze nam zmniejszyły przekrój do pewnego stopnia.Potem część sadzy zaczyna osypywać się i komin pracuje już na zmniejszonym przekroju,ale przekrój już wiecej nie zmienia się.Sytuacja wyglada gorzej przy paleniu mokrym drewnem.Tutaj nie tylko sadza,ale i smoła oblepia komin.Postepuje to bardzo szybko.Nawet w ciągu tygodnia moze zapchać nam komin na amen.Czym mniejszy przekrój tym dodatkowo warunki spalania gorsze,a to wiaze sie z wieksza ilością smoły.

----------


## Joasia

Uprzedzam, że się na niczym budowlanym nie znam. Ale mój Dziadek murarz podobno - tak twierdzi moja Mama - murował kominy tak, że w środku je rapował - odcinkami, co trochę komin w górę, to kielnią pac pac w środku, skrzynka wyrównała - i w górę. I taki komin podobno był szczelny. Przynajmniej co do wylatywania spalin. Nie wiem, jak się to ma do spływania wody.
Joasia.

----------


## rafałek

Bio - co do Januszka to wydaje mi się, że on te 2 kW potrzebuje poza sezonem do ogrzania CWU.

Co do moich wywodów to jak się ustosunkowujesz do wypowiedzi ARTE powyżej?
Sam twierdzisz, że temperatura ma istotny wpływ na ciąg a co za tym idzie na spalanie. Mnie przekonuje, to, że taki cienki komin nie spełnia wymogów cieplnych więc też może mieć problemy z ciągiem. WIększość kominów wykonana jest jednak byle jak (nie wierzę, by w większości robiono rapówę więć posiadają więcej "zadziorów" czyli potencjalnych łapaczy sadzy.
Zaczynam odnosić wrażenie, że nasza dyskusja idzie dwoma torami - ty mówisz jak powinny wyglądać kominy modelowe zdaniem Instykutu ja jak są robione kominy w praktyce. Starałem się poszukać ale nie znalazłem informacji o poważniejszych problemach z kominami z wkładem ceramicznym. Do tego wszelkie normowania i inne badania najczęściej prowadzone są w warunkach jakie trudno osiągnąć w warunkach codziennych.
Co do normowania to pamiętam przypadek kiedy wykonywało się normalizacje dotyczące eksploatacji pilarek spalinowych. Wyniki te odbiegały od rzeczywistości bo w lesie nie zawsze dawało się osiągnąć takie same warunki. Może już to poprawiono?

Na obecnym etapie nie podważam Twoich racji, ale nie jestem przekonany że komin ceramiczny fi 20 ocieplony ale kotła 22 kW będzie gorszy od komina z cegły 20x20 bez ocieplenia. Do tego nie mam pewności (jeśli nie będę siedział i patrzył na ręce majstrowi) że będzie wykonany poprawnie. Zauważ, że nie piszę, że nie masz racji... myślę, że racja jest gdzieś po środku. Technologie się zmieniają, od PN na którą się powoływano minęło już prawie 5 lat (może więce bo data PN nie zawsze jest zgodna z datą prowadzenia badań nad nią). Może już coś się od tego czasu zmieniło?

----------


## semp

Przy ciągłym paleniu komin ceramiczny będzie gorszy.
1) więcej kosztuje
2) masz straty energii ogrzewająć świat
Jeżeli np. proces palenia skończy sie około 1-2 w nocy to czy o 7 rano komin ceglany będzie zimniejszy niz ocieplony ceramiczny?? Jak myślisz co kumuluje więcej ciepła 10 cm cegły czy 2 ceramiki. Mimo że był ocieplony to po prostu tylko te 2czy3 cm miało większa tem. A strart ciepła masz bo zaizolowałęś komin od budymku i ciepło idzie w atmosfere.
Co do wykonywania kominów to niestety każdemu trzeba patrzyc na ręce. I od tego jest to forum żeby wiedziec , że trzba to robic.

----------


## Bio

Cześć.Joasiu i Rafałku.Odpowiem teraz tylko na jeden punkt Waszych uwag.Na resztę potem, bo nie mam w tej chwili czasu.Sorki.Posłużę się tutaj cytatem z podręcznika: "Spoiny wewnętrzne muszą być gładkie.Na zewnątrz komin należy otynkować.Wyprawianie czymkolwiek ścian wewnetrznych jest zabronione,gdyż wyprawa wewnętrzna po pewnym czasie odpada,niszczona przez agresywne gazy spalinowe oraz kulę i miotłę kominiarską.Naprawianie takiej zniszczonej wyprawy jest oczywiscie niewykonalne".I jeszcze jedno.Rafałku! Możesz pisać,że nie mam racji  :smile:  Mnie przeszkadzają twierdzenia typu:"produkowane są kształtki ,kominy ,wkładki do kominów i maja mniejsze średnice od tych o których ty piszesz.Producenci chyba nie są idiotami".Nie są,tylko jezeli coś takiego ktoś pisze,to niech najpierw zorientuje sie do czego,do jakich palenisk sa one produkowane.Niech sprzedawca,producent udostępni nam certyfikat.Ja piszę,że należy komin mieć taki jaki podaje DTR kotła i słyszę,że to bzdura.Tylko,że jak kocioł szlag trafi,to ta bzdura jest powodem do nieuznania reklamacji.Dobra.Reszta potem.

----------


## rafałek

> Przy ciągłym paleniu komin ceramiczny będzie gorszy.
> 1) więcej kosztuje
> 2) masz straty energii ogrzewająć świat


ad 1. Bez liczenia robocizny która jest jednak mniejsza przy systemowym wyszło mi taniej.
ad 2. A Ceglany świata nie ogrzewa?

----------


## rafałek

> idiotami".Nie są,tylko jezeli coś takiego ktoś pisze,to niech najpierw zorientuje sie do czego,do jakich palenisk sa one produkowane.Niech sprzedawca,producent udostępni nam certyfikat.Ja piszę,że należy komin mieć taki jaki podaje DTR kotła i słyszę,że to bzdura.Tylko,że jak kocioł szlag trafi,to ta bzdura jest powodem do nieuznania reklamacji.Dobra.Reszta potem.


Wiem, że przeginam na swoją stronę, ale wnioskuję z Twojej wypowiedzi, że jeśli producent dopuszcza mniejsze pole to jest OK. W takim układzie PN nie ma zastosowania bo jeśli pozwolą mi mieć mniejszy to reklamacja powinna być uwzględniona.
Co się tyczy certyfikatu to czy wszystkie budowlane naby zostały dopuszczone do obrotu nie powinny go mieć?
I kończąc tą wypowiedź - jeśli producent dopuszcza stosowanie komina o innej średnicy - jak ktoś wyżej napisał miał takie coś (większy przekrój kwadratu - mniejszy koła) to czy można mówić, że wkłady ceramiczne są be i są naciąganiem?

----------


## Bio

Przed wprowadzeniem nowego Prawa Energetycznego producent musiał uzyskać zezwolenie ówczesnego ministra Przemysłu na produkcę kotłów grzewczych.Uzyskanie takiego zezwolenia nie było łatwe.Nazywano to atestem energetycznym.Jednym z wielu wymogów była prawidłowa DTR kotła,tzn. sprawdzano czy m.innymi nie powypisywano tam bzdur.Kotły były produktem deficytowym.Obecnie przepisy uległy rozlużnieniu.Jest nadprodukcja.Wiadomo,ze wiekszość kominów nie spełnia wymogów.Bardzo czesto słyszę od klienta :tongue: ański kocioł potrzebuje komina 400 cm2,a widziałem,ze kocioł X o takiej samej mocy tylko 200 i ja mam taki komin.Idę kupić tamten kocioł.Rozumiesz teraz skąd takie zamieszanie wokół kominów?Moja firma nie jest tworem sezonowym nastawionym na szybki krótkotrwały zysk.Jeżeli producent kotła pisze o mniejszym przekroju komina,to w przypadku awarii kotła spowodowanego niewłaściwym kominem odpowiedzialność ponosi właśnie on. Ty nie musisz się znać na kominie,ale producent kotła jak najbardziej.Ja widząc taką DTR mówię,że albo producent nie ma pojecia o budowie kotła,albo robi to celowo w celach marketingowych.Ja pisząc o tym mam nadzieję,ze chociaz kilku forumowiczów odbierając projekt domu od architekta zapyta:dlaczego przekrój komia takie małe wymiary ?Zwymiarowany jest komin niezgodnie z przepisami.Wielu drażnię.Tak,ale dla mnie komin zaczyna się w miejscu wchodzenia powietrza do kotła.Rozpatruję komin zawsze całościowo,łącznie z wentylacją kołowni.Dlaczego?Bo jest to system naczyń połączonych.Certyfikat.Każdy materiał budowlany musi posiadac certyfakt i nikt nie ma prawa robić łaski,żeby taki certyfiat Tobie udostępnić.Mało tego, możesz zarządać kopii certyfikatu.

----------


## rafałek

Bio Dzieki za wszelakie informacje. Teraz mam trochę większą świadomość.
Co do tego wątku nie trzeba zawsze się z każdym zgadzać, ale trzeba przynajmniej chcieć słuchać.

----------


## Adamkom

Czytam to forum i się dziwie, dlaczego SA takie zwady. Problem komin?. A czy ktoś przed budową lub instalacja kotła poszedł po rade do kominiarza?.Nie, bo, po co, a później cos się dzieje. Winy się szuka, skąd my to znamy. Uważamy się za mądrzejszych od innych. Wypowiedzi Wasze są słuszne, lecz nie do końca. Opisze więcej o kominie w chwili wolnego czasu. Teraz idę na odbiór by po fakcie mówić, co jest źle zrobione z kominem gdzie był wcześniej gościu przed podjęciem decyzji. 
Pozdrawiam szanownych Forumowiczów

----------


## Feft

Ale nie popadajcie znowu w paranoję. Skoro w projekcie jest komin o jakiejś średnicy oraz producent danego kotła pozwala przyłączyć się do takiej średnicy, to ja, inwestor, mam im powiedzieć, że dali za mały przekrój? To chyba jakieś nieporozumienie. Czy z równą nieufnością inwestor powinien podejść do innych projektów branżowych? A może powinien sam przeprowadzić obliczenia wytrzymałościowe?

----------


## rafałek

Dokładnie ja piszesz Feft. Ja miałem w projekcie mniejsze przekroje, Zwiększyłem je i co... Jeszcze mają być za małe? To co mają ci którzy robią w 100% zgodnie z projektem? Skąd się też biorą tak małę przekroje w projektach? Czy wynika z tego, że większość architektó to idioci lub nieuki?
Im bardziej się nad tym zastanawiam, tym bardziej jestem ogłupiony.  :Roll:

----------


## Feft

A w innym wątku dzisiaj przeczytałem jak to architekt, inspektor nadzoru i kierownik mało zarabiają!!! To ja się pytam za co? Za te jaja, o których tutaj czytam?

----------


## Bio

> Ale nie popadajcie znowu w paranoję. Skoro w projekcie jest komin o jakiejś średnicy oraz producent danego kotła pozwala przyłączyć się do takiej średnicy, to ja, inwestor, mam im powiedzieć, że dali za mały przekrój? To chyba jakieś nieporozumienie. Czy z równą nieufnością inwestor powinien podejść do innych projektów branżowych? A może powinien sam przeprowadzić obliczenia wytrzymałościowe?


A ktoś tutaj bez wytykania palcem twierdził,że wątek ten jest niepotrzebny. To nie tak Fefcie.Majac prawidłowo zaprojektowany komin podłaczysz do niego kazdy kocioł.Nie bedziesz musiał zastananawiac się przed zakupem,i wertować DTR.Kazdy budynek ma okreslone straty ciepła.Pokryc je musi jakieś urzadzenie grzewcze.To ty jestes inwestorem i mówisz dla projektanta czym bedziesz ogrzewał dom.Piszę tutaj o kotłach na paliwo stałe,a więc niech to bedzie taki kocioł.Projektant ma Ci zaprojektowac komin własnie pod ten kocioł o okreslonej mocy.My tutaj mówimy o tych 400 cm2.Moze twój kocioł bedzie tak duzy,że nie 400,a 700 cm2 bedzie trzeba.Dlatego ktoś stworzył przepisy,normy.One obowiazuja projektantów.Ty nie musisz ich znać.Projektant bierze kasę m.innymi za to,ze je musi znac.On bierze kasę za swoja wiedzę.Masz prawidłowy komin zaprojektowany zgodnie z przepisami,masz pełen luz psychiczny,że dopasujesz kazdy kocioł.Że masz mozliwość wymiany kotła w kazdej chwili na inny bo akurat masz taki kaprys.Dlatego jeszcze raz podkreślam.Przestrzegajmy norm,przepisów,a tego typu watki nie bedą potrzebne.

----------


## Feft

Dzięki za odpowiedź, ale mało mnie ona pociesza. Kończę już budowę i kilka razy zetnąłem się z sytuacją, że ludzie, którzy "za swoją wiedzę biorą pieniądze i na nich ciąży odpowiedzialność" mieli blade pojęcie o danym temacie. Mam komin fi 200 (schiedel), kominek 16 kW (do palenia ciągłego), komin krótki (4,5 m od ziemi) i jest dobrze. Mimo, że jak już pisałem, wielu znawców twierdziło, że nie będzie się paliło, że spaliny pójdą do salonu zamiast do komina. Na razie zbyt krótko w nim palę, żeby stwierdzić kategorycznie, że komin nie jest zaklejony sadzą więc zacząłem się teraz obawiać, że tak się właśnie stanie. Mimo to zaryzykuję twierdzenie, że w moim kominie nic złego się nie stanie (przecież nie będę go burzył  :smile: )

----------


## ArtMedia

Dlaczego bez wytykania?!? Bardzo prosze wytykać. Ja cały czas tak twierdzę. Można by rzec :towarzystwo wzajemnego robienia wody z mózgu". Każdy sobie. A co najlepsze ja także. To lubię. Jest cool. Ciągnijcie dalej...

----------


## Bio

Fefcie! Ja tutaj pisałem o kominie do kotła c.o..I tu i tu pali się,ale kominek ma korzystniejsze warunki spalania i sadzę,że jest wszystko oki.Nigdzie nie napisałem,że palenisko kominka potrzebuje tych 400 cm2.Kominki nie podlegaja przepisom o kotłowniach i na ten temat nie wypowiadam się.

----------


## semp

> Napisał semp
> 
> Przy ciągłym paleniu komin ceramiczny będzie gorszy.
> 1) więcej kosztuje
> 2) masz straty energii ogrzewająć świat
> 
> 
> ad 1. Bez liczenia robocizny która jest jednak mniejsza przy systemowym wyszło mi taniej.
> 
> ad 2. A Ceglany świata nie ogrzewa?


ad1) a izolacja??
ad2) a czy dom nie ogrzewa świata?? straty cieplne?? Jeżeli masz komnin ceglany to on się nagrzewa i oddaje ciepło pomieszczeniom. Jezeli masz komin zaizolowany to izolacja nie przepuszcza ciepła do srodka tylko ogrzewasz świat. Chyba jasne co??

----------


## Feft

Do Bio: musiało mi się już pomieszać. Sorry.

Do Sempa:
Kiedyś czytałem, że lepiej nie zmuszać komina do oddawania ciepła do wnętrza - obniża się w ten sposób temperaturę spalin i zwiększa się ilość skroplin. Słyszałem nawet propozycję, żeby odcinek między kotłem, a kominek zaizolować wełną właśnie po to, by nie pozwolić na powstawanie skroplin na tym odcinku, które lądowałyby prosto w kotle. W ceramicznym wkładzie jest (chyba?) pewność, że skropliny nie wyjdą na tynku (przez zaprawę).

----------


## semp

Zamiast odpowiedzi pytanie. Dlaczego w przeszłości ludzie nie izolowali kominów, a wręcz przeciwnie, okładali je kaflami i te kominy stoją do dziś i działają? Dlaczego nie zjadły je skropliny?

----------


## Feft

To już ktoś tutaj wyjaśniał. Pisał o innych warunkach spalania, innych materiałach użytych do budowy komina.

----------


## semp

Bzdura. Co inne teraz dzrzewa rosną, nie można uzyskać zaprawy takiej jak kiedyś (piasku zabrakło  :big grin:  ).
Obawiam się, że właśnie padłeś ofirą "spirali absurdu". Przypomnij sobie może wyczytałes to w folderze producenta wkładów ceramicznych?? 
P.S. Z izolacją czopucha to święta racja.

----------


## rafałek

Semp niestety ale nam wyszło taniej licząc wszystkie elementy - izolację też wieć niestety w naszym wypadku nie masz racji.
Co do Twojego drugieto to się zdecyduj czy ma być ten świat ogrzewany czy nie, bo teraz zaczynasz sam sobie zaprzeczać... a może nie potrafię cię tylko zrozumieć?

----------


## semp

Powtarzam:
Przy komnie ceramicznym mamy większe straty energii niż przy kominie ceglanym.

----------


## ARETE

No dobra, ale dom ogrzewa się kotłem albo wkładem, a *nie kominem*!
Komin ma efektywnie odprowadzać spaliny, nie pękać i nie syfić na ścianach - to jego zadania. Ogrzewanie pomieszczeń zostawmy systemom grzewczym, a nie kominom.

----------


## semp

Nie wiem do czego pijesz. Tak to wymyśliła matka natura. Ludzie płaca grubą kasę na rekuperatory, kotły kondesacyjne, a jak przychodzi najłatwieszy i najtańszy sposób na odzysk ciepła to  izolują komin od środka  :ohmy:  .

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Taki przypadek jak opisany to czesto spotykana reakcja : kupilem specjalne rury i cos jest żle .  Pisząc o kominach mam na mysli kominy do odprowadzania spalin z kominków opalanych drewnem . Do paliw jak gaz czy olej oczywiście sam polecam wklady czy to kamionkowe czy CRNI . Problem że nawet najlepsze i najnowocześniejsze orurownia komina tez wymagają fachowegu zainstalowania.  Najczesciej ekipa co namówi na rury kupi te najtańsze i wsadzi " na ścisk"  potem takie cacko stua i puka przy rozpalaniu .  Widziałem wiele kominów "zaciasnych " bo znawcy kupili 150-siatke " bo tak robili zawsze" , albo komin postawiony od podłogi ( poprawnie) a rura od pewnej wysokości .   Rura z CRNI wstawiona do komina bez ocieplenia bedzie wiekszym problemem jak sam komin ceramiczny a tego " syfu smolisto-wodnistego" bedzie mnóstwo.  Kominy w scianie zewnerznej z cegly ceramicznej wymagaja izolacji ( cegła   + wełna + cegła ) podobnie rurowe ( obudowa + wełna + ruda) .

----------


## Adamkom

Semp nie masz racji kształt komina jest bardzo ważny, o czym mało wspominacie.Z cegły jest kwadrat lub prostokąt, a ceramika jest okrągła i to jest optymalny kształt dla komina. Dym w przewodzie kominowym idzie wirowo a za tym szybciej opuszcza komin a z nią wilgotne spaliny. Jeśli chodzi o kondensat na kominie to jest zależne od wielu czynników a nie jednego. Kształt, Wysokość czynna, przekrój i temperatura spalin w przewodzie.

----------


## Karmanquk

Mam pytanie czy ktokolwiek z Was drodzy Państwo miał do czynienia już na etapie stanu surowego (lub później) do czynienia z uprawnionym i mającym doświadczenie Mistrzem Kominiarskim?
Gdyby tak było, to uwierzcie mi, nie byłoby żadnych problemów.
Przyczyn wadliwego działania przewodów kominowych jest wiele.
M. in. złe wykonastwo, brak dopływu powietrza (do domu jak i do pomieszczeń z zainstalowanymi urządzeniami grzewczymi tj kominki, piece CO gazowe, olejowe, trzony kuchenne)  i wiele, wiele innych.
Poza tym, oprócz tego, że każdy właściciel nieruchomości (lub administrator) ma obowiązek do corocznego przeglądu przewodów kominowych (Dz. U. Nr 89 art. 62 - Prawo Budowlane) jak i do obowiązkowego czyszczenia przewodów kominowych (Dz. U. Nr 92 poz. 460 o ochronie ppoż budynków). 
A w czasie budowy każdy inwestor powienien mieć protokół odbioru przewodów kominowych w stanie surowym budynku i przy stanie wykończeniowym (przeważnie już do odbioru budynku)
Wiadomo, że jak w każdym zawodzie znają się "fachowcy" ale na to już nic nie poradzimy. Najważniejszym jest, żeby kominiarz przyjechał chociaż na budowę (nie podpisywał papierku w ciemno) i sprawdził przewody (z praktyki - kominiarzy do przeglądu budynku musi być conajmniej 2, inaczej jest rzeczą raczej małoprawdopodobną aby taki mistrz sprawdził wszystko jak należy
Jeszcze odnośnie kominów:
Najczęściej stosowane w praktyce rozwiązanie jest takie:

[/b]Jakie jest odprowadzenie spalin z urządzenia - taki powinien być przekrój komina*
Odnosi się to do większości urządzeń grzewczo - kominowych

Pozdrawiam

W razie pytań zapraszam


*

----------


## Karmanquk

> Uprzedzam, że się na niczym budowlanym nie znam. Ale mój Dziadek murarz podobno - tak twierdzi moja Mama - murował kominy tak, że w środku je rapował - odcinkami, co trochę komin w górę, to kielnią pac pac w środku, skrzynka wyrównała - i w górę. I taki komin podobno był szczelny. Przynajmniej co do wylatywania spalin. Nie wiem, jak się to ma do spływania wody.
> Joasia.


Odnośnie rapowania przewodów kominowych od wewnątrz to jest to już zabronione. Z prostej przyczyny. Przy przewodzie dymowym temperatura spalin, sadza i inne czynniki powodują odpadanie miejscowe tynku w środku przewodu co prowadzi do zmniejszenia jego przekroju lub zagruzowania, co w rezultacie daje brak możliwości palenia

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bio

[/b]Jakie jest odprowadzenie spalin z urządzenia - taki powinien być przekrój komina*
Odnosi się to do większości urządzeń grzewczo - kominowych

Pozdrawiam

W razie pytań zapraszam


*[/quote]
Proszę to rozwinąc.

----------


## ARETE

> Nie wiem do czego pijesz. Tak to wymyśliła matka natura. Ludzie płaca grubą kasę na rekuperatory, kotły kondesacyjne, a jak przychodzi najłatwieszy i najtańszy sposób na odzysk ciepła to  izolują komin od środka  .


Rekuperator służy do odzysku ciepła, a komin służy do sprawnego odprowadzania spalin/dymu z pieca. I to jest jego podstawowa funkcja - właściwie JEDYNA. 
Jasne jest, że najlepiej pracuje komin rozgrzany - dlatego zaleca się izolowanie kominów (by szybciej osiągały właściwą temperaturę i nie wychładzały się zbyt szybko przy minimalnym paleniu).
Równie bezsporne jest to, że w okrągłym przewodzie kominowym są mniejsze opory przepływu.
Nie ma więc powodu czepiać się kominów systemowych - co prawda nie ogrzeją domu, ale lepiej spełnią swą podstawową funkcję.

PS Jakbyś się uparł, to komin może służyć nie tylko do dogrzewania pomieszczeń, ale także do:
- wentylacji w okresie letnim (ale od tego są przewody wentylacyjne), 
- może zagnieździć się w nim ptactwo (ale od tego są drzewa i budki), 
- albo może przez niego wchodzić Święty Mikołaj (doświadczenie jednak uczy, że woli wchodzić drzwiami)   :Lol:

----------


## Adamkom

Karmanquk dokładnie  sie z Toba zgadzam. Wiem to z własnego doswiadczenia. Kominiarz jest wtedy potrzebny jak się  źle dzieje. A co do przekrojów  też masz racje  nie wolno zawężać przekroju komina. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Adamkom

Projektanci mogą często tez popełniać błędy przy projekcie komina (jego wysokość) nie uwzględniając terenu, na którym się znajduje budynek taka jak, okoliczna zabudowa (domy, drzewa, teren górzysty, kierunki wiatrów)


i to tez racja   :big grin:  

<<<PS Jakbyś się uparł, to komin może służyć nie tylko do dogrzewania pomieszczeń, ale także do: 
- wentylacji w okresie letnim (ale od tego są przewody wentylacyjne), 
- może zagnieździć się w nim ptactwo (ale od tego są drzewa i budki), 
- albo może przez niego wchodzić Święty Mikołaj (doświadczenie jednak uczy, że woli wchodzić drzwiami)>>>

----------


## semp

Hehehehe jak się upieram. Dokładnie jest na odwrót. Nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości że stosując komin ceramiczny zaizolowany bezsensownie tracisz energię. Co to znaczy "minimalnym paleniu"? Schodzisz do kotlowni co 15 minut gasisz i rozpalasz kocioł. Komin ceglany przy ciągłym paleniu jest ciepły za sprawą akumulacji ciepła. Myslisz że komin ceramiczny dłużej będzie trzymał ciepło?? Pamiętaj co szybko sie nagrzewa szybko stygnie i przerwa w paleniu nocnyn powoduje wyziebianie sie ceramiki. I tak naprawdę rano przy rozpalaniu rano komin ceglany jest ciepły, PRZY OKAZJI oddawał ciepło pomieszczeniom,a nie atmosferze. Ponawiam pytanie, dlaczego w piecach kaflowych ( gdzie ludzie specjalnie oziebiali spaliny ) jakos nie było strasznych kłopotów z oziębianiem sie spalin. Jak czytam dzisiaj niektórych to te kominy powinny po 5 czy 10 latach normalnie runąć. 

P.S. Lepszy przekrój kwadratowy, niz kołowy za mały.

----------


## semp

Jasne jest, że najlepiej pracuje komin rozgrzany - dlatego zaleca się izolowanie kominów (by szybciej osiągały właściwą temperaturę i nie wychładzały się zbyt szybko przy minimalnym paleniu). 

Dotyczy kotłow na olej i gaz. Co się w pełni zgadzam.

----------


## RafaelS

[quote="semp"]Nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości że stosując komin ceramiczny zaizolowany bezsensownie tracisz energię. [/qute]
A jezeli zaizolowac powyzej pomieszczen uzytkowych? Czy uwazasz, ze to bez sensu?



> Ponawiam pytanie, dlaczego w piecach kaflowych ( gdzie ludzie specjalnie oziebiali spaliny ) jakos nie było strasznych kłopotów z oziębianiem sie spalin. Jak czytam dzisiaj niektórych to te kominy powinny po 5 czy 10 latach normalnie runąć.


Piec to nie komin  :Smile: 



> P.S. Lepszy przekrój kwadratowy, niz kołowy za mały.


Czy nie jest tak, ze ani za duzy ani za maly? Podaj jakis konkret, np. kociol taki a taki, dom, komin albo ogolne wzory, zaleznosci ...
Dzieks

----------


## ARETE

> Nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości że stosując komin ceramiczny zaizolowany bezsensownie tracisz energię.


Przyjmuję to do wiadomości. To przecież jasne że ciepło ucieka kominem.




> Komin ceglany przy ciągłym paleniu jest ciepły za sprawą akumulacji ciepła. Myslisz że komin ceramiczny dłużej będzie trzymał ciepło??


Myślę, żę będzie się wolniej wychładzał jeśli palimy w piecu na minimalnej mocy (nie upieram się przy tym, bo być może minimalne palenie nie pozwoli kominowi wychłodzić się nawet przy mrozach - to zależy od konkretnych warunków). Jednak tak naprawdę jest to sprawa drugorzędna - ważniejsze jest to, że ceramiczny ocieplony szybciej się nagrzeje - zminimalizuje to problemy z rozpalaniem. Przy gaszeniu raczej nie ma problemu  :wink: .




> Pamiętaj co szybko sie nagrzewa szybko stygnie i przerwa w paleniu nocnyn powoduje wyziebianie sie ceramiki. I tak naprawdę rano przy rozpalaniu rano komin ceglany jest ciepły.


Nawet jeśli ceramiczny rano będzie zimny, to jakie to ma znaczenie jeśli rozgrzeje się po kilku minutach palenia?
A czasami masz dłuższą przerwę w paleniu, więc nawet ceglany zdąży się wychłodzić - który wtedy szybciej się nagrzeje?




> PRZY OKAZJI oddawał ciepło pomieszczeniom,a nie atmosferze.


Zgadza się! Przy okazji oddje ciepło i to jest jego zaleta, ale ma też sporo wad.




> Ponawiam pytanie, dlaczego w piecach kaflowych ( gdzie ludzie specjalnie oziebiali spaliny ) jakos nie było strasznych kłopotów z oziębianiem sie spalin.


Bo domy były zimne i trzeb było ostro palić, by w środku było ciepło. Przy takim paleniu nie ma niebezpieczeństwa powstawania skroplin i kominy przez wiele lat są zdrowe. 




> P.S. Lepszy przekrój kwadratowy, niz kołowy za mały.


Pewnie że tak - ale nie mówimy tu o błędach w doborze przekroju, tylko o efektywności odprowadzania spalin - a tu lepszy jest przekrój kołowy. Dlatego wszelakie rury (do wody, gazu, itp) też są okrągłe, a nie prostokątne. 
Nie przypadkiem ciepłe powietrze w atmosferze unosi się do góry ruchem spiralnym po okręgu - tak jest mu łatwiej. 

Komin systemowy ma jeszcze jedną ogromną zaletę - łatwo go postawić. Będę niebawem sam stawiał komin typu schiedel i komin z cegły. O ile schiedel to bułka z masłem, to przy ceglanym mam same wątpliwości (jaka zaprawa, jaki przekrój, upierdliwe skracanie cegieł, z wkładem ceramicznym, czy goły, ocieplony, czy nie itp.).
Gdybym miał trochę więcej kasy na pewno zrezygnowałbym z cegły i dokupił jeszcze jeden systemowy. A tak będzie niezła zabawa.

Cześć - spadam na budowę trochę się rozerwać!

----------


## pzw

Podaję kompromis do rozważenia :-)) 
Niech zwolennicy kominów ceramicznych systemowych okrągłych wstawią sobie tą rurę i zaleją ją zaprawą cementową bez dodatku wapna( to była rada Bio dla zdeklarowanego chętnego na tradycyjny komin ceglany).
Antagoniści zaś rozwiązań ceramicznych systemowych okrągłych niechaj przyjmą ten kompromis jako spełnienie części ich postulatów na dobrze wygrzany komin do paliw stałych.
O przekrojach się nie wypowiem, bo jest tu napisane wystarczająco dużo na ten temat. Zdecydowanie natomiast sugeruję dbasłość o swoje przewody kominowe( czyszczenie przed sezonem i w trakcie, jeśli jest potrzeba) i jakość paliwa do spalania. 
Zwolennicy stalowych rozwiązań do palenisk paliw stałych mi darują, ale uważam takie rozwiązanie za mało wyszukane i nigdy bym czegoś takiego nie zrobił a ewentualne polemiki pozostawię bez odpowiedzi.
Wszystkim zaś uczestnikom tego tematu składam serdeczne Zyczenia Wielkanocne wszelkiej pomyślności i powodzenia w realizacji swoich zamierzeń budowlanych .
ALLELUJA !!!

----------


## Karmanquk

> [/b]Jakie jest odprowadzenie spalin z urządzenia - taki powinien być przekrój komina*
> Odnosi się to do większości urządzeń grzewczo - kominowych
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> W razie pytań zapraszam
> 
> 
> *


Proszę to rozwinąc.[/quote]

Ale co?  :wink: 
Jaka jest średnica otworu odprowadzenia spalin, taki powienien być przekrój przewodu kominowego.
W żadnym przypdku nie powinien być mniejszy
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karmanquk

> Witam, 
> Mam pytanie- czy komin 14x14 pociągnie piec na drewno (25kW) wysokość komina ok.9m murowany zwykłą cegłą ?
> Chcę sobie sprawić dodatkowy piec i do wykorzystania mam tylko jeden lub dwa takie kanały (14x14) przewidziane jako wentylacyjne w kotłowni.


Z mojej praktyki wiem, że może ale jak już mówiłem dużo zależy od przekroju, ale nawet jak się będzie paliło to daję Ci góra jeden sezon i oprócz tego, że będziesz czyścił przewód kominowy przynajmniej raz w tygodniu, to w piecu zacznie powstawać taka miła smolista maź...i będziesz miał szczęście jak piec nie zacznie "strzelać" drzwiczkami

Pozdrawiam  :wink: [/list]

----------


## Bio

Karmanquk! Ze wszystkim się zgadzam co napisałeś oprócz właśnie tego zdania.Myslałem,że może żle zrozumiałem,ale dobrze jak się okazuje.Tutaj absolutnie nie zgadzam się z Tobą.Kształtka wylotowa spalin z urządzenia nie ma nic wspólnego ze średnicą przewodu kominowego.Powiem więcej.Nie wolno wymiarami kształtki wylotowej spalin sugerować się przy wymiarowaniu komina.Kształtka ta jest celową kryzą wstawioną w system odprowadzania spalin.Ja, jako konstruktor kotłów c.o.rozpatruję system odprowadzania spalin całościowo.Dla mnie komin zaczyna się w miejscu podania powietrza do paleniska.Komin musi m.innymi pokonać opory przepływu spalin przez urządzenie,łącznie z oporem miejscowym jakim jest właśnie kształtka wylotowa spalin.Zastosowanie mniejszej średnicy kształtki wylotowej jest celowym działaniem konstruktorów kotłów.Nie piszę dlaczego,bo to nie poradnik budowy kotłów c.o.Często te wymiary(kształtki wylotowej) decydują o tym, ze kocioł ma 80,a nie 75 % sprawności.To tylko przykład,ale jeszcze raz podkreślam!.Kształtka wylorowa spalin z urządzenia nie jest czopuchem i nie ma nic wspólnego ze srednicą komina.Piszę o kotłach na paliwa stałe.

----------


## _weynrob_

Bio-podziwiam cię w twojej wytrwałości i znajomości tematu  :Lol:  
Nie wiem tylko czy nawracanie geniuszy na poprawny tok myslenia nie wyczerpie twoich kW  :Lol:

----------


## Bio

Obserwując Twój upór, stanowczość dodaje mi to skrzydeł.Nie chcę być gorszy od Ciebie  :smile:  Prawda zawsze zwycięży.Jesteś tego dowodem. Miło Cię znowu widzieć na forum  :smile:

----------


## pzw

Bio, a co sądzisz o moim pomyśle ?
W zasadzie to miał być żart, ale jak chwile stanąłem nad tym to  nie wydaje mi się takie bardzo głupie. A co do przekroju, to można  włożyć wkład o średnicy 25 cm i po kłopocie. I niech sobie ścieka co chce.

----------


## Karmanquk

[...Dla mnie komin zaczyna się w miejscu podania powietrza do paleniska.Komin musi m.innymi pokonać opory przepływu spalin przez urządzenie,łącznie z oporem miejscowym jakim jest właśnie kształtka wylotowa spalin.Zastosowanie mniejszej średnicy kształtki wylotowej jest celowym działaniem konstruktorów kotłów....]
Dla mnie komin (i zgodnie z PN-89 B-10425 - odnośnie przewodów dymowych, spalinowych i wentylacyjnych murowanych z cegły) to komin zaczyna się drzwiczkami kominowymi (rewizyjnymi, wyczystką czy jak tam zwał) a kończy się wylotem ponad dachem. Co do Twojego rozumienia komina ja bym to raczej nazwał urządzenie grzewczo - kominowe. Ale nie o to chodzi :wink: 
Kształtka wylotowa spalin, jak najbardziej, może być mniejsza lub równa ale nie może być większa! 
I o to mi chodziło, a co do reszty to się zgadzam, tak jak do tego że przekrój przewodu kominowego powinien być okrągły (dlaczego już było pisane, ja dodam tylko że dużo lepiej i łatwiej czyści się okrągłe i mniej sadzy na takim zostaje). Ja się tak jeszcze zastanawiam ile osób ma łatwy dostęp do czyszczenia przewodów kominowych i drzwiczki do wybierania sadzy  :wink: 
A Ty Bio jako producent kotłów podajesz wymiary minimalne przewodów kominowych do jakich Twoje kotły mogą być podłączone?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kominiarz

> Wszystkim zaś uczestnikom tego tematu składam serdeczne Zyczenia Wielkanocne wszelkiej pomyślności i powodzenia w realizacji swoich zamierzeń budowlanych .
> ALLELUJA !!!


Bardzo dziękuję.

Ja również Tobie pzw i wszystkim Forumowiczom życzę wszystkiego najlepszego.  :Wink2:

----------


## Bio

[quote="Karmanquk"][...Dla mnie komin zaczyna się w miejscu podania powietrza do paleniska.Komin musi m.innymi pokonać opory przepływu spalin przez urządzenie,łącznie z oporem miejscowym jakim jest właśnie kształtka wylotowa spalin.Zastosowanie mniejszej średnicy kształtki wylotowej jest celowym działaniem konstruktorów kotłów....]

A Ty Bio jako producent kotłów podajesz wymiary minimalne przewodów kominowych do jakich Twoje kotły mogą być podłączone?

Dla mnie i tylko dla mnie.Wiem co to jest komin do czego służy i jakie jest okreslenie komina.Ale ja podchodzę do sprawy inaczej-podkreslam -tylko ja.Inaczej nie da się podejść do konstrukcji kotła, który w danym momencie konstruuję.Proszę to zrozumieć. Nie do pomyslenia jest,żeby w DTR kotła nie były podane minimalne wymiary kominów.Podaję też wartości minimalnego ciągu komina,a nawet wartość strumienia masy spalin przy minimalnym i maksymalnym obciążeniu paleniska.

----------


## Bio

ŻYCZĘ  WSZYSTKIM FORUMOWICZOM WSZYSTKIEGO NAJLEPSZEGO, ZDROWIA NIEZBĘDNEGO DO POKONANIA TRUDÓW BUDOWY I WIĘCEJ, DUŻO WIĘCEJ UŚMIECHU.

----------


## thalex

W projekcie jest kocioł gazowy 16kW do CO.
i dla tego pieca jest komin z nierdzewki fi 150 wys czynna 8m. 

Ale dodatkowo (przezornie czy jako alternatywę) jest również wykonany komin z "kamionki" i niestety fi tylko 150. wys czynna 8m.

*Jaki z kotłów będzie najlepiej pracował  z kominem z kamionki?*
1. kocioł na miał?
2. kocioł na groszek?
3. kocioł na drewno?
4. kocioł na paletes?
5. inny- jaki ?

----------


## Bio

Pracować będą wszystkie,ale ani jeden wg mnie prawidłowo.Przykro mi niezmiernie pisać takie posty  :sad:

----------


## thalex

A o ile procent spadnie ich sprawność?

Czy w takich przypadkach stosuje się jakieś wspomaganie ciągu np. mechaniczne?

----------


## Bio

Nie mogę Ci odpowiedzieć na to pytanie bo nie wiem.Obserwując jednak takie kominy,jak prosił mnie ktoś o pomoc, to mysle,że jak powiem około 50% to nie zrobię duzego błędu.Chciałem kiedyś analizatorem spalin sprawdzić,to zatkał mi się w kilkanaście sekund.Chociaż chcąc być szczery to powiem,że mój pracownik widział kocioł pracujacy na takim kominie i mówił,ze na oko wszystko było oki.Moze korzystny wiatr wiał ?Najgorsze w tym jest to,ze kocioł w miarę dobrze pracuje przez pierwsze godziny,a potem w miare zarastania komina co dzieje sie bardzo szybko w takim przypadu,zaczyna tracić moc,no bo komin ma coraz mniejszy przekrój i szybkość zarastania  wzrasta drastycznie(coraz gorsze warunki spalania).Zaczyna sie wtedy niezbyt przyjemna rozmowa z klientem.Pół biedy jak zrozumie argumenty.Gorzej jak ma za doradcę głupawego "kominiarza" (nie mylić z mistrzem kominiarskim).Jeżeli chodzi o wzmacniacze ciagu,to są droższe czesto od samego kotła.Nie polecałbym.

----------


## thalex

Dięki *Bio* za odpowiedzi zostaję więc przy gazie.

Życzę Tobie i Wszystkim WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT.

----------


## 400

Widziałam tutaj dużo wypowiedzi.Wiele z nich sprowadza się do tego aby udowodnić,że komin zrobiony wg przepisów nie spełni naszych oczekiwań.Przepisy są po to, aby je obchodzić.Czy w związku z tym obchodzeniem któryś z dyskutantów odniósł wymierne korzyści ? Albo inaczej,czy ktoś mający komin wykonany prawidłowo żałuje tego i w związku z tym co przeczytał na forum,niekoniecznie w tym temacie,zmieniłby wymiary na mniejsze ? Czy są tacy którzy mają przewymiarowane kominy ? Problem powstaje kiedy zabraknie tych 5 cm srednicy.Problemu nie ma gdy mamy 5 cm za dużo. I o co tutaj kruszyć kopie? O to chyba, że nie zawsze opłaci się omijać przepisy.

----------


## projektant

...

----------


## rafałek

> Po co stworzono normy dotyczące kominów."  Elementarz " OGRZEWANIE I KLIMATYZACJA Rietchel/RaiB mówi : " Ze względu na liczne czynniki częściowo stale się zmieniające, oddziałujace na warunki przepływu w kominie, prawidłowe obliczenie rachunkowe przekroju nie jest możliwe. Dlatego na podstawie doswiadczeń praktycznych oraz licznych pomiarów  znormowano przekroje kominów w zależności od mocy cieplnej kotła. Koniec cytatu. Komentarz uważam za zbędny.


Tylko czy przy tym normalizowaniu uwzględniono przekrój okrągły i kominy prefabrykowane? Nic o nich w normach nie ma - norma odnowi się wyraźnie do kominów tradycyjnych. Skoro obliczenie nie jest możliwe, a nie prowadzono badań (bo w normie nie ujęto) to jak można mówić o tym, że taki komin (prefabrykowany z okrągłym wkładem ceramicznym) jest zły? Nie można powiedzieć , że jest dobry ale też nie że jest zły więc uważam, że PN nie ma tu zastosowania.

----------


## Bio

Uważam,że norma ma zastosowanie.Norma mówi o minimalnym przekroju kominów. Widocznie autorzy normy uznali,że przekrój jest tak oczywistą sprawą, że nie ma co rozdrabniać tematu.Podano jako przykład kształt najbardziej popularny i najprostszy w wykonaniu.Nie zmienia to faktu,że przy innym przekroju komin nie moze mieć mniejszego przekroju.To o czym piszesz Rafałku jest typowym naciaganiem przepisów na swoją korzyść.Jeżeli jednak przepis budzi tyle kontrowersji,powinien zostać natychmiast zmodyfikowany tak, aby nie było możliwości różnej interpretacji.Polskie Normy,nie oszukujmy się powstały na bazie norm niemieckich.Przykre to,ale nie potrafimy nawet przepisać porządnie gotowej ściągi.Przykładem może być polski przepis dotyczący maksymalnych emisji urzadzeń grzewczych.Wartości zaczerpnięto z Normy Europejskiej,ale pomylono klasy.Wg Normy Europejskiej najwyższą klasą jest trzecia, wg Polskiej pierwsza.Producent ma obowiazek umieszczania klasy wyrobu na tabliczce znamionowej.Którą ma podać ? Ja piszę-klasa najwyższa.Robię przekręt ?

----------


## _weynrob_

Piszesz najwyższa?Tzn robisz przekręt-ale niedługo już ci tak łatwo to nie pójdzie-nadchodzi nowa era-nadchodzi Andrzej Lepper-skończą sie przekręty i robienie z ludzi baranów.On wam pokaże jaka jest klasa samą w sobie.

PS
Zaznaczam że zgodnie z regulaminem forum nie agituje politycznie  :Lol:

----------


## Bio

> Piszesz najwyższa?Tzn robisz przekręt-ale niedługo już ci tak łatwo to nie pójdzie-nadchodzi nowa era-nadchodzi Andrzej Lepper-skończą sie przekręty i robienie z ludzi baranów.On wam pokaże jaka jest klasa samą w sobie.
> 
> PS
> Zaznaczam że zgodnie z regulaminem forum nie agituje politycznie


Jego spirala absurdu już trzeszczy.

----------


## rafałek

Bio ja się ustosunkowałem do postu projektanta. Jeśli on cutyje, że nie da się optymalnego przekroju ustalić drogą obliczeń tylko przez badania, a PN nie wspomina o kominie z okrągłym wkłądem ceramicznym to raczej nie ja naciągam tylko PN jest opóźniona. Jesli nie jest to opisane to równie dobrze można powiedzieć, że Ty naciągasz bo jaką masz gwarancję, że w procesie normowania brano w ogóle pod uwagę takie kominy? O to by trzeba się zwrócić do autora normy. W mojej branży mam całę stado PN które nie nadążają za rynkiem ale nikt nie mówi, że wymagania klienta są bezsensowne - wiem, że to argument, ale w takim ukłądzie PN nie jest dla mnie wiarygodna. Jeśli nie wspomina o takich kominach, a nie da się tego wyliczyć to jaką Ty masz gwarancję że te kominy były brane pod uwagę? Nie staram się naciągnąć bo ja się zdecydowałem. Wybór był przemyślany i poparty różnymi sądowaniami. Z drógiej strony są kominy o większej niż 20 cm średnicy i uważam, że jeśli byłby taki potrzebny to by mnie sprzedawca naciągnął - przecież zapłacił bym mu więcej...

Rozwiązaniem tego problemu będzie chyba zwrócenie się do autora PN dotyczącej kominów... lub dokładne jej przeczytanie, powinna ona podawać jaki rodzaj kominów jest przedmiotem jej opisu (?). Najczęściej na początku PN jest krótka wzmianka o tym. Nie mam tej normy czy ktoś może mi podać namiar na nią?

----------


## Bio

Rafałku.Z tym naciaganiem powiedziałem tak ogólnie.To jest przyjeta powszechnie metoda.Nie bierz jej tylko do siebie.Norma o której mówie to PN-87/B-02411-"Ogrzewnictwo.Kotłownie wbudowane na paliwo stałe.Wymagania."część która jest istotna jest na  www.klimosz.pl/przepisy/kotłownia_na_stałe.pdf  Ale nawet nie biorąc pod uwgę tej normy. W kazdym poradniku,podreczniku itp. wymiary komina kotłowni zaczynaja się od 400 cm2 niezależnie czy to jest kwadrat,prostokat, czy okrąg. Powiem wiecej.Mam podręczniki polskich autorów i przedruki zagranicznych.Wszędzie jest te minimum 400 cm2.Pisałem wyżej już dlaczego tak jest. Chciałem sprawdzić analizatorem spalin  jak się ma mniejszy przekrój do warunków spalania.Nie udało się bo natychmiast analizator był zapchany.

----------


## Bio

www.klimosz.pl/przepisy/kotlownia_na_stale.pdf

----------


## Bio

Nie wiem dlaczego nie chce otworzyc się moze tak  http://www.klimosz.pl/przepisy/kotlownia_na_stale.pdf  może dlatego mam teraz kłopoty bo coś z serwerem jest nie tak

----------


## rafałek

Dziękuję za życzliwość ale to ciągle nie jest ta PN. Wygląda to na zbiór wytycznych producenta... Chcę się zapoznać z PN i będę jej szukał, ciekawe do czego dojdę? Choć wydaje mi się, że w tej dziedzinie to już jestem zatwardziałym grzesznikiem.

----------


## Bio

Podałem Ci numer normy oraz tytuł tej normy.Na powyższej stronie są fragmenty żywcem sciągnięte z tej normy.W necie jej chyba nie znajdziesz,ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, abyś ją sobie kupił. Kosztuje około 30 zł.W przepisach budowlanych jest to norma do bezwzględnego stosowania.

----------


## januszek

nie bedę nakręcał absurdu
 :Wink2:

----------


## ozy

Witam.
Bardzo ciekawy temat.
Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów może mi pomóc, coś podpowiedzieć, doradzić, odradzić. 
Mieszkam w domku z poddaszem użytkowym.  Domek wieloletni. Nie ja go budowałem.
Po licznych przeróbkach jest mozliwość użytkowania poddasza. Obecny układ pomieszczeń a zwłaszcza łazienek (są jedna nad drugą - parter i poddasze)  wymusił wybudowanie komina w ścianie zewnętrznej. Ściana z pustaków (chyba gazobeton czy coś takiego - dwie warstwy) gr. ok. 48 cm.
Czy wybudowanie takiego komina jest technicznie możliwe ?. Czy to ma sens ?. Jeżeli tak to jaki (technologia - wkładki ceramiczne, stalowe ???). Komin ma zawierać w sobie 2-3 otwory wentylacyjne, jeden dymowy na paliwo stałe (groszek)  i 1 przewód do pieca gazowego. Te dwa ostatnie przewody oczywiście z piwnicy. Wysokośc komina ok. 6,5 - 7 m.
Powierzchnia domu ok. 150 m kw. 
Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Bio

> Cha 
> i tu Cię mam BIO wyjaśniło się
> piszesz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Przekrój komina poprzeczny ma pierwszorzędne znaczenie w kazdym palenisku.
> ...


Kpiny sobie urządzasz na tym forum. Tak.Przekrój komina ma pierwszorzedne znaczenie w kazdym palenisku.Nie znaczy to jednak,że do kazdego paleniska należy stosować komin taki jak do kotła na paliwo stałe.Dla małego kociołka na gaz wystarczy np. tylko fi 80,a nie fi 230.Dziwi mnie to,że do kominka dałeś taki wielki komin,tzn o tak duzym przekroju.Paleniska ceramiczne nie wymagają takich przekrojów.Na  temat Twojego domu już wypowiedziałem się dość jasno.Czy spaliny z drewna są mokrymi? Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś majac te zacieki na kominie od kominka.Nawet spaliny z drewna o wilgotności 0% co jest raczej niemożliwe do uzyskania  są mokre.Podstawowe pierwiastki każdego opału to węgiel i wodór.Spalając wodór co uzyskujesz ? Zacieki na kominach mają uzytkownicy którzy podchodzą po macoszemu do spraw związanych z kominem, do spraw zawartych w DTR-kach urządzeń grzewczych. Paląc mokrym opałem olewamy treści zawarte własnie w DTR-kach.Doszukujemy się winy wszędzie i u wszyskich,tylko nie w nas samych.Dlatego ta dyskusja przybiera taki żałosny charakter.I jeszcze jedno.To czy damy komin ceramiczny,czy ze stali zależy m.innymi  od temperatury spalin danego urządzenia.Przy drewnie suchym np.temperatura spalin wynosi np.250 st.C.Przy mokrym często ponizej 100.Tylko,że mokrym nie wolno palić.Żaden komin nie uchroni kotła przed zgniciem,jezeli jako paliwa bedziemy uzywać mokrego opału.

----------


## 400

> Witam.
> Bardzo ciekawy temat.
> Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów może mi pomóc, coś podpowiedzieć, doradzić, odradzić. 
> Mieszkam w domku z poddaszem użytkowym.  Domek wieloletni. Nie ja go budowałem.
> Po licznych przeróbkach jest mozliwość użytkowania poddasza. Obecny układ pomieszczeń a zwłaszcza łazienek (są jedna nad drugą - parter i poddasze)  wymusił wybudowanie komina w ścianie zewnętrznej. Ściana z pustaków (chyba gazobeton czy coś takiego - dwie warstwy) gr. ok. 48 cm.
> Czy wybudowanie takiego komina jest technicznie możliwe ?. Czy to ma sens ?. Jeżeli tak to jaki (technologia - wkładki ceramiczne, stalowe ???). Komin ma zawierać w sobie 2-3 otwory wentylacyjne, jeden dymowy na paliwo stałe (groszek)  i 1 przewód do pieca gazowego. Te dwa ostatnie przewody oczywiście z piwnicy. Wysokośc komina ok. 6,5 - 7 m.
> Powierzchnia domu ok. 150 m kw. 
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc.


W ścianie zewnętrznej,czy przy ścianie zewnętrznej? Sądzę ,że chodzi o to drugie.Nie widząc tego w realu trudno radzić,ale jest to do wykonania bez większych kłopotów.Dobry mistrz kominiarski tutaj do konsultacji jest potrzebny.Trudno wydać diagnozę nie widząc pacjenta.Podejrzewam,że robiłeś to sposobem gospodarczym bez projektu.Jakiś zaprzyjaźniony mistrz kominiarski będzie tutaj jednak bezcenny.Powodzenia.

----------


## Bio

Małe wyjaśnienie do mojej ostatniej wypowiedzi. Wszystkie spaliny zawierają parę wodną. Zawilgocenie jednak komina nastepuje gdy temperatura spalin nie jest wyższa od 160 st.od temperatury otoczenia. Zazwyczaj kotły c.o. na paliwa stałe pracują z temperaturą spalin około 200 st.i wyższą, to kominy nie wymagają zatem zabezpieczenia przed zawilgoceniem. Temperatura spalin jest (prawidłowa) podawana przez wytwórcę kotłów przy zastosowaniu odpowiedniego paliwa,czyli w przypadku drewna musi być ono suche.W przeciwnym wypadku nie uzyskamy tej zakładanej temperatury i wystąpią zacieki na kominie. Jeżeli natomiast jest produkowane jakieś urządzenie grzewcze i przy pracy z mocą nominalną ta temperatura spalin nie jest wyzsza od 160 st od temperatury otoczenia,wytwórca takiego urządzenia,w celu zabezpieczenia komina przed zawilgoceniem i ograniczeniem ciagu,powinien podać informacje dotyczące wykonania układu odprowadzania spalin.

----------


## wg

Bio, jaki powinien być przekrój komina z cegły do kominka o mocy 16kW z króćcem fi 200 (Spartherm)? Sprawa dosyć pilna, zaraz zaczną murować.
Kazałem dać kwadrat 24x24cm ale wyżej napisałeś januszkowi że dał bardzo duży komin do kominka, więc jak to w końcu jest?
24x24=576 cm2 więc więcej niż napisał januszek.

----------


## Bio

Wg.Komin to nie tylko przekrój ale i wysokość. Wymiary minimalne masz podane w DTR.Jeżeli ich nie ma to dzwoń do producenta.Moja działka to kominy do kotłów c.o.na paliwa stałe.Mówiłem wyzej,ze komin  uzalezniony jest od rodzaju paleniska.Jeżeli kominek jest z wkładem wodnym,to taki kominek należy zakwalifikować do kotłów wodnych i wtedy minimalne pole przekroju to 400 cm2,a wysokość uzależniona jest od ciagu jaki podany jest w DTR kotła.Tak samo dane takiego typu są podawane w kazdym urządzeniu które ma palenisko.Sądzę,że dosyć dużo na ten temat napisałem wyżej(chodzi o poprzednie posty), ale najwięcej znajdziesz własnie w DTR Twojego kominka. Bardzo ważną sprawą jest, aby komin wystawał ponad kalenicę dachu.Sądzę jednak,że te 576 cm2 do kominka to duża przesada.

----------


## wg

Aż zadzowniłem do firmy kominkowej. Uzyskałem informację, że dla tego typu kominków (z podnoszoną szybą, które mogą pracowac jako otwarte) wskazany jest duzy komin i kwadrat 24x24 jest jak najbardziej OK. Miałeś mało informacji ode mnie, bo nie napisałem dokładnie jaki to kominek. Zresztą sam nie zdawałem sobie sprawy jakie to ma znaczenie, dopiero kominkarz zaczął mnie podpytywać.

----------


## Bio

Szczerze mówiąc sam jestem zaskoczony takim duzym przekrojem komina,ale kto ma lepiej wiedzieć jak nie producent? Widzisz.Nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło.DTR to podstawa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bio

PS.Całe szczęście ,że napisałem wyżej o tym,że kominki i kominy do nich to nie moja specjalność.Sadząc z wypowiedzi forumowiczów wychodziło, że one potrzebują mniejszych przekrojów kominów od kotłów c.o.Dowiedziałem sie jednak, że jest odwrotnie i za to bardzo Ci dziekuję Wg.chociaż sądzę,że nie w kazdym przypadku tak jest.

----------


## echo

Prosze o poradę:
w projekcie mamy (dla kominka ok 14 kW) przewód dymowy 20x20 i obok wentylacyjny 14x14 - oba wykonane z cegły pełnej. Jednak słyszałem, iż przewód dymowy do kominka powinien być wyposażony we wkład.
Jaki wkład najlepiej zastosować gdybym został przy rozwiązaniu komina murowanego z cegły? Może kamionka na wysoka temperaturę tzw żółta?
A może systemowy Schiedla (na taki namawia mnie hurtownik) - ja wolałbym jednak murowany.
Jak radzicie???  :ohmy:

----------


## 400

Ja zadzwoniłabym,tak jak to uczynił Wg do producenta. A czy ten wkład nie zmniejszy przekroju wewnętrznego komina ? Może od producenta usłyszysz,że żaden wkład nie jest potrzebny, bo temperatura spalin jest na tyle wysoka, że wkładu nie potrzeba? Przy okazji możesz dowiedzieć się jaki do danego kominka niezbędny jest komin,tzn.wymiary komina.

----------


## echo

Problem w tym, że kominka jeszcze nie kupiłem (przymierzam sie do Tarnawy ale jeszcze nie zdecydowałem) a chciałbym zrobić komin dobry i uniwersalny

----------


## 400

To w takim razie zrobiłabym tak.Masz np.oko na trzech producentów. Zadzwoń do kazdego i wypytaj o komin. Wykonaj potem taki, który wg któregoś producenta jest największy.Ma największe pole przekroju,bo wysokością raczej nie bedziesz mógł dowolnie dysponować,ale polem przekroju tak.Bo widzisz,może się stać tak,że włożysz wkładkę najlepszą jaka jest na rynku,ale jak będzie za mała to psu na budę zda się cała ta nowoczesność. Chyba nie ma nic gorszego jak dymiący kominek w salonie.

----------


## echo

Może to i dobry pomysł...
Najpierw chciałem wymurować z cegły 20x20 (jak w projekcie) a teraz myśle, że może wkład kamionkowy fi20 obmurować cegłą - tylko, że wtedy zewnętrzne wymiary komina chyba będą dużo większe no i trzeba dużo więcej cegieł.
Czy komin do kominka murowany z cegieł 20x20 to nieporozumienie? Czy jednak powinien być wkład?  :ohmy:

----------


## Bio

Uważam podpowiedź 400 za dobry pomysł.Te 400 cm2 jest najmniejszą srednicą komina do kotła c.o.(a nie do kominka). Wg dzwoniąc do producenta przekonał się,że do jego kominka potrzebny jest przekrój nawet większy.Moc Twojego jest podobna do mocy kominka Wg. Widać,że nie masz innego wyjścia jak tylko zadzwonić i wypytać o szczegóły.Lepiej chyba mieć "grubszy" komin niż dym w chałupie plus wykwity na kominie.Nie dość,że paskudnie wyglądają to jeszcze paskudniej "pachną".A ty chyba nie chcesz mieć ani tego, ani tego.Po telefonie może okazać się,że żaden wkład nie jest potrzebny,że te 400 cm2 to aż nadto,a twój komin pozostanie smukły,tj taki jak w projekcie.

----------


## Inżynier

> Zapomniałem jeszcze dodać: mam komin Schiedla fi 20 - czyli, wg tej dyskusji, przepłaciłem bez sensu! Na dodatek sąsiedzi mówili, że głupi jestem - przepłacam tyle kasy, a oni kupili tanie pustaki z Bolesławca i komin mają ok. Palą miałem - nie wiem, czy mają jakieś problemy. I żeby było śmieszniej: mam dom parterowy więc komin nie jest zbyt długi, ma 4,5 m od ziemi, od przyłącza rury z kominka zostało tylko 2,5 m. Wszyscy, również na tym forum, mówili, że nie da się palić w takim kominie, bo dym poleci do domu. I co? Ciąg jest taki, że gdyby nie drzwiczki, to by mnie wciągnęło! 
> Nie znam się na tym i nie wiem dlaczego działa - czekam jeszcze na kominiarza, może nie odbierze tego komina?


Brawo, nie przepłaciłeś !!!! W Polsce wszyscy znają się na budownictwie więc szkoda dyskusji. Najlepszą nauką ,jak widać po wypowiedziach, będzie empiryka na własnej d.... a Ty śpij spokojnie.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ariete

Inżynierze! Empiryka na własnej d... jest często bolesna.Warto uniknąć tak drastycznych i kosztownych zabiegów  :smile:

----------


## Feft

Inżynierze: Ty pewnie znasz się na wszystkim lepiej od innych? Czy Twoja złośliwa uwaga wniosła cokolwiek? Napisałem, że mimo, iż kilku fachowców powiedziało, że komin nie będzie działał, to on działa. Poza tym jest zrobiony wg projektu - architekci oczywiście też robią błędy - ale nie znam dobrego sposobu na sprawdzenie wszystkiego, co znajduje się w projekcie. Może Ty znasz? Poza tym firma, która proponowała mi komin murowany, nie argumentowała tego wyższością kominów tradycyjnych nad systemowymi. Szef firmy przyznał, że schiedla jeszcze nie montował i dlatego proponuje inny. A może przynajmniej potrafisz wyjaśnić dlaczego komin działa?

----------


## Bio

Nie wszystko da się sprawdzić szkiełkiem mędrca.

----------


## Bio

Fefcie ! Twój przypadek podsunął mi pewną myśl. Z kominami walczę juz dosyć długo,ale nigdy nie wpadłem na coś takiego. Tylko proszę się nie smiać.Piszę to na gorąco. Otóż przepisy zabraniają stosowania w kotłowniach wentylacji wyciągowej mechanicznej. Postawmy to na głowie.Mamy zjechany komin dajmy wentylację mechaniczną nadmuchową.Przecież taki malutki wentylatorek stworzy nam nadcisnienie w kotłowni.Można to byłoby zastosować do kominków też. To nie jest rada.Muszę to sprawdzić. Co Wy na to ?Taki wentylatorek nie musiałby pracować na okragło.Tylko podczas np.rozpalania,czy też podkładania. Jeżeli to się sprawdzi to powinniśmy fefcie wypić skrzynkę piwa na mój koszt  :smile:

----------


## Feft

Bardzo chętnie! - to o piwie. Nie wiem tylko, czy takiej ilości dam radę, dawno nie trenowałem.  :smile: 
Choć przyznam uczciwie, że mój udział w Twoim pomyśle jakiś niezbyt wielki mi się wydaje. Nie znam się na tym, ale cieszę się że mój kominek działa jak należy. Czyli - architekt miał rację.

----------


## Karmanquk

.. Otóż przepisy zabraniają stosowania w kotłowniach wentylacji wyciągowej mechanicznej. Postawmy to na głowie.Mamy zjechany komin dajmy wentylację mechaniczną nadmuchową.Przecież taki malutki wentylatorek stworzy nam nadcisnienie w kotłowni.Można to byłoby zastosować do kominków też. To nie jest rada.Muszę to sprawdzić. Co Wy na to ?Taki wentylatorek nie musiałby pracować na okragło.Tylko podczas np.rozpalania,czy też podkładania. Jeżeli to się sprawdzi to powinniśmy fefcie wypić skrzynkę piwa na mój koszt  :smile: 

Tylko kto zakładając taki wentylatorek zmniejszasz przekrój przewodu wentylacyjnego, a raczej nie chodziło Ci o ściągany wentylatorek (zresztą ciekawe kto by o tym pamiętał)  :wink:  a zmniejszając przekrój przewodu wentylacyjnego sam sobie stwarzasz większe zagrożenie zaczadzenia tlenkiem węgla...

Szacunek dla wszystkich

----------


## Rysiu

Sledze ten watek i im dalej on idzie, tym bardziej jestem zakrecony. Bio - czy może ktos inny  - moze by to zebrac do kupy? 

Z tego co rozumiem, komin do CO na paliwa stale powinien byc ceramiczny, bez wladek o przekroju min 20x20cm. Do gazu, oleju moze byc wkladka + izolacja. A do kominka? Tez ceramiczny? 

Sorki moze za glupie pytanie, ale temat jest wazny a ja sie wgryzam dopiero i mam mętlik w glowie....

----------


## Bio

Podsumować można.Materiał na komin.Uzależniony jest od temperatury spalin.Jeżeli temperatura spalin jest niższa niż 160 st.od temperatury otoczenia należy zrobić komin z takiego materiału który nie dopusci do zawilgocenia komina.Nie znaczy to,ze nie wolno stosować tych szlachetniejszych materiałów przy wyzszych temperaturach,tylko po co?Temperaturę tych spalin podaje wytwórca.Ma obowiazek ją podać.Wymiary komina.Podstawowe to pole przekroju komina i wysokość.Ja zajmuję się tylko kotłami na paliwa stałe,to mogę z całą stanowczością stwierdzić,że najmniejszy przekrój nie może być mniejszy niż 400 cm2.Najmniejszy podkreślam.Kotły o wiekszej mocy potrzebują wiekszych przekrojów.Wysokość natomiast uzależniona jest od zapotrzebowania ciągu dla danego kotła.Dane te i uwagi zwiazane z kominem dla kotła c.o. też uzytkownik znajdzie w dokumentacji technicznej kotła.Komin jest tak ważnym elementem urządzenia grzewczego(każdego),że lepiej zasięgnąć opinii fachowca,który poradzi nam na miejscu,podczas wizji lokalnej,jeżeli mamy jakieś wątpliwości.

----------


## Karmanquk

> Sledze ten watek i im dalej on idzie, tym bardziej jestem zakrecony. Bio - czy może ktos inny  - moze by to zebrac do kupy? 
> 
> Z tego co rozumiem, komin do CO na paliwa stale powinien byc ceramiczny, bez wladek o przekroju min 20x20cm. Do gazu, oleju moze byc wkladka + izolacja. A do kominka? Tez ceramiczny? 
> 
> Sorki moze za glupie pytanie, ale temat jest wazny a ja sie wgryzam dopiero i mam mętlik w glowie....



Witam
Do CO Bio już powiedział, ja chciałem tylko dodać, że:
Dz. U. Nr 75 poz 690
par 140 ust 4
Wewnętrzna powierzchnia przewodów odprowadzających spaliny mokre powinna być odporna na ich destrukcyjne działanie

To tyczy gaz + olej

Odnośnie kominka - moje prywatne zdanie - może być systemowy, może być ceramika może być cegła. Przy zachowaniu odpowednich PN + wymurowanie zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną -może być każdy -  myślę że wszystko zależy od indywidualnego budynku, jego położenia w terenie, wysokości.
Szacunek dla innych = szacunek dla siebie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Inżynier

> Inżynierze: Ty pewnie znasz się na wszystkim lepiej od innych? Czy Twoja złośliwa uwaga wniosła cokolwiek? Napisałem, że mimo, iż kilku fachowców powiedziało, że komin nie będzie działał, to on działa. Poza tym jest zrobiony wg projektu - architekci oczywiście też robią błędy - ale nie znam dobrego sposobu na sprawdzenie wszystkiego, co znajduje się w projekcie. Może Ty znasz? Poza tym firma, która proponowała mi komin murowany, nie argumentowała tego wyższością kominów tradycyjnych nad systemowymi. Szef firmy przyznał, że schiedla jeszcze nie montował i dlatego proponuje inny. A może przynajmniej potrafisz wyjaśnić dlaczego komin działa?


  :ohmy:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 
Feft! Jeśli zechcesz jeszcze raz przeczytać moją uwagę dojdziesz do wniosku, że to nie złośliwość z mojej strony tylko POCHWAŁA zastosowania komina Schiedla. Pozostałe bez komentarza.

----------


## ariete

Komin super.Kotłownia hermetyczna. Podobno ze wzgledu na oszczędności  ciepełka. Trudności z opanowaniem  kotła.Trudno wytrzymać od gryzącego oczy dymu. Zapomniano o prawidłowej  wentylacji.Po otworzeniu okienka sytuacja unormowała się. Kocioł przestał dymić, a własciciel drzeć gębę.Samo zycie.

----------


## Karmanquk

> Komin super.Kotłownia hermetyczna. Podobno ze wzgledu na oszczędności  ciepełka. Trudności z opanowaniem  kotła.Trudno wytrzymać od gryzącego oczy dymu. Zapomniano o prawidłowej  wentylacji.Po otworzeniu okienka sytuacja unormowała się. Kocioł przestał dymić, a własciciel drzeć gębę.Samo zycie.


No właśnie, tylko dlaczego nikt o tym wcześniej nie pomyślał?
Bo nie chciało się dziury w ścianie robić, bo po co...
Niestety czasem mgr i inne tytuły przed nazwiskiem nie pomaga i tacy "fachowcy" podpisują i dopuszczają różne bzdury...zwłaszcza że to nie oni będą w tym potem mieszkać..

Szacunek dla innych = szacunek dla siebie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ariete

Inna sytuacja.Ogrzewanie etażowe. W pieco-kuchni pali się raz przyzwoicie innym razem nie. Wylot komina tak na oko 1,5 metra ponizej kalenicy dachu.Rada-wyciągnąć komin ponad kalenicę.Własciciel zastosował się do rady.I tutaj przykra niespodzianka.W pieco- kuchni nie chce palić się.Zero ciągu kominowego. Straszenie sądami itp.Przyczyna-siatka na wylocie komina przed ptaszkami.Na tej siatce po nocy zrobił się gustowny daszek śnieżny. Pieco -kuchnia to taki etażowy kocioł c.o.przystosowany do gotowania posiłków.Pisać dalej ?

----------


## Feft

> Feft! Jeśli zechcesz jeszcze raz przeczytać moją uwagę dojdziesz do wniosku, że to nie złośliwość z mojej strony tylko POCHWAŁA zastosowania komina Schiedla. Pozostałe bez komentarza.


Jeśli tak, to Cię bardzo przepraszam. Zrozumiałem to na opak. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mała28

Witam .
Czytając ten watek chciałam zadac kilka pytań.
Mamy ogrzewanie w kuchni z tak zwanej angielki  :ohmy:   , ale chcemy przenieść piec do pomieszczenia niżej (w piwnicy). Komin jest dwu otworowy i oto moje pytania:
1) czy w kotłowni musi miec wentylację
2) czy mogę podłączyć wentylację kotłowni i kuchni jednym otworem
3) czy w kuchni mogę zamocować okap
4) jeżeli nie mogę podłączyć wentylacji kuchennej i kotłowej razem to jak rozwiązać problem wentylacji kotłowni bo w kuchni jest chyba konieczna
Dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------


## mała28

Witam .
Czytając ten watek chciałam zadac kilka pytań.
Mamy ogrzewanie w kuchni z tak zwanej angielki  :ohmy:   , ale chcemy przenieść piec do pomieszczenia niżej (w piwnicy). Komin jest dwu otworowy i oto moje pytania:
1) czy w kotłowni musi miec wentylację
2) czy mogę podłączyć wentylację kotłowni i kuchni jednym otworem
3) czy w kuchni mogę zamocować okap
4) jeżeli nie mogę podłączyć wentylacji kuchennej i kotłowej razem to jak rozwiązać problem wentylacji kotłowni bo w kuchni jest chyba konieczna
Dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------


## 400

Co to jest "angielka", co zamiast niej w kuchni? Jaki kocioł w kotłowni?

----------


## mała28

W kuchni grzejemy takimś czyms co można podłączyc grzejniki ( bo mamy dwa) i gotować ( ma to fajerki). To chyba się nazywa angielka   :Roll:  . Do pomieszczenia niżej chcemy kupić zwykły piec węglowy a w kuchni postawić kuchenke gazową. I czytając to forum wywnioskowaliśmy że chyba mamy problem. Ponieważ w kominie są tylko dwie dziury i nie wiemy jak z tą wentylacją bo jedna pójdzie na komin do pieca.

----------


## Karmanquk

> Witam .
> Czytając ten watek chciałam zadac kilka pytań.
> Mamy ogrzewanie w kuchni z tak zwanej angielki   , ale chcemy przenieść piec do pomieszczenia niżej (w piwnicy). Komin jest dwu otworowy i oto moje pytania:
> 1) czy w kotłowni musi miec wentylację
> 2) czy mogę podłączyć wentylację kotłowni i kuchni jednym otworem
> 3) czy w kuchni mogę zamocować okap
> 4) jeżeli nie mogę podłączyć wentylacji kuchennej i kotłowej razem to jak rozwiązać problem wentylacji kotłowni bo w kuchni jest chyba konieczna
> Dziękuję za odpowiedz.


1) W kotłowni MUSI BYĆ wentylacja
2) NIE MOŻNA podłączać 2 kratek wentylacyjnych do jedego przewodu wentylacji grawitacyjnej
3)jeżeli okap nie musi być podłączony do przewodu kominowego (z węglem aktywnym) to może wisieć w innym przypadku NIE
4)Jeżeli jest to dom parterowy można dostawić przewód wentylacyjny z rur ocieplonej (materiałami niepalnymi np rura wewnętrzna + wełna + rura zewnętrzna) np w kuchni a do kotłowni wykorzystać murowaną

Kuchnia angielka jest obudowana metalowymi ściankami, jest lekka i można ją przenieść. Kuchnia kaflowa węglowa jest kuchnią wykonaną z kafli i wyłożona najczęściej szamotką.
Do jednej i drugiej można założyć tzw podkowę, do grzania np wody czy CO
Pozdrawiam
Szacunek dla innych = szacunek dla siebie

----------


## Adamkom

I taki piec staje się kotłem CO a co za tym idzie pomieszczenie musi spełniać wymogi kotłowni. A co z atestem , podobno wszystkie urządzenia grzewczo - kominowe musza mieć atest. Jak ktoś sobie zamontuje podkowę , traci atest.

----------


## mała28

> Napisał mała28
> 
> Witam .
> Czytając ten watek chciałam zadac kilka pytań.
> Mamy ogrzewanie w kuchni z tak zwanej angielki   , ale chcemy przenieść piec do pomieszczenia niżej (w piwnicy). Komin jest dwu otworowy i oto moje pytania:
> 1) czy w kotłowni musi miec wentylację
> 2) czy mogę podłączyć wentylację kotłowni i kuchni jednym otworem
> 3) czy w kuchni mogę zamocować okap
> 4) jeżeli nie mogę podłączyć wentylacji kuchennej i kotłowej razem to jak rozwiązać problem wentylacji kotłowni bo w kuchni jest chyba konieczna
> ...


A czy wybicie dziury w ścianie kotłowni spełni wymagania wentylacji kotlowni???

----------


## Adamkom

mala 28 napisała 
<<< A czy wybicie dziury w ścianie kotłowni spełni wymagania wentylacji kotlowni??? >>>

W prawie jest tak zwana ZETka  lecz ona musi być cały czas sprawna , a to jest uzależnione od ukształtowania terenu (wiatry , strona nawietrzna i zawietrzna). Nie jestem w stanie zapewnić że będzie ona cały czas sprawna .
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## mała28

Ale czy ta zetka nie słuzy do nawiewu powietrza?? Bo juz chyba  sie pogubiłam. Czy ta wentylacja jest potrzebna do nawiewu czy wywiewu??

----------


## Adamkom

To jest wentylacja wywiewna . W pomieszczeniu nie może być niżej jak 20 cm od sufitu. 

nawiewna wentylacja  musi byc przy podłodze minimum 200 cm2

----------


## mała28

Sorrki za namolność  :Roll:  , ale to w końcu którą wykonuje sie po przez tą zetkę??

----------


## Karmanquk

Wentylacja nawiewna musi być w drzwiach lub ścianie zewnętrznej sprowadzona do wysokości ok 30 cm nad posadzkę, jeśli chodzi o zetkę to w pratyce jest to zawsze nawiew, ponieważ nie jest to przewód kominowy (zgodnie z PN 89 B-10425) murowany, nie ma właściwej wysokości i nie jest prawidłowo wyprowadzony. Zetka wyprowadzona jest tylko w jedną stronę i jeżeli tylko zawieje wiatr od strony kratki będzie służyła za nawiew.
Pozdrawiam 
Szacunek dla innych = szacunek dla siebie

----------


## mała28

Czyli jak zrobię jedną dziurę 30 cm nad podłogą , a drugą 20 cm pod sufitem to powinno być w miarę ok ??  :Roll:

----------


## Karmanquk

NIE
Nigdy otwór w ścianie zewnętrznej nie będzie wentylacją grawitacyjną
NIGDY i nie będzie pracował prawidłowo
Poza tym, Ty tam będziesz mieszkać i jeżeli pójdziesz na łatwiznę to powodujesz zagrożenie życia i zdrowia dla siebie i mieszkańców.
Twój wybór.
Ja proponuję poszukać doświadczonego mistrza kominiarskiego i poprosić go o rozwiązanie problemu.
Najlepiej jeśli będzie zrzeszony w Korporacji Kominiarzy Polskich, będziesz miała gwarancję fachowej porady.
Pozdrawiam
Szacunek dla siebie - szacunek dla innych

----------


## mała28

A co mi grozi jeżeli podłączę wentylację kotłowni i kuchni??   :Roll:  Dym przecież będzie leciał do komina.

----------


## Adamkom

<<<A co mi grozi jeżeli podłączę wentylację kotłowni i kuchni??  Dym przecież będzie leciał do komina. >>>

Stworzysz zagrozenie życia własne i osób tam przebywajacych. Wybór nalezy do Ciebie , lecz to też nie jest zgodne z prawem.  :smile: .Kiedyś możesz za to zapłacić .Znasz przysłowie "Polak mądry szkodzie"

Tzw ZETka to wentylacja  wywiewna lecz przeważnie się nie  sprawdza i jest niebezpieczna  , dlatego jej nie zalecam.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie[/img][/list][/list][/code][/quote]

----------


## 400

> NIE
> Nigdy otwór w ścianie zewnętrznej nie będzie wentylacją grawitacyjną
> NIGDY i nie będzie pracował prawidłowo
> Poza tym, Ty tam będziesz mieszkać i jeżeli pójdziesz na łatwiznę to powodujesz zagrożenie życia i zdrowia dla siebie i mieszkańców.
> Twój wybór.
> Ja proponuję poszukać doświadczonego mistrza kominiarskiego i poprosić go o rozwiązanie problemu.
> Najlepiej jeśli będzie zrzeszony w Korporacji Kominiarzy Polskich, będziesz miała gwarancję fachowej porady.
> Pozdrawiam
> Szacunek dla siebie - szacunek dla innych


Otwór w scianie jest częścią wentylacji grawitacyjnej.Dwa otwory odpowiednio usytuowane wzgledem siebie stworzą nam już system wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Tym drugim otworem może być wyjście do komina.W przypadku kotłowni tak własnie ma być.

----------


## Karmanquk

Otwór w scianie jest częścią wentylacji grawitacyjnej.Dwa otwory odpowiednio usytuowane wzgledem siebie stworzą nam już system wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Tym drugim otworem może być wyjście do komina.W przypadku kotłowni tak własnie ma być

Tak
SYSTEM wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Dziura w ścianie zewnętrznej nigdy nie będzie tak pracowała (24 h na dobę) jak prawidłowo zaprojektowana i wykonana wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Nawet nie tyle nie będzie pracowała...Dziura w ścianie nigdy nie będzie wentylacją grawitacyjną!

Pozdrawiam
Szacunek dla innych = szacunek dla siebie

----------


## neuron

Czy ktos potrafi prawidlowo zaprojektowac instalacje grawitacyjna?
Czy ktos jeszcze to potrafi? - Jestem w potrzebie.

----------


## Bio

> Czy ktos potrafi prawidlowo zaprojektowac instalacje grawitacyjna?
> Czy ktos jeszcze to potrafi? - Jestem w potrzebie.


Kiedyś,czy w obecnym czasie wentylację grawitacyjną (projekt)mozna zaprojektować do etapu-chyba to powinno pracować prawidłowo.Zawsze wentylacja grawitacyjna była traktowana po macoszemu.Jeżeli był jakiś zapaleniec,to kończyło się to na jakiejś pracy magisterskiej lub wyżej.Nawet wentylacja mechaniczna powstaje b.czesto na zasadzie gdybań.Przykład.Wystarczy przemeblować mieszkanie i już nasze założenia częściowo są bezużyteczne.Wątpię czy znajdziesz kogoś kto to zaprojektuje i powie:to bedzie działać prawidłowo w 100%.

----------


## projektant



----------


## Nowaa

Mam pytanie.Jak zabezpieczyć wylot komina przed  kawkami ?Czy mozna położyc siatkę? Dziekuje za ewentualna odpowiedź.

----------


## kabak1

Tak jak piszesz siatką, mam tak u siebie i wszystko jest O.K.

----------


## Bio

Co może spowodować złą pracę komina:
1)Za mały przekrój poprzeczny otworu kominowego

2)Za mała wysokość

3)Komin nie wystaje ponad kalenicę dachu

4)Gzyms kończący komin-bardzo częsta przyczyna

5)Różnego rodzaju wstawki podnoszące wysokość komina, ale jednocześnie zmniejszajace jego przekrój w pobliżu wylotu

6)Wstawki w sąsiednich przewodach kominowych wystające ponad przewód kominowy kotła na paliwo stałe.Ma to często miejsce w przypadku korzystania z dwóch kotłów.Jeden na gaz,olej,drugi na paliwo stałe.

7)Nieszczelny przewód kominowy-pękniecie, połączenie wewnętrzne z innymi przewodami np.wentylacyjnymi,pęknięcie przegród kominowych wewnętrznych,których sami nie mozemy stwierdzić

 :cool: Nieszczelne drzwiczki wyczystne komina

9)Ciała obce w przewodzie kominowym, np.kawałek pęknietej cegły

10)Do przewodu kominowego oprócz kotła c.o. podłączone są inne urządzenia np.trzony kuchenne,kominki,wędzarnie itp.

11)Zanieczyszczony przewód kominowy sadzami

12)Wewnętrzne zmiany przekroju przewodu kominowego oraz uskoki(odsadzki)

13)Za głęboko wstawiony czopuch

14)Kocioł w miarę możliwości powinien być podłączony prostym czopuchem,bez załamań,kolan.Jeżeli nie ma takiej możliwości to łuki powinny być łagodne.

15)Za długi czopuch,nie ocieplony długi czopuch.

16)Za mały przekrój czopucha.

17) Siatki założone na wylocie przewodu kominowego

1 :cool: Betonowe czapki kończące wylot i powodujace boczny wylot spalin

19)Zimny komin-usytuowany np. na zewnątrz budynku i nie ocieplony.(komin musi byc ciepły!)

20)Odprowadzenie odpowietrzenia instalacji kanalizacyjnej do przewodu kominowego.

21)Brak dopływu świerzego powietrza do kotłowni

22)Zastosowanie mechanicznej wentylacji wyciągowej(wprost niedopuszczalne)-spaliny bedą wciągane do kotłowni.


To tyle co udało mi się osobiście stwierdzić.Może ktoś coś doda od siebie.

----------


## Adamkom

Co może spowodować złą pracę komina:

1 Mokry przewód kominowy ( smoła , skropliny wodne z mokrego opału)
2 komin w polu zadmuchiwania. (wiatry, pobliskie drzewo, sąsiedztwo budynku)
3 Nieszczelny piec lub kocioł
4 Uszkodzony lub zanieczyszczony piec lub kocioł
5 Nieszczelne połaczenie czopucha z kominem
6 Nieprawidłowa obsługa kotła , pieca
7 Stosowanie nieprawidłowego opału do palenia

----------


## Karmanquk

Witam
Krucafiks ale eksperci  :smile: )
Pozdrawiam !!  :wink: )
Podpisuję się pod tym rękami i nogami  :wink: )
Nowaa i kabak1 - siatka tak, pod jednym warunkiem. Jeżeli są to wyloty górne, to nie może leżeć na płask (najlepiej coś w kształcie kopuły).
Kawki mają to do siebie że nawet przez siatkę potrafią nawrzucać patyki  :wink: ) Poza tym, jeżeli to jest na przewodzie dymowym to bardzo szybko zaklei się sadzą (miałem takie przypadki)

----------


## kabak1

Mam pytanie związane z kominem zewnętrznym który zamierzam postawić przy swoim domu do pieca na drewno (fachowcy tak wspaniale wymurowli mój kanał dymowy że nie mogę tam włożyć żadnego wkładu. Powiedzcie mi czy mogę wymurować komin (EKO-ZAPEL) do rynny która biegnie w koło dachu, a później przedłużyć go rurą np. kwasówką(tak aby komin wystawał ponad szczyt dachu). Jeśli coś takiego jest możliwe to powiedzcie czy ta rura musi być dwuścienna ocieplana czy może być bez ocieplenia (byłoby jej ok. 1,5 metra). 

[img]





[/img]

----------


## Bio

Ja osobiscie radziłbym ją ocieplić.

----------


## Adamkom

Kabak witaj a co z :
1 Projekt budowy komina (projektant)
2 rewizją na załamaniach
3 dojscie do czyszczenia 
4 Odbiór komina
5 Opinia na podłaczenie
6 Jeśli taka nasada to napewno ocieplona.

Raz popełniłeś bład czy zamierzasz popełnic 2-gi ?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## magi

Mam w projekcie komin o przekroju 14x27. Ogrzewać będę kominkiem z DGP. Dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem. 
Czy zmieniać komin na 20x20?

----------


## Adamkom

1 Musisz znać zapotrzebowanie na ciepło (obliczyć potrzebną moc grzewczą = Moc kominka )
2 Wybrać kominek i sprawdzić jakie ma wyjście (przekrój) do komina.
3 Wybudować komin o tym lub większym przekroju (bez przesady oczywiście), najlepiej w kwadracie lub okrągły (najlepszy )
4 Zakupić suchy opał (drewno) na opalanie by po kilku sezonach plamy nie wyszły na kominie.
Proponuje zastanowić się nad komin odpornym na szkodliwe działanie mokrych spalin. (polecam komin systemowy), naprawdę się opłaca.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## joanka77

No to ja też zapytam o komin  :smile: 

Jeszcze nie wiem jaki będziemy mieć kominek a musimy juz wybudować komin. Kominek bedzie prawdopodobnie 14 KW. Planujemy dać kształtki Bolesławiec. Jaki przekrój mamy kupić ? Do wyboru są średnice wewnętrzne 140 X 140 lub 180 x 180 lub 200 x 200. Jakie kształtki będą lepsze kwadratowe czy okrągłe ? i z jakim wejsciem rury od kominka okrągły czy kwadrat ?

----------


## Bio

Moja rada może być taka. Masz już sprecyzowane plany. Wiesz jaki kominek chcesz mieć. Idź do sklepu, jeżeli nie masz jeszcze zakupionego kominka i przeglądnij dokumentację.Jeżeli masz na oku kilka typów kominków,a jeszcze nie jesteś zdecydowana,  któryś z kominków  może potrzebuje komina o większych parametrach niż pozostałe.Taki własnie powinnaś wg mnie postawić komin.

----------


## joanka77

Ok czyli zacząć od sklepu z kominkami

Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Bio

Trudno jest rozwiązywać problem od końca   :Roll:

----------


## kabak1

proponowałbym dać większy przekrój np. 20x20 zawsze możesz dać kryzę (jeśli do kominka potrzebny będzie mniejszy przekrój temat załatwi kryza a jeśli potrzebny będzie większy trzeba zmieniać komin)

----------


## Karmanquk

Witam
Kabak, o co Ci chodzi z tą kryzą? Odnośnie wysokości ocieplenia, moim zdaniem, jeżeli już murujesz do rynny to nie lepiej wyprowadzić go powyżej? Jeżeli chodzi o wysokość wyprowadzenia (rura czy cegła czy kształtka) to odsyłam do PN-89 B-10425 (co prawda przewody murowane z cegły ale wysokości najbezpieczniejsze) i do Dz.U.Nr 75
joanka77 - jeśli chodzi o kwestię, który pzekrój jest lepszy (oczywiście okrągły hehe  :wink:  to odsyłam na początek tego wątka. Tam się wszyscy dość nakłócili i argumenty poszły w ruch.
i pamiętaj o drzwiczkach do wybierania sadzy (panowie w sklepach z kominkami mogą twierdzić, że nieważny jest przekrój i po co drzwiczki - znam takich  :wink:

----------


## kabak1

Kryza to poprostu zwężka na przewodzie np. dymowym
Karmanquk napisał:



> Odnośnie wysokości ocieplenia, moim zdaniem, jeżeli już murujesz do rynny to nie lepiej wyprowadzić go powyżej?


W pełni się z tobą zgadzam że lepiej tylko jak to zrobić. Komin murowany będzie kotwiony do ściany budynku ( czyli pustaczki muszą być murowane przy samej ścianie) a pod samym dachem jest gzyms i wystaje rynna poza ścianę, żeby komin przeszedł obok rynny i gzymsu musiałbym go odsunąć od ściany jakieś 15 cm czyli między ścianą a kominem musiałbym dawać jakieś wypełnienie np. cegły a to już koszt i dużo więcej zabawy. Tak elementy kominowe murujesz jeden na drugi co drugi się kotwi do muru w środek wkład i ocieplenie i wszystko ładnie leci do gzymsu i rynny przy dachu. I tak sobie myślę że do tego komin który wymuruję dołożę jakieś 1,5 metra rury od rynny i gzymsu w górę (najbardziej by mi pasowało żeby można było dołożyć kawałek zwykłej kwasówki bez ocieplenia ale jeśli będzie trzeba będę musiał dołożyć 1,5 metra komina dwuściennego z ociepleniem ale to sporo kasy jakieś 500zł)
I to właśnie dlatego tak sobie kombinuję.
Jest tu sporo fachowców od kominiarstwa może podpowiecie mi jakieś inne rozwiazanie.

----------


## joanka77

> Witam
> joanka77 - jeśli chodzi o kwestię, który pzekrój jest lepszy (oczywiście okrągły hehe  to odsyłam na początek tego wątka. Tam się wszyscy dość nakłócili i argumenty poszły w ruch.
> i pamiętaj o drzwiczkach do wybierania sadzy (panowie w sklepach z kominkami mogą twierdzić, że nieważny jest przekrój i po co drzwiczki - znam takich


Powiem Ci Tomku że w tym wątku zgubiłam sie już dawno i nie potrafię z niego wyciągnąc żadnych logicznych wniosków dla naszego domu   :Confused: 
O drzwiczkach pamietam  :smile:

----------


## Adamkom

Kabak jak nie chcesz wydać tyle kasy, to przygotuj się na niespodzianki związane z dymieniem kotła, ciągłymi problemami , aż w końcu dojdziesz do wniosku , że trzeba będzie postawić nowy komin. Za błędy Ty będziesz płacił (polak mądry po szkodzie), a częsta wizyta w kotłowni i ten brud i dym jakżesz to jest przyjemne , lecz to nie są pieniądze. 

Proponuję:

1 Zrobić projekt komina (wymagane jako konstrukcja budowlana)
2 Dokonać odbioru komina (odpowiednie służby do tego uprawnione)
3 Zaopiniować nowe podłączenie (wymagane) oraz pomieszczenie kotła.

Skończą się problemy raz na zawsze , a nie ciągły strach co będzie jak przyjdzie nadzór budowlany , straż pożarna , lub kominiarz.

Z poszanowaniem i pozdrowieniem Adam

----------


## Karmanquk

Witam
Podpisuję się pod Adamem i dodam tylko tyle, że może nie strach przed nadzorem czy strażą, ale czy będziesz pewny swojego i swojej rodziny bezpieczeństwa? Jeżeli to zrobisz na wiariackich papierach to gdy stanie się cokolwiek tylko do siebie będziesz mógł mieć pretensje. Proponuję jednak dać więcej zrobić projekt, wykonać zgodnie z przepisami, odebrać i spać spokojnie.

----------


## magi

> 1 Musisz znać zapotrzebowanie na ciepło (obliczyć potrzebną moc grzewczą = Moc kominka )
> 2 Wybrać kominek i sprawdzić jakie ma wyjście (przekrój) do komina.
> 3 Wybudować komin o tym lub większym przekroju (bez przesady oczywiście), najlepiej w kwadracie lub okrągły (najlepszy )
> 4 Zakupić suchy opał (drewno) na opalanie by po kilku sezonach plamy nie wyszły na kominie.
> Proponuje zastanowić się nad komin odpornym na szkodliwe działanie mokrych spalin. (polecam komin systemowy), naprawdę się opłaca.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Zamówiłam Tarnawę 16kW Mój dom 107 m2. Rozmawiałm z murarzem i ma zrobić komin 20x20. Dobrze zrobiłam?

----------


## Adamkom

O ile pamietam to Tarnawa ma chyba (moge sie mylić , zależne od modelu) wylot spalin fi 160 mm .magi bardzo dobrze że bedzie w przewód kominowy w kwadracie i o tym przekroju. Nie zapomnij tez o przewodzie wentylacyjnym w pomieszczeniu kominka, tam wystarczy 14/14 i o nawiewie. I pamietaj by drewno było bardzo suche 2-4 lat sezonowane, inaczej twój komin moze moknac i bedziesz miec problem najpierw z plamami w górnej cześci komina. Nie ma obowiązku montażu wkładów do komina. Ja preferuję komin systemowy dlatego że jest odporny na działanie mokrych spalin, łatwiej zadbać o czystość ww przewodu, lepszy ciąg w kominku , czyli lepsze wykorzystanie ciepła (oszczedności opału),mniejsze gabaryty tego komina. Szybkosć montażu ( w ciągu jednego dnia mozna podobno do 8 metrów wybudować) a co za tym idzie mniej zapłacisz robotnikom na budowie.Przelicz sobie koszta wraz z robocizną i porównaj je.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## magi

dzięki za odpowiedź, trochę się uspokoiłam
tylko gdzie ja znajdę takie suche drewno  :Confused:

----------


## Bio

Suchego drewna raczej nie znajdziesz.Musisz kupić takie jakie jest dostepne i wysuszyć je u siebie.

----------


## magi

wiem wiem jakoś nie mam nadwyżek finansowych żeby kupować drewno na 4 lata do przodu  :Wink2:

----------


## Bio

Wystarczy na dwa   :smile:  Paląc mokrym to nie dość,że zniszczysz przedwcześnie urządzenie,ale spalisz go dwa razy tyle.

----------


## magi

wszystko jasne
tak będę starała się zrobić

----------


## Bio

Mała 28 ! W tym temacie znajdziesz najprawdopodobniej odpowiedź,dlaczego Twój komin źle pracuje.

----------


## mała28

Dzięki. Jutro zabiramy sie do pracy, mam nadzieje że wszytko będzie w porządku

Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Adamkom

Mała suchy opał to podstawa do ciepełka i przyjemnosci z posiadania kominka.

----------


## 400

Mała. Mam wrażenie, że nie lubisz czytać. Ile razy można pisać o tym i tym samym.Jeżeli  żadna z uwag  tutaj zawartych nie pasuje do Twojego komina, to masz niedrożny odcinek komina od czopucha do miejsca gdzie stała ta Twoja angielka. Jeżeli i to nie jest przyczyną,to wołaj mistrza kominiarskiego. W chwili obecnej sprawa Twoja przypomina konkurs wiedzy kominiarskiej na odległość.

----------


## Bio

Poczytałem sobie poprzednie posty Małej 28. Angielka to nie kocioł c.o. Szukamy przyczyny jak igły w stogu siana, a tutaj jest  wyjątkowo mały przekrój komina. Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam to Mała napisałaś,że komin ma 20x14 cm.A więc ma 280 cm 2,a nie 400-minimalny wymiar dla kotła c.o. Podejrzewam, że ma nie 20 x 14,a 14x14 cm.Tak 25 lat temu zazwyczaj budowano. Czy mylę się Mała 28 ?

----------


## Bio

Pytanie do Małej 28. A czy ten kocioł to ma jakiś atest ?

----------


## mała28

To wyjasnijmy kilka spraw. Komin na pewno ma przekrój 20*14. Wcale nie twierdzę że angielka to kocioł. Tylko powiedziałam, że do tej pory ona była w kuchni na parterze podłączona do tego komina. Teraz jest zamontowany kocioł (który ma atest) w piwnicy. Myśleliśmy, że powodem dymienia jest zapchany komin, zła pogoda lub brak ciągu w kominie, ponieważ nigdy jeszcze nie był on używany od samej piwnicy oraz przez ostatnie trzy tygodnie w ogóle nie było palone, ponieważ był remont.

----------


## Bio

Kiedyś widziałem taki przypadek. Komin budowany był cegła na cegłę.Czyli miał otwór 27x27 cm.Wysokość ponad 10m. Kocioł z górnym spalaniem-Zębiec.Moc coś około 30 kW. Kotły te wymagają wyjątkowo małego ciągu kominowego. Wykonawca dwa dni walczył z ciągiem. Inwestycja była państwowa.Nie mógł sprzedać roboty przez ten ciąg. Dopiero kominiarz stwierdził,że komin ma przewężenie. I to jakie. Nie uwierzyłbym gdybym tego nie widział.W środkowej części komin miał wymiar 6x6 cm !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dlatego sądzę,że po tych wszelkich Twoich niepowodzeniach z kominem jedynym ratunkiem jest kumaty kominiarz.

----------


## mała28

Hmmm Dzięki za wszystkie rady. Wszystko sie wyjaśniło. Bio miąłeś racje wystarczyła gazeta i komin złapał ciag teraz jest wszystko w porządku. Kocioł działa bez zarzutu. Dzieki za radę.

Tylk czy moge prosic o wyjasnienie tej rożnicy ciśnień między tym w kominie a na zewnątrz, jaki to ma związek i mechanizm działania?

----------


## Bio

Ciąg kominowy powstaje wskutek różnicy gęstości powietrza zewnętrznego i spalin.Można  go sobie wyliczyć znając wysokość komina h oraz ciężar właściwy powietrza i spalin czyli Yp i Ysp. Równanie na siłę ciągu jest takie:H=h(Yp-Ysp). Mała 28.Traktuj to tylko jako ciekawostkę   :smile:  
Do orientacji wstepnej mozna przyjąć wielkość wytwarzanego ciagu wg takiego wzoru:
H=0,4xh        temperatura spalin 175-200 stC

H=0,5xh        -    "      -      "   -   250 stC

H=0,55xh      -    "      -      "   -   275-300 stC

H-ciąg komina w mm sł.H2O (mm słupa wody) 1 mm sł H2O = 10 Pa
h-wysokość komina w metrach
 Masz Mała 28 w DTR kotła podaną wartość ciągu kominowego dla  swojego kotła. Znasz wysokość komina.Przyjmij srednia temperaturę spalin np.250 stC.i oblicz ciąg.Porównaj z DTR i bedziesz wiedziała czy komin ma prawidłowy ciąg.Wartość Twojego komina może być większa(wartość ciągu).Kiepsko jest jak jest mniejsza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mała28

Dzieki bio  :big grin:  . To może jako ciekawostkę wytłumaczysz jakie znaczenie dla ciągu komina ma pogoda?? Ja rozumiem że im na podwórku jest zimniej tym jest lepszy ciąg (większa różnica temperatur spalin i powietrza zewnetrznego), ale w innym temacie zostalo poruszone ciśnienie atmosferyczne które tez podobno odziaływuje na ciąg komina. Z opowiadań starych ludzi    :Wink2:   wynika że przy deszczowej pogodzie komin słabo ciągnie jakie są tego przyczyny i zjawiska???

----------


## Karmanquk

Przy deszczowej pogodzie i np w południe  :wink: 
Próbując rozpalić piec (kuchnię węglową, piec kaflowy) w samo południe np w czerwcu w upalny dzień - nie ma praktycznie szans, ale w ten sam dzień (nawet w deszczu) tylko z samego rana - przez cały dzień będzie się dobrze palić. Z autopsji wiem że tak jest i to nie tylko w starych kamienicach na mieście ale również w prywatnych domach. Dużo ma też do powiedzenia ukształtowanie terenu i sąsiedztwo w jakim stoi dom  :wink: 
Widzę że problem się już rozwiązał wiec życzę udanego eksploatowania i ciepełka jak najdłużej. Tylko nie zapomnij o wizytach kominiarza, dzięki któremu będziesz mogła spać spokojnie (taka dygresyjka  :wink:  - conajmniej raz w roku, conajmniej)

----------


## Bio

Na to pytanie powinien odpowiedzieć meteorolog. Nie sądzę, żeby cisnienie jako takie miało tutaj decydujace znaczenie. Bardzo często z niskim ciśnieniem jest psia bezwietrzna pogoda. Jest wilgotno, pada deszcz,brak wiatru. Wilgotne powietrze wypełnia wszystko.Komin,kocioł,pomieszczenie kotłowni. Trudno jest w takich warunach rozpalic kocioł.Komin nie dość,że zapowietrzony,to jeszcze zawilgocony. Do prawidłowej pracy komina potrzebne są spaliny o odpowiedniej temperaturze,a w takich warunkach bardzo trudno to uzyskać. Nie dość,że komin nie ciągnie,to jeszcze spaliny są mocno w nim schładzane (ta wilgoć o której piszę wyżej).Do kotła też wchodzi powietrze wilgotne.Wiatru też zazwyczaj w taki dzień nie ma. Jednym słowem wszystko "kisi się ". Jeżeli jednak w jakiś sposób komin wysuszymy,podgrzejemy,to wtedy proces spalania przebiega już bez zakłóceń. Do tego m.innymi służą właśnie drzwiczki wycierowe. Do pobudzania ciągu kominowego w takich niekorzystnych warunkach. Nie wolno do tego celu uzywać cieczy łatwopalnych typu benzyna,rozcienczalniki itp. Najlepszy jest wiecheć słomy.

----------


## 400

Niestety-sprawy kominowe wypływają jak olej.Dlatego  warto chyba odświeżyć temat, zamiast wciąż pisać o tym samym.

----------


## Bio

*Singer*

Tematy dla Ciebie   :smile:

----------


## kalapan

temat kominowy nieco przycichł , a szkoda... Jestem tutaj od niedawna - przymierzam się do kupienia domu do remontu - chciałbym w nim miec ogrzewanie kominkowe i alternatywnie w razie złego gazowe. 
A komin ma przewód 14x14 cm.... I co z tym fantem zrobić ???
Rozebrać i stawiać nowy ? A jeżeli tak, to jaki i jak ? A może go powiększyć ? I tez nie wiem jak ...
Pomóżcie rodacy !!!!!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## drew_do

ponieważ mam podobny dylemat  to  ci  podpowiem 
- dużo roboty  - ale trochę taniej  to rozebeać  stary  i postawić  nowy  sytemowy Schedla

- drożej ale szybciej , zrobić dziurę w  stropie  i  postawić  lekki dwuścienny  komin sytemowy  ze  stali  żaroodpornej  1mm grubości  cena  za 8 m  ok  6000  tys zł  

i to by było na tyle 

A jeszcze  jedno rozwiązanie , podłączyć  kominek  bezpośrednio  do  rur  ze stali  żaroodpornej , rury  te  wenątrz  domu zaizolować  niepalnym  materiałem  ( uwaga wełna mineralna się nie nadaje)  i zabudować płytami  gips-kart  ognioochrooonymi , dopiero  na poddaszu przejści na komin systemowy , czyli z  płaszem  izolacji  z włókiem ceramicznych  i  zewnątrznym płaszczem z rury stalowej - będzie trochę taniej
pozdro

----------


## kalapan

Dzięki za podpowiedź , ale  komin ( ten który tam jest ) stoi obudowany ścianami nośnymi - a raczej jest na ich styku . Murowany - może tak być , ale systemowy już raczej nie - musi mieć dylatacje . Wychodzi mi na to , że w tym wypadku Schiedel odpada - nie wyprowadze go poza ściany - bo wylezie mi na środek pokoju . Myślałem o rozwaleniu starego i wymurowaniu na nowo z rura metalową w środku ( i ile taki wkład jest sensowny ? ) - cena co prawda podobna w efekcie do schiedla - ale za to nie wylezie na pokój aż tyle . A ściany nośne będą z nim związane ( tak jak były z tym starym . Owszem podpowiedziano mi, że taka średnica komina (14x14 cm) mogłaby od bidy do wkładu 14 KW wystarczyć , ale ... czy aby na pewno ? No i ten komin który ma juz ze 65 lat .... 
Takie "sztuki" - żeby zapłacić za komin 6000 - to zbędna i nierealna "ekwilibrystyka" - w grę to nie wchodzi . Ma być tanio i dobrze . 
Zwykła cegła to koszt ok. 500 zł , i ... nie wiem co dalej - a może nie ma potrzeby stosowania żadnych wkładów w tym wypadku ? Komin do pieca gazowego mam taki sam - ale to ponoć wystarczy - chociaż nie wiem , czy tez nie powinienem go jakoś "wyremontować" ...
Czekam - może ktoś się jeszcze z jakąś porada zjawi ? 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## tomek_2

Wyczytalem, ze pomieszczenie z kotłem gazowym atmosferycznym (a taki bede mial) powinno mieć oddzielny przewód wentylacyjny z otworem wywiewnym, umieszczonym pod sufitem o powierzchni przekroju nie mniejszej niż 200 cm2. U mnie jest to rura kanalizacyjna fi 110, takze tylko ok. 80 cm2. Czy jest szansa, ze to przejdze potem po ew. odbiorze? Po drugie wyczytalem, ze dolna krawędź tego otworu powinna być umieszczona nie wyżej niż 30 cm ponad poziomem podłogi. Hmm. U mnie rura wchodzi w mur od zewn ok. 10 cm pod poziomem wylewki posadzkowej, potem schodzi w dol ok. 60 cm, potem biegnie dolem od punktu wejscia w mur do kotla (z jednym zalamaniem 90 st) i potem pod kotlem (a wlasciwie troche z boku) wychodzi do gory prawie pod sam kociol (od posadzki do dolu kotla wiszacego jest ok. 140 cm). Pomijajac estetyke czy moze tak byc?

Kiedys juz dyskutowalismy troche o tym, ale - wstyd przyznac - nie moglem znalezc tamtego watku, a temat znowu powrocil (instalacja kotla next week).

----------


## _mcb

Mam węglowy piec c.o. Kielara 23kW i komin ceglany 14x25cm 9,5m. W trakcie sezonu grzewczego piec pracuje "na okrągło", wygaszany jest tylko raz w tygodniu, na 2-3 godziny, by go wyczyścić.
Calosc sprawowala sie dobrze do momentu ocieplenia domu - spowodowalo to, poprzez obnizenie temperatury na kotle(?), powstanie niespalanej smoły i w efekcie znane na forum wykwity na scianie (w miejscu przechodzenia komina przez połać dachową).Kominiarz zasugerował mi, by wstawić w komin rurę nierdzewkę 1mm sprasowaną w prostokąt odpowiadający wewnętrznym wymiarom komina.  Proszę o opinie na temat tego pomysłu, jego wad i zalet. Jak długo taka rura wytrzyma (kwasy)? Jaki może być efekt zapalenia się w niej sadzy?
Może byłyby lepsze rozwiązania bez zbytniej dewastacji domku?

----------


## Wakmen

Przeleciałem szczegółowo dwie strony tego wątku i mam pytanie a w sumie to problem z nadmiaru przeczytanej literatury:
Założyłe wątek  Jaka zaprawa do kominu dymowego?  gdyż w jednej z gazet przeczytałem, że cement zawarty w zaprawie w kominie dymowym pod wpływem wysokiem temperatury zaczyna się kruszyć. Ile jest w tym prawdy nie wiem. Nadmieniam, że wymiary wewnętrzne komina będę miał 27 x27 cm i dodatkowo wpakuję wkład stalowy żaroodporny o średnicy 20 cm (wiem, że jest wielu przeciwników tego ale ...). Zastanawiam się co Wy, którzy wybudowaliście kominy (dymowe, narażone na wysokie temperatury) jaki rodzaj zaprawy zastosowalliście?

Jeden polecił mi zaprawę cem. - wap. ale napisał:



> ... Nie dodawaj do zaprawy wapna....


Domyślam się: wykwity wapienne. Ale czy po zatylkowaniu one też będą wychodzić?
Więc jeżeli zastosuję samą zaprawę cem. to :



> ... Posłużę się tutaj cytatem z podręcznika: "Spoiny wewnętrzne muszą być gładkie.Na zewnątrz komin należy otynkować.Wyprawianie czymkolwiek ścian wewnetrznych jest zabronione,gdyż wyprawa wewnętrzna po pewnym czasie odpada,niszczona przez agresywne gazy spalinowe oraz kulę i miotłę kominiarską.Naprawianie takiej zniszczonej wyprawy jest oczywiscie niewykonalne".


kominiarz może jesszcze bardzie przyspieszyć rozpad zaprawy. U mnie to nie będzie możliwe bo będę miał wkład żaroodporny ale chcę wiedzieć.
W innym miejscy napisaliście:



> ... Odnośnie rapowania przewodów kominowych od wewnątrz to jest to już zabronione. Z prostej przyczyny. Przy przewodzie dymowym temperatura spalin, sadza i inne czynniki powodują odpadanie miejscowe tynku w środku przewodu co prowadzi do zmniejszenia jego przekroju lub zagruzowania, co w rezultacie daje brak możliwości palenia...


więc jednak coś jest niszczone ale jaki składnik tego tynku? Cement? Wapno (niemożliwe)? A może piasek (wogóle nie możliwe)?
Jak to jest ?

U mnie ściany rosną a komin czeka na odpowiedź. Może jestem tylko przewrażliwiony?

Będę czytał dalej ten wątek, może jeszcze czegoś się dowiem.

----------


## Bio

Chyba jesteś jednak przewrażliwiony. Nie ma materiałów niezniszczalnych.
Jeżeli chcesz mieć komin wykonany powyżej standartowego, to pierwsze metry komina (2-3 metry) wykonaj z cegły szamotowej na zaprawie z betonu żaroodpornego.

----------


## Joasia

Błagam, poradźcie, bo jutro muszę podjąć ostateczną decyzję: mam komin do otynkowania (nad dachem) - teraz jest "zarapowany" cementem; jaki tynk kupić????????

Joasia

----------


## Bio

Jakiś do używania na zewnątrz. Zewnętrzny tynk nie nie ma kontaktu z gorącymi spalinami.

----------


## Cezarr

Qrcze przejżałem cały kominowy wątek i zaczynam sie nieco martwić swoim kominem do kominka.W środku jest wkład ceramiczny, ale o przekroju 18x18, komin ma ok 7-8m. z postów wynika ,że przekrój jest zbyt mały. Czy z kominem będzie dobrze współpracował tylko wkład kominkowy o mniejszej mocy?

----------


## Piotr_PA

> Qrcze przejżałem cały kominowy wątek i zaczynam sie nieco martwić swoim kominem do kominka.W środku jest wkład ceramiczny, ale o przekroju 18x18, komin ma ok 7-8m. z postów wynika ,że przekrój jest zbyt mały. Czy z kominem będzie dobrze współpracował tylko wkład kominkowy o mniejszej mocy?


Nie martw się ja mam podobny dokładnie taki sam przekrój komina i jest OK, nadmienie jeszcze że od miejsca wpustu komina do wylotu jest około 5 m.

----------


## Cezarr

Poitr PA
Ok, jakiej mocy masz wkład i jak się sprawuje (jesli juz paliłeś)?

----------


## Piotr_PA

Mam Dovre 2100 RE 11 kW Nominalna przepalam od czasu do czasu gdyż jeszcze wykańczam. Ale ogólnie jestem z niego zadowolony jednak troszkę narzekam na brudzącą się dość szybko szybę.

----------


## Żurawiniec

No to fachowcy i dobrzy ludzie

Jeszcze raz proszę o podsumowanie.  Na temat powierzchni przekroju komina po waszej dyskusji wiem już dużo. Przynajmniej w porównaniu z tym co wiedziałem przedtem.
A jak jest z wkładami kwasoodpornymi czy innymi zabezpieczeniami temu służącymi? Rozumiem, że do kotła gazowego tak, a do kominka z płaszczem wodnym też?
Będę wdzięczny za uświadomienie mnie.

----------


## Bio

Z wkładkami kominowymi to jest tak. Jeżeli temeratura spalin jest nie wyższa niż 160 st.C od temperatury otoczenia, to  natąpi wykroplenie wilgoci zwartej w spalinach. Wkładka potrzebna. Przykład. Temperatura otoczenia jest 10 st.C. Temperatura spalin ma mieć nie mniej niż 10+160=170st.C.
Producent urządzenia ma nam podać temperaturę spalin. Zazwyczaj jest ona powyżej 200st.C, a więc w takim przypadku wkładka zbędna. Jednak. Te 200st.C uzyskamy przy mocy nominalnej i odpowiednim paliwie. Jeżeli zastosujemy mokry opał, to nie uzyskamy tej temperatury. Mogą wystąpić wykwity na kominie. Nie uzyskamy tej temperatury też w przypadku złego komina, tj. o za małym lub zbyt duzym przekroju, za niskim, popękanym itp. Wtedy stosujemy wkładkę. Zabezpieczy ona nam komin, ale niestety kotła już nie.

----------


## Wakmen

Ten wątek jest lekko zakręcony ale cóż - ciężki temat. 
Wszyscy jesteście podzieleni na dwa obozy:
1. Montować wkład do komina z cegły
2. Nie montować wkłdu do komina z cegły.

Jeżeli zamontuje się w kominie wkład żaroodporny to podłączenie kominka nie będzie stwarzało żadnych problemóhttp://ale jak nie będzie takiego wk...zania kominkó ale wszystkie instrukcje były tylko do kominów z wkładem. 
Czekam z niecierpliwością na odpowiedzi no bo nie powiecie mi, że poprostu wkłada się rurę od komina w taką dziurę, zamurowuje i ... po problemie. Nie wierzę.

----------


## Bio

Zazwyczaj nie rozbiera się komina aby włożyć wkład. Producenci wiedzą, że większość kominów nie trzyma parametrów i wolą zabezpieczyć się przed np. wykwitami. Jeżeli mamy pewność, że komin jest wykonany prawidłowo, tzn. określony przekrój, wysokość, materiał z jakiego jest wykonany, rzetelność tego wykonania, to po co dodatkowe koszty? Aha. Ważne jest też to, czy komin jest usytuowany wewnątrz budynku i czy przechodzi przez pomieszczenia ogrzewane.
Są jednak konstrukcje kotłów i kominków, które nie zapewniają temperatury spalin takiej jak pisałem wyżej. Wtedy niestety wkładka jest potrzebna. Do producenta takiego urządzenia wtedy należy informacja jak należy to wykonać. Zdawkowa informacja, że należy zastosować wkład kominowy to uważam jest przymało.
I jeszcze coś na co należy zwrócić uwagę.
Niektórzy producenci podają jakieś wymiary przewodu kominowego. Jest to najmniejszy przekrój rzeczywisty na jakim dane urządzenie będzie prawidłowo pracować.. Mamy np. przkrój podany 15x 20 cm i pretensje do producenta, że nie chce się nam dobrze palić. Powód zazwyczaj jest taki, że przekrój rzeczywisty jest po wizycie kominiarza. Potem zmniejsza się, gdyż osadza się sadza. Dlatego dobrze jest wymurować komin trochę większy, lub wstawić wkładkę ciut większą, aby mieć pewność, że dysponujemy zawsze przynajmniej tym podanym przekrojem. Z tym powiększaniem przekroju też nie należy przesadzać.

----------


## thalex

*Wakmen* lepiej zamurować niż rozkuwać.   :big grin:  
Gdybym drugi raz robił komin do kominka to chyba byłby na całą cegłę czyli 24x24 i w tedy co by mi przyszło do głowy do bym do niego włożył a tak mam 24x12 i nic wewnątrz
 a z majstrami widywałem się przed wieczorem a i nawet raz rozebrałem im kilkanaście cegieł z komina -   :Evil:  

*Bio* co sądzisz? gdyby aktualnie, "niezdecydowany" inwestor zrobił komin 24x24 zakładając, że później taki komin byłby ewentualnie doposażony w odpowiedni wkład?

----------


## Bio

W praktyce taka sytuacja ( komin 24x24 ) byłaby super. Możemy wtedy wyżywać się do woli  :smile: . Praktyka jednak jest taka, że mamy kominy (bardzo często) przymałe i jeszcze w te przymałe ładujemy wkładkę robiąc jeszcze mniejszy przekrój. Czasami to pomaga, bo komin jest np. popękany w środku, a rozbiórka z różnych względów nie wchodzi w grę.

----------


## Wakmen

No dobra ale ja jestem na etapie budowania komina i mam już wymurowane 1,2 m komina na całą cegłe (wewnątrz 27x27), przygotawana dziura pod wyczystkę i ... zatrzymałem się bo sam nie wiem co robić dalej. 
Komin będzie do kominka z płaszczem wodnym i nie wiem czy murować dalej ale bez montowania wkładu (gwarantuję szczelność i jakość wykonania na 100%) czy zamontować wkłd ale chyba teraz musiałbym włożyć wkład do trójnika włącznie. 
Z jednej strony jestem za tym aby włożyć wkłąd żaroodporny o średnicy 20cm a z drugiej po co rozbijać się na dodatkowe koszty ale pozostaje dylemat sposób podłączenia kominka do komina bez wkładu.
Ze ścianami pojechałem już wyżej a komin stoi i czeka na konkretną odpowiedz.

----------


## thalex

*Bio* pewnie odpowie zaraz   :big grin:   :Wink2:  

Ja bym włożył jakąś metalową rurę jako przewód dymowy a przestrzenią pomiędzy rurą a cegłami czerpał powietrze potrzebne do spalania drewna (super-turbo) w kominku 

Pewnie tak nie można (od młodości mam ciągotki do pirotechniki  :big grin:  )

*Bio* co byś radził *Wakmenowi?*

----------


## Wakmen

> Ja bym włożył jakąś metalową rurę jako przewód dymowy a przestrzenią pomiędzy rurą a cegłami czerpał powietrze potrzebne do spalania drewna (super-turbo) w kominku


Przy zamontowanym wkłądzie z rury żaroodpornej to nie mam żadnych problemów ale koszt wykonania takiego wkładu jest ponad 1k więc jak czytam, że jest niepotrzebny to poco wyrzucać pieniądze.

Ale jak podłączyć kominek z kominem bez wkłdu?

Nadmieniam, tak jako ciekawostka, że w miejscu gdzie będzie stał kominek to pod podkładem betonowym mam poprowadzoną rurę z zewnątrz do dostarczania powietrza do spalania.

----------


## Bio

Pewnie, że szybko odpowie, bo miał jechać w plener, a tutaj taka paskudna pogoda  :sad: 
Ten Twój wynalazek, to rekuperator. Nie opatentujesz tego  :smile: 
A dla Wakmena bym radził, żeby ciągnął ten komin do góry. W taką "paszczę" zawsze można coś wstawić w każdej chwili. A podłączenie do komina bez wkładki? Najzwyklejszym czopuchem stalowym, z tym, że trzeba miejsce wejścia do tego komina uszczelnić czymś żaroodpornym i elastycznym, gdyż czopuch "pracuje". Ostatnio widziałem czopuchy typu spiro. Takie można łączyć na sztywno.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... A podłączenie do komina bez wkładki? Najzwyklejszym czopuchem stalowym, z tym, że trzeba miejsce wejścia do tego komina uszczelnić czymś żaroodpornym i elastycznym, gdyż czopuch "pracuje". Ostatnio widziałem czopuchy typu spiro. Takie można łączyć na sztywno.


No tak ale czym uszczelnić? Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że będzie to aż tak szczelne. Rura pracuje inaczej jak komin z cegły.

----------


## Bio

Sznurem żaroodpornym takim stosowanym do drzwiczek kotłowych. Kiedyś robiło sie to azbestem.
Możesz w ten komin wmurować jakąś kształtkę, np. okrągłą lub innego kształtu ( w zależności od czopucha), trochę większą od średnicy czopucha. Wkładasz w to czopuch i uszczelniasz. Teraz są nawet silikony żaroodporne, do kominków właśnie. 
Taka kształtka może być np. z kołnierzem. Odpada maskowanie ubytków tynku. Jest tych sposobów wiele.

----------


## Wakmen

No *Bio* ten wątek jest chyba Twój. 
Dzięki. Teraz pozostaje mi przemyśleć i przespać sprawę "z wkładem czy bez".

----------


## Bio

Ja bym spróbował najpierw bez wkładu, ze zwróceniem uwagi na "suchość" komina od środka po kilku dniach eksploatacji. Jest suchutko? Zapominam o wkładce.

----------


## thalex

> No *Bio* ten wątek jest chyba Twój. 
> Dzięki. Teraz pozostaje mi przemyśleć i przespać sprawę "z wkładem czy bez".


A jak rozpalisz już w kominku to zaproś *Bio* na lampkę wina lub coś mocniejszego  :big grin:  

(ja też bym nie odmówił ale trochę daleko) 

*Bio* w jakich stronach mieszkasz?

----------


## Bio

Z forum zrobiliśmy czata  :smile: 
Mieszkam na biegunie zimna. Suwalszczyzna.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... A jak rozpalisz już w kominku to zaproś *Bio* na lampkę wina lub coś mocniejszego  
> 
> (ja też bym nie odmówił ale trochę daleko) ...


Aj będę miał troszeczkę tego winka. Specjalnie na działece zakładamy sad aby czymś "ciepłym" ugościć wszystkich przybyszów i przed kominkiem rozkoszować się strzelającymi płomieniami.

----------


## Żurawiniec

Konkretne pytanie techniczne. Błędy w rozumowaniu proszę korygować od razu. Nie pogniewam się.  :smile:  Zaczynam: 
Wlot do komina od kominka z płaszczem znajduje się na pewnej wysokości. Wyczytałem, że prawidłowy komin powinien sięgać od poziomu podłogi gdzie znajduje się kominek. A może być głębiej?
Przyjmijmy, że jest wkład kominowy stalowy z trójnikiem. Część poziomo wychodząca z trójnika połączona jest z wylotem kominka. Część pionowa w dół od trójnika sięga niżej niż wlot wkładu kominkowego. Jak to zakończyć od dołu?. Czy tam montuje się odprowadzenie skroplin i dojście do wnętrza komina (zapomniałem nazwy tego dostępu). Czy nie można wyjścia z  kominka umieścić pod kątem np. 80 stopni i w ten sposób uniemożliwić spływanie skroplin do kotła?. Jak zabezpieczyć kocioł przed skroplinami?
A jak powinna wyglądać najniższa część komina gdy nie zastosujemy stalowego wsadu?

----------


## Bio

> Konkretne pytanie techniczne. Błędy w rozumowaniu proszę korygować od razu. Nie pogniewam się.  Zaczynam: 
> Wlot do komina od kominka z płaszczem znajduje się na pewnej wysokości. Wyczytałem, że prawidłowy komin powinien sięgać od poziomu podłogi gdzie znajduje się kominek. A może być głębiej?
> Przyjmijmy, że jest wkład kominowy stalowy z trójnikiem. Część poziomo wychodząca z trójnika połączona jest z wylotem kominka. Część pionowa w dół od trójnika sięga niżej niż wlot wkładu kominkowego. Jak to zakończyć od dołu?. Czy tam montuje się odprowadzenie skroplin i dojście do wnętrza komina (zapomniałem nazwy tego dostępu). Czy nie można wyjścia z  kominka umieścić pod kątem np. 80 stopni i w ten sposób uniemożliwić spływanie skroplin do kotła?. Jak zabezpieczyć kocioł przed skroplinami?
> A jak powinna wyglądać najniższa część komina gdy nie zastosujemy stalowego wsadu?


A gdzie grono kominiarskie?
1) może być głębiej
2) są róznego rodzaju wyczystki, które nakładasz na króciec trójnika. Taka kształtka kończąca komin od dołu jest zaślepiona i ma właśnie drzwiczki wyczystne. Może sie to składać np. z zaślepki i kawałka rury z drzwiczkami
3) spaliny muszą z kominka "iść pod górę".  Nigdy odwrotnie.
4) Zabezpieczenie kotła przed skroplinami? Właściwy opał (suchy), prawidłowy komin, prawidłowa obsługa kotła, czyli robienie dokładnie tego co mówi DTR.
5) Komin stoi na jakims fundamencie. Od dołu więc jest "zadeklowany" właśnie fundamentem. Z jednego boku są zamontowane drzwiczki wycierowe, m.innymi służą do pobudzania ciagu kominowego i usuwania sadzy.

----------


## Wakmen

> Przyjmijmy, że jest wkład kominowy stalowy z trójnikiem. ...


Najmieszniejsze, że wkład żaroodporny ze stali 2mm nie posiada trójników. Wczoraj byłem w kolejnym sklepie ze sprzedażą kominków i ... sprzedawca aż uciekł na zaplecze gdy zasypałem go pytaniami. Na wymyślał mi, że sobie coś wymyślam. Pan poinformował mnie   :big grin:  , że komin do kominka z płaszczem wodnym nie musi mieć wyczystki  :ohmy:   :big grin:   :Evil:  . A co zrobi kominiarz? Kominiarz czyszcząc komin jakoś sobie poradzi - odpowiedział.
Do tych wkaładów żaroodpornych równierz nie ma wyczystki  :sad:   :cry:  . Co za porażka. Po prostu producent nie przewidział i nie produkuje.

----------


## bobo30

Majster właśnie wymurował pierwszy fragment komina, no i jest mały problem. Przewód spalinowy jest murowany z kamionki kwasoodpornej. Wlot do tego przewodu dla pieca wiszącego z otwartą komorą spalania zostawiono na wysokości 20 cm od sufitu (górna krawędź otworu). Hydraulik twierdzi, że to nie jest zgodne z przepisami i potem, ew. ktoś może mi już zainstalowanego pieca nie odebrać. Powinno być min. 30 cm od sufitu. Czy to prawda? 
Dodam jeszcze, że otwór rewizyjny znajduje sie na wysokości 120 cm od podłogi, a odprowadzenie skroplin na wysokości około 1m i to jest ostatni fragment komina.
Komin ten będzie biegł w górnej częsci w ścianie zewnętrznej domu. Jak grube powinno być ocieplenie?


Zadzwonilam do Vaillant. Twierdza, ze jest Ok. Czy ktos moze cos doradzic w sprawie ocieplenia komina?

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Żurawiniec
> 
> Przyjmijmy, że jest wkład kominowy stalowy z trójnikiem. ...
> 
> 
> Najmieszniejsze, że wkład żaroodporny ze stali 2mm nie posiada trójników. ...


Jednak są. Znalazłem w INternecie stronę: http://www.stamax.pl/podstrona/systemy.bertrams.php z interesującym mnie wkładem ale ja Mieszkam na pomorzu a firma mieści się w Rzeszowie  :sad:  . Jak dalej szukałem to znalazłem również w Lublinie ale żadnej w Trójmieście.

----------


## zloty

Pojazwiły mi się zacieki na kominie, a dokładnie to takie ciemne oleiste plamy. Mam piec miałowy 12kw, komin murowany 24x24 wysokość 7m
Powirzechnia ogrzewania to 80 m2. Na piecu ustawiłem tem 45 stopni bo wiecej to robi sie za gorąco. Miał skrapiam wodą (moze to jest przyczyna, no ale podobno miał trzeba skrapiać).
Pali się bez problemu (rozpalanie bardzo szybko). Troche czasami czuć dym w kotłowni ale zadymienie musi być nieduże bo dymu nie widać.
Na początku palenia czopuch jest gorący natomiast po kilku godzinach jest wręcz zimny. Załadowany piec pali się ok 24 godzin (przy tem 45 stopni ustawionej)

----------


## ariete

Jeżeli producent kotła zaleca używanie mokrego opału, to powinien poinstruować uzytkownika jak ma zabezpieczyć komin przed skutkami wykraplania kondensatu. Mokry opał-niska temperatura spalin.
Nic tu nie poradzisz. Musisz wkładkę stalową włożyć do komina. Miejsca w nim masz dostatecznie dużo.
Komin24x24 do kotła 12kW jest za duży.

----------


## gugus

dziwna sprawa z tym moczeniem opału to tak samo jak bym do swojego kotła pakował mokre drewno i rozpalał je mokrymi kartkami papieru.
Przedewszystkim mokry opał to strata twoich pieniędzy wydanych na opał i jak się okazuje nie tylko.
Moczenie miału jest tylko po to by pył węglowy który powstaje przy załadunku suchego miału nie zapalił się lub wręcz nie wybuchł.
Producent w ten sposób się zabezpiecza.
Spróbuj palić suchym miałem myślę że wybuchnąc nic ci nie wybuchnie a i miału spalisz mniej.

----------


## zloty

Producent kotła napisał, że jeśli temp. spalin bedzie poniżej 160 stopni to trzeeba wkład do komina.
Tylko właśnie czy koniecznie trzeba ten miał zwilżać wodą?
Czy są na forum użytkownicy kotłów na miał i czy oni również zwilżają opał?

----------


## romas3

Prześledziłem już chyba wszystkie wątki dotyczące kominów na tym forum (szkoda że tak późno), ale nie rozwiązałem swojego problemu. Może znajdzie się ktoś kto dopomoże!
Sprawa wygląda tak: pod koniec budowy zapadła decyzja o zmianie kotła z oleju na paliwo stałe 21 kW. Zostało to podłączone do komina z wkładem 130 o wys. ok 7 m.(nie wyzywajcie mnie od bezmyslnych gości - sam o tym wiem). Pierwszy sezon pokazał skutki tej nieprzemyślanej decyzji.
Jest słaby ciąg (ok. 9 Pa), kocioł pokrywa się czarną smołą, z komina zaczyna wyciekać czarna ciecz.
Rozważając różne możliwości zwiększenia ciągu widzę dwa wyjścia: rozebrać komin i postawić nowy lub zastosować mechaniczny ciąg kominowy. Pierwsze nie bardzo, bo już mieszkam, drugie rozwiązanie kosztowne zwala z nóg (Exhausto- ok. 4 tys) http://www.wtb.pl/hot_issues/Mechan_...Ciag_Komin.htm 
Może ktoś wie gdzie można kupic podobne urządzenie, ale w znacznie niższej cenie. W necie nigdzie nie trafiłem na coś podobnego.
RATUJCIE  :sad:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Janussz

Cena faktycznie z kosmosu. Ale juz niestety tak jest. Pośrednicy zarabiją więcej niz producent. Ten wyciąg oprócz ceny ma niesamowite dwie wady wg mojego skromnego zdania.
1) Ciąg komina w 100% uzależniony jest od dostaw energii elektrycznej. 50W to wcale nie mało, zważywszy, że musi pracować na okrągło.
2) w przypadku awarii trzeba wejść natychmiast na komin, żeby to zdemontować. Urządzenia tego typu ingerują w przekrój komina. 

Za dwa, trzy miesiące rusza produkcja polskich wzmacniaczy ciągu montowanych na czopuchu kotła, kominka lub na samym kominie. Mają tę zaletę, że nie będą ingerować w pole przekroju komina, a więc w przypadku zaniku napięcia lub awarii nie będzie komin gorzej pracował niż przed założeniem. Pracować urządzenie będzie tylko wtedy kiedy faktycznie  będzie taka potrzeba. W celu jakiejkolwiek awarii nie trzeba będzie wchodzić na dach. Temperaturę spalin założono na poziomie 350-400stopni, a więc o 100stopni wyższą niż te tutaj z Twojego linka.
Warto poczekać.
Z up. Bio
Janusz

----------


## fiolek

Z innej "beczki", ale w temacie kominów .
Chcę "przenieść" kominek ( oczywiście na etapie projektu    :smile:  )  .
Komin w nowym miejscu nie koliduje z konstrukcją dachu, ale "wędruje" na przeciwną połać dachu gdzie jest zaprojektowany komin z kotłowni( dymowy i wentylacyjny). W kotłowni piec gazowy , nie wiem jeszcze jaki.
Wysokość komina do kominka 8.25  , komina do kotłowni 7.93 .
Czy kominy te bedą "kolidowały" ze sobą ? Co na to przepisy ?

----------


## rafałek

> Z innej "beczki", ale w temacie kominów .
> Chcę "przenieść" kominek ( oczywiście na etapie projektu    )  .
> Komin w nowym miejscu nie koliduje z konstrukcją dachu, ale "wędruje" na przeciwną połać dachu gdzie jest zaprojektowany komin z kotłowni( dymowy i wentylacyjny). W kotłowni piec gazowy , nie wiem jeszcze jaki.
> Wysokość komina do kominka 8.25  , komina do kotłowni 7.93 .
> Czy kominy te bedą "kolidowały" ze sobą ? Co na to przepisy ?


Czy zakładasz dobudowanie osobnego kanału do tego komina? Może dla świętego spokoju podniesiesz wysokość o te brakujące 30-40 cm.

----------


## romas3

Janussz być może uratowałeś mnie od demolki domu.
Też myślałem o tych wadach i wymyśliłem przebudowę komina: najpewniejsze.
W necie nigdzie nie trafiłem na wyciągi spalin inne niż Exhausto. Nawet byłem zdziwiony że w Polsce nikt nic takiego nie produkuje.
Jeżeli mogę prosić to podaj mi nazwę firmy, która chce podjąć się tego. Byłbym wdzięcznym użytkownikiem, a nawet w ramach badań nad funkcjonalnością urządzenia chętnie bym go przetestował.
Proszę o kontakt na priva [email protected]

----------


## fiolek

Rafałek napisał:



> Czy zakładasz dobudowanie osobnego kanału do tego komina? Może dla świętego spokoju podniesiesz wysokość o te brakujące 30-40 cm.


Rafałek, muszą niestety być dwa kominy. W kominie do kominka będzie tylko przewód dymowy (chcę mieć wentylacje mechaniczną nawiewno-wywieną). Rzeczywiście logiczne wydaje się żeby wyrównać poziom kominów. Czy to wystarczy ?
Nie chcę byc "zielony w temacie " przed rozmową z architektem   :smile:  .

----------


## rafałek

> Rafałek, muszą niestety być dwa kominy.


A czy ja namawiam, by było inaczej. Właśnie się obawiałęm, że chcesz wykożystać spalinowy od CO.
Będziesz mieć 2 dymowe (CO i kominek) wentylacyjne które były + wentylacyjny do kominka. O zrównaniu wysokości mówiłem dla tego bo uzyskasz wyższy komin co powinno dać lepszy ciąg.

----------


## fiolek

Rafłek ,źle mnie zrozumiałeś   :smile:  . Twoje uwagi są oczywiście ok.   :smile: .
Napisałem,że muszą być dwa kominy bo walałbym jeden z dwoma przewodami dymowymi ,ale nie mogę ich tak przesunąć ,żeby się "połączyły" . Moje obawy to np. czy jest określona minimalna odległość między dwoma kominami ?( jakieś zakłócenia ciągu itp ).

----------


## Filo

> ...
> Za dwa, trzy miesiące rusza produkcja polskich wzmacniaczy ciągu montowanych na czopuchu kotła, kominka lub na samym kominie. Mają tę zaletę, że nie będą ingerować w pole przekroju komina, a więc w przypadku zaniku napięcia lub awarii nie będzie komin gorzej pracował niż przed założeniem. Pracować urządzenie będzie tylko wtedy kiedy faktycznie  będzie taka potrzeba. W celu jakiejkolwiek awarii nie trzeba będzie wchodzić na dach. Temperaturę spalin założono na poziomie 350-400stopni, a więc o 100stopni wyższą niż te tutaj z Twojego linka.
> Warto poczekać.
> Z up. Bio
> Janusz


Zrób im reklamę i podaj namiary - też by mi się sprzydało takie cudo.

----------


## kspan

... pytanie do Fachowca:
czy w starym domu, gdzie są dwa równoległe kominy 100x100mm można je jakoś połączyć, aby uzyskać większy przekrój, potrzebny do kotła retortowego

----------


## Wakmen

> ... pytanie do Fachowca:
> czy w starym domu, gdzie są dwa równoległe kominy 100x100mm można je jakoś połączyć, aby uzyskać większy przekrój, potrzebny do kotła retortowego


Oczywiście. Wykorzystuje się dwa przewody do jednego kotła (pieca) i powstają tzw. portki.

----------


## kominiarz

> ... pytanie do Fachowca:
> czy w starym domu, gdzie są dwa równoległe kominy 100x100mm można je jakoś połączyć, aby uzyskać większy przekrój, potrzebny do kotła retortowego




Ten powyżej był akurat do kotła gazowego ale przy kotle na paliwa stałe jest podobnie, trzeba tylko zachować odpowiednie proporcje przekrojów kanałów tzn. kanał główny (tam gdzie wchodzę spaliny) musi mieć zbilżoną powierzchnię jak suma dwóch powyżej w Twoim przypadku dymowych, jak będzie za duży przekrój kanału głównego to trzeba troszkę go po bokach nadmurować.

Pozdrawiam kominiarz.

----------


## kspan

...jeśli można o konkrety. CZy kominy mają być połączone na dole i na jakiej długości, albo też trzeba je połączyć również na górze przy wylocie?

----------


## kominiarz

> ...jeśli można o konkrety. CZy kominy mają być połączone na dole i na jakiej długości, albo też trzeba je połączyć również na górze przy wylocie?


Witam, w przypadku przewodów spalinowych od kotłów montujemy specjalny trójnik, w przypadku urządzeń grzewczych na paliwa stałe komin może być ceglany.
Trójnik montujemy w pom. z kotłem i tylko w tym miejscu spaliny się
łączą, dalej idą niezależnymi przewodami.

Portki:



Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Janussz

Należałoby dodać, że "portki" są rozwiązaniem awaryjnym. Nie zastapią prawidłowo wykonanego komina. Chodzi mi o wymiary.

----------


## kspan

> Portki:


...a czy można prosić o wymiary (lub przynajmniej proporcje...). Czy te tzw. "portki" mogą być murowane?

----------


## Dymekkkk

Dlaczego nie stosuje się rury stalowej,grubościennej, jako komina do kotłów na paliwo stałe ?

----------


## Dymekkkk

Dlaczego nie stosuje sie rury stalowej,grubosciennej jako komina do kotłów na paliwo stałe?

----------


## Dymekkkk

Aha,mam jeszcze jedno pytanie.Czym docieplić fundament?  :smile:

----------


## kominiarz

> Napisał kominiarz
> 
> 
> Portki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a czy można prosić o wymiary (lub przynajmniej proporcje...). Czy te tzw. "portki" mogą być murowane?


Mniej więcej wygląda to tak:



powierzchnia a + b = powierzchni c
p - podłączenie kotła
1 - ścianka kominowa (forszt) dzieląca przewody kominowe
2 i 3 dobudowane części komina (tak aby zmniejszyś rozkutą część)

Przepraszam za niedbały szkic, ale to tak na szybko.

Pozdro  :Wink2:

----------


## Janussz

> Dlaczego nie stosuje sie rury stalowej,grubosciennej jako komina do kotłów na paliwo stałe?


Ze względu chociażby na ciężar. Ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie. Masz kasę do wywalenia, to stawiaj taki komin. Tę rurę też należy ocieplić, chyba że zastosujesz ciąg sztuczny, tj wspomagany wentylatorem. Tak właśnie kiedyś pracowało większość kotłowni osiedlowych.

----------


## kspan

> powierzchnia a + b = powierzchni c
> p - podłączenie kotła
> 1 - ścianka kominowa (forszt) dzieląca przewody kominowe
> 2 i 3 dobudowane części komina (tak aby zmniejszyś rozkutą część)


dzięki za te malunki, ale jeszcze mam pytanko:
Czy do takiego, połączonego, "dwulufowego" komina mogą być podłączone piece węglowe na piętrze domu, czy też takie podłączenia należy zamurować i pozostawić tylko podłączenie pieca CO w piwnicy?

[/quote]

----------


## kominiarz

> powierzchnia a + b = powierzchni c
> p - podłączenie kotła
> 1 - ścianka kominowa (forszt) dzieląca przewody kominowe
> 2 i 3 dobudowane części komina (tak aby zmniejszyś rozkutą część)
> 			
> 		
> 
> dzięki za te malunki, ale jeszcze mam pytanko:
> Czy do takiego, połączonego, "dwulufowego" komina mogą być podłączone piece węglowe na piętrze domu, czy też takie podłączenia należy zamurować i pozostawić tylko podłączenie pieca CO w piwnicy?


[/quote]

Do takiego systemu można podłączyć tylko jedno urządzenie grzewcze w piwnicy lub na piętrze.

Kominiarz

----------


## RomanP

Przejechałem cały temat. Uf. Podnoszę temat.
Mam też pytania. Czy można dowiedzieć się jak tam maszyna do wspomagania ciągu na czopuch? Czy już można dostać namiary.
Mam niski dom i niski komin. Co prawda przekrój 417 cm kw. Wysokość około 6 m. Jaki będzie ciąg kominowy, z podanego przez Bio wzoru nie uwzględnia średnicy kanału komnowego.
Czy będzie wystarczający do pieca na drewno?

----------


## podlas64

Witam!
jest takli problem:komin14x14  30 lat piec  c.o.12kw.  Zawsze było wszystko w porządku,ale ostatnio zapaliły sie sadze-dobrze ,że był śnieg na dachu.Chyba sie po tym rozczelnił,bo wczoraj po próbie rozpalenia w piecu  ,na piętrze spod boazerii  było nie tylko czuć ,ale widać dym.To nie żart.Wiem ,że boazeria na ścianie z kominem to zły pomysł ,ale 30 lat było dobrze....
w tym kominie są dwa takie kanały 14x14-chciałbym je połączyć ,,portkując " oba kanały.Myślałem o przebiciu ścianki pomiędzy nimi  od wys.wlotu spalin na ok20-30cm, ale dla szczelności tego komina lepiej chyba będzie jak dam  jakieś wkłady-ale dając rury fi ok130mm znacznie zmniejsze i tak już mały przekrój .Są podobno  jakieś rękawy metalowe rozprężane sprężonym powietrzem,które dobrze się dopasowywują do  ścian komina jednocześnie chroniąc go i uszczelniając ,ale czy są to wkłady przeznaczone do komina  z kotłem na węgiel?Jakie inne rozwiązanie ktoś może mi polecić-sprawa jest poważna ,a dom ogrzewam teraz elektrycznie-pomóżcie

----------


## Janussz

> Przejechałem cały temat. Uf. Podnoszę temat.
> Mam też pytania. Czy można dowiedzieć się jak tam maszyna do wspomagania ciągu na czopuch? Czy już można dostać namiary.
> Mam niski dom i niski komin. Co prawda przekrój 417 cm kw. Wysokość około 6 m. Jaki będzie ciąg kominowy, z podanego przez Bio wzoru nie uwzględnia średnicy kanału komnowego.
> Czy będzie wystarczający do pieca na drewno?


 Obliczając siłę ciągu komina przyjmuje się wysokość i temperaturę spalin.
Średnica też jest ważna, bo im większa to mniejsze opory pzepływu, to więcej spalin przepłynie w jednostce czasu. Dla takich prostych amatorskich wyliczeń nie ma ten przekrój znaczenia. Jednak też zawsze należy wszystko z umiarem rozpatrywać, bo można zaszaleć i zrobić komin np. metr na metr do kominka i co wtedy? Kiszeczka. 
Czopuch hybrydowy jak winko dojrzewa w jednostce certyfikacyjnej.

----------


## Janussz

> Witam!
> jest takli problem:komin14x14  30 lat piec  c.o.12kw.  Zawsze było wszystko w porządku,ale ostatnio zapaliły sie sadze-dobrze ,że był śnieg na dachu.Chyba sie po tym rozczelnił,bo wczoraj po próbie rozpalenia w piecu  ,na piętrze spod boazerii  było nie tylko czuć ,ale widać dym.To nie żart.Wiem ,że boazeria na ścianie z kominem to zły pomysł ,ale 30 lat było dobrze....
> w tym kominie są dwa takie kanały 14x14-chciałbym je połączyć ,,portkując " oba kanały.Myślałem o przebiciu ścianki pomiędzy nimi  od wys.wlotu spalin na ok20-30cm, ale dla szczelności tego komina lepiej chyba będzie jak dam  jakieś wkłady-ale dając rury fi ok130mm znacznie zmniejsze i tak już mały przekrój .Są podobno  jakieś rękawy metalowe rozprężane sprężonym powietrzem,które dobrze się dopasowywują do  ścian komina jednocześnie chroniąc go i uszczelniając ,ale czy są to wkłady przeznaczone do komina  z kotłem na węgiel?Jakie inne rozwiązanie ktoś może mi polecić-sprawa jest poważna ,a dom ogrzewam teraz elektrycznie-pomóżcie


Tutaj kolego bez wizyty kominiarskiego mistrza nie obejdzie się. Strach radzić jeżeli może to się skończyć pożarem.
Bo dziwne zjawisko się dzieje u Ciebie. Normalnie jak komin pracuje to jest w nim podciśnienie i dym nie powinien wydobywać się szczelinami. To przez szczeliny jest zasysane zewnętrzne powietrze do środka komina paskudząc ciąg. W czasie pożaru sadzy jest nadciśnienie, które rozwaliło Ci ten komin. I raczej wtedy tylko powinien wychodzić dym. Teraz nie powinien, a wychodzi. Trzeba zrobić dokładną rewizję tego co Ci z komina pozostało.
Janusz (z upoważnienia Bio)
PS.
Rozpatrywałbym wkładkę ze stali żaroodpornej o przekroju kwadratowym. Nie okrągłym. Te portki, czyli łączenie dwóch przewodów w jeden, to takie badziewiarstwo wg mnie. Może nie miałem szczęścia, ale efekty zawsze były marne. Na jednym przewodzie 14x14 lepiej kocioł pracuje niż na dwóch. To z ostatniej chwili.

----------


## podlas64

wielkie dzieki !!!
wszezie mają wkłady o przekroju okrągłym-ale będę szukał kwadratu
pozdr

----------


## tom soyer

widze ze tu sporo kominiarzy zaglada wiec moze wreszcie uzyskam odpowiedz na takie oto pytanie:

- czy mozna kominek/koze podlaczyc do komina dymnego po starym kotle? (kociol byl w piiwnicy, kominek na parterze)

- aby dojsc do tego komina musialbym przejsc poziomo okolo 2..3m pod stropem parteru aby podlaczyc kominek/koze w pokoju w ktorym brak komina - czy mozna tak zrobic a jesli tak to w jaki sposob (z czego ta rura?) czy mozna pozniej taka rure (caly sufit) zabudowac g-k?

bede wdzieczny za rady w tej materii ...

----------


## Janussz

Madre książki zalecają przekrój komina do kominka 20x20cm lub więcej. 
Nie jestem kominiarzem, ale uważam, że w takim układzie jak piszesz to ten poziomy łącznik należy traktować jak czopuch. Długie czopuchy mogą powodować rozmaite zakłócenia. I teraz różne źródła podają   maksymalne długości czopuchów. Od 25 do 50% wysokości komina. Czopuch należy układać ze wzniesieniem 1:10 w kierunku przepływu spalin i dobrze chronić przed ochłodzeniem i wpływami wilgoci. Czopuch taki musi mieć dostateczną liczbę łatwo dostępnych otworów do czyszczenia dla usuwania sadzy i popiołu lotnego. Powinien mieć średnicę nie mniejszą niż przekrój komina.
Komin po starym kotle c.o. jeżeli jest zdrowy, to nadaje się jak najbardziej do kominka.
Ten czopuch wykonałbym ze stali żaroodpornej. Widziałem rozwiązania czopuchów długich podwieszonych murowanych z cegieł na konstrukcji z kątownika. Ale to stare dzieje. Taki ze stali żaroodpornej można łatwo ocieplić. Nie jest ciężki.

----------


## Janussz

Szukam projektu domku dla siebie. Minimum 90% projektów domków ma kominy poniżej kalenicy. Bo nie psują bryły domu.
Dzisiaj śmiech mnie ogarnął po usłyszeniu wiadomosci z Watykanu, że po wymianie komina i pieca do spalania kart do głosowania, kardynałowie biorący udział w konklawe siedzieli w zadymionej kaplicy sekstyńskiej  :smile: , bo ciągu piec nie miał. Kominek wystawiony poniżej kalenicy z daszkiem jako zakończenie.
Nie trzeba chyba lepszej lekcji jak ważnym elementem budynku jest komin.

----------


## tom soyer

> Madre książki zalecają przekrój komina do kominka 20x20cm lub więcej. 
> Nie jestem kominiarzem, ale uważam, że w takim układzie jak piszesz to ten poziomy łącznik należy traktować jak czopuch. Długie czopuchy mogą powodować rozmaite zakłócenia. I teraz różne źródła podają   maksymalne długości czopuchów. Od 25 do 50% wysokości komina. Czopuch należy układać ze wzniesieniem 1:10 w kierunku przepływu spalin i dobrze chronić przed ochłodzeniem i wpływami wilgoci. Czopuch taki musi mieć dostateczną liczbę łatwo dostępnych otworów do czyszczenia dla usuwania sadzy i popiołu lotnego. Powinien mieć średnicę nie mniejszą niż przekrój komina.
> Komin po starym kotle c.o. jeżeli jest zdrowy, to nadaje się jak najbardziej do kominka.
> Ten czopuch wykonałbym ze stali żaroodpornej. Widziałem rozwiązania czopuchów długich podwieszonych murowanych z cegieł na konstrukcji z kątownika. Ale to stare dzieje. Taki ze stali żaroodpornej można łatwo ocieplić. Nie jest ciężki.


dzieki wielkie.
domyslalem sie ze da sie to zrobic ale teraz bede mogl powazniej o tym myslec. (oczywiscie zaprosze kominiarza przed rozpoczeciem)

pzdr

----------

ciekawy watek

----------


## Krysia i Janek

Ja także prosze o pomoc, gdyz mam ogromny klopot z kominem. Komin duzy ponad 8m, 4 kanaly wentylacyjne i 2 dymowe z wkladow ceramiczynych 18x18. Ponad dachem budowany z klinkieru. W czym tkwi problem? 
Otoz te wklady murarze polaczyli ze soba zwykla zaprawa cementowo- wapienna, a dodatkowo obmurowali cegla dajac pomiedzy cegle a wklad takze te zaprawe... Efekt taki, ze po rozpaleniu malego piecyka aby dogrzewac wnetrze przy wykanczaniu.... nastapil potworny huk- scianka na poddaszu laczaca sie z kominem pekla. Teraz grzeje dalej, pekniecie sie nie poszerza, ale od czasu do czasu sa delikatne  odglosy w kominie. Zaczalem szperac i doszukalem sie co sknocili panowie murarze. Bardzo prosze o rade osoby ktore znaja sie na rzeczy lub mieli podobny problem co mam zrobic?? Czy rozebrac komin poki nie mieszkam w domu czy tez jest jakis inny sposob aby nie robic demolki polowy domu....?? dodam ze zamierzam ogrzewac dom eco-groszkiem.

----------


## Janussz

Jest taka zasada, że nie miesza się różnych materiałów w jednej konstrukcji. Czy to ściana, czy komin. Komin od dołu do wylotu powinien być wykonany z tego samego materiału. Tutaj mamy i wkład ceramiczny, i beton, i cegłę oraz na dodatek klinkier. Różne nagrzewanie, różna rozszerzalność cieplna materiałów i efekt jest. Pękło, to dalej już nie powinno, jednak szpara pozostanie.
Co bym zrobił? Rozebrałbym to i wykonał na nowo. Wkładka stalowa mało pomoże, a zawęzi i tak przymały otwór kominowy.

----------


## czesiu73

Witam. Jasiu mam pytanko do Ciebie. Komin w domu mam o przekroju kwadratowym 18/18 kamionka do samego końca, piec zębiec 16kw, ciąg jest dobry nie mam ogólnie problemów z paleniem ale zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz, na dole komina przez dzwiczki rewizyjne wybieram dwie szufelki popiołu drobnego dosłownie jak "mąka" tak co cztery nowo rozpoczęte palenia. Czy to może być przyczyna dmuchawy która ten drobny pył nawiewa???

----------


## Janussz

Opisane zjawisko jest doskonale widoczne podczas palenia drewnem. Mówi się na to lotny popiół.
Lepsze to, niż smoła. Jest dobre spalanie w kotle. 
Jest wszystko oki  :Lol:

----------


## czesiu73

Dzięki za odpowiedź, przy okazji zapytam jeszcze o jedno, do tej pory paliłem tylko miałem (piec z górnym spalaniem)ale mam  trochę węgla czy ja mogę zapalać go tak jak miał,czyli zasypać i rozpalać na węglu?? czy lepiej rozpalić trochę drzewem i wtedy dosypać węgla?? tak szczerze to nie paliłem jeszcze węglem  :oops:

----------


## Janussz

Przecież zawsze można spróbować.
Jeżeli jest to kocioł miałowy, to od góry. Jeżeli zwykły górniak, to można i od dołu jeżeli jest to węgiel w grubszych kawałkach.

----------


## Grzegorz1975

> Co może spowodować złą pracę komina:
> 
> 6)Wstawki w sąsiednich przewodach kominowych wystające ponad przewód kominowy kotła na paliwo stałe.Ma to często miejsce w przypadku korzystania z dwóch kotłów.Jeden na gaz,olej,drugi na paliwo stałe.
> 
> 12)Wewnętrzne zmiany przekroju przewodu kominowego oraz uskoki(odsadzki)
> 
> 21)Brak dopływu świerzego powietrza do kotłowni
> 
> To tyle co udało mi się osobiście stwierdzić.Może ktoś coś doda od siebie.


Pytania do tych 3 punktów:
6) Nie bardzo rozumiem jaki wpływ ma mieć to że w sąsiednim przewodzie dam wkład kominowy do pieca gazowego (planuje dodatkowe grzanie piecem gazowym) ??? Rozumiem, że do kotłowni trzeba jedynie doprowadzić więcej powietrza.

12) No właśnie okazało się że u mnie tak murarze spartolili robotę (niestety to był już stan zastany bo to nie ja się budowałem). Otóż, przewód kominowy mimo słusznego przekroj 24x24 nie jest w pionie w linii prostej a ma załamanie przy łączeniu z górnym odcinkiem, który dla ozdoby (szlak by trafił taką ozdobę) jest z klinkieru. Nie wiem czemu, czy długości cegieł się nie zgadzały czy co innego ale całość przesunięeta jest o pół cegły w którąś stronę. Ciekawe jaki to będzie miało wpływ na użytkowanie pieca - będę palił ekogroszkiem. W każdym razie włożenie np. wkładu ze stali będzie się wiązało ze zrobieniem dodatkowo dziury na strychu i dorabianiem kolanek. Szlak by trafił, mam nadzieję tylko że nie będzie wykwitów, żona się nie będzie wściekać i wkład nie będzie konieczny.

21) No właśnie - póki co uchylam okno i tak zapewniam dostęp powietrza z zewnątrz ale jak będzie na zewnątrz -20 to nie będzie przyjemnie, Jaki otwór powinienem wywiercić w ścianie zewnętrznej żeby było ok ?

serdeczne dzięki za dotychczasowe cenne porady w tym wątku.

----------


## Janussz

> Napisał Bio
> 
> Co może spowodować złą pracę komina:
> 
> 6)Wstawki w sąsiednich przewodach kominowych wystające ponad przewód kominowy kotła na paliwo stałe.Ma to często miejsce w przypadku korzystania z dwóch kotłów.Jeden na gaz,olej,drugi na paliwo stałe.
> 
> 12)Wewnętrzne zmiany przekroju przewodu kominowego oraz uskoki(odsadzki)
> 
> 21)Brak dopływu świerzego powietrza do kotłowni
> ...


Świeżego przez "ż" oczywiście.(Bio to Ja).
6) Nie to przeszkadza co w kominie, tylko to co wystaje z komina. Nie powinno nic wystawać poza czapkę kominową.
12) Załamania mogą powodować zakłócenia w pracy komina. Szczególnie przy pracy kotła z nadmuchem lub wyciągiem. Nie są takie istotne przy naturalnym ciągu. W miejscu załamać komin często zapycha się. Trudno go wyczyścić.
21) Przekrój nawiewu to minimum 50% przekroju komina, lecz nie mniej niż 21x21cm.

----------


## Grzegorz1975

Oczywiście świeżego ups   :oops:  
Dzięki za informacje.

A jak mierzyć temp. spalin, która prawidłowa powinna być co najmniej 200 C ? Rozumiem że u wylotu komina ale do tego są jakieś specjalne termometry ?

----------


## mack

podłacze się pod wątek i opiszę swój problem
Rok temu stawiałem kominy systemowe Zapela. Niestety przed chwilą odkryłem że murarz postawił dolny element ceramiczny - tzw ściek kondensatu do góry nogami. 
I co teraz robić: oglądałem już kształtkę ścieku kondensatu Schiedla - ale aby ja wstawić trzeba rozkuwać dół komina. 
A może zrobić tak jak poradził przedstawiciel schiedla - z kitu kwasoopornego wymodelować miskę z wtopioną rurką odprowadzenia skroplin?

----------


## Janussz

> Oczywiście świeżego ups   
> Dzięki za informacje.
> 
> A jak mierzyć temp. spalin, która prawidłowa powinna być co najmniej 200 C ? Rozumiem że u wylotu komina ale do tego są jakieś specjalne termometry ?


Temperaturę powinno się mierzyć w osi strumienia spalin. Ale to nie laboratorium. Wystarczy mierzyć na obudowie (czopuchu) i do wskazań dodać z 10-20st.C. I nie u wylotu komina, a na wlocie do komina.
Chcąc mieć na wylocie 200st.C, to na wlocie byłaby z 500st.C.

Mack. Nie wiem co Ci doradzić.

----------


## DarekN15

Witam,
to jeszcze raz o przekrojach. Mam wymurowany komin o przekroju 400 
cm2 ale nie kwadratowy 20x20 tylko c.a. 16x25. 
Pytanie brzmi czy taki  komin będzie miał wystarczający ciąg. Wkrótce zamierzam zainstalować piec Atmos o mocy 25 kW dla którego wymagany ciąg wynosi ? chyba 23 Pa.
Pytam bo jeden ze sprzedawców pieców (z Termsystemu) twierdził że powierzchnia powierzchnią, ale ujście spalin odbywa się głównie po okręgu wpisanym w przekrój przewodu kominowego, więc w moim przypadku mogę liczyć na efektywny przekrój odpowiadający rurze fi 16.
Z góry dziękuję za komentarz do powyższego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tom17

> Nie dodawaj do zaprawy wapna.


Czytam sobie ten stary wątek i znalazłem taką informację pozostawioną przez Bio  :smile:  
Sprzedałem tę informację mojemu murarzowi i jest tym bardzo zdziwiony. Czy możecie to potwierdzić i ewentualnie rozwinąć tę myśl -dlaczego do kominów ma być zaprawa bez wapna?
PILNE  :big grin: 

dodam tylko że komin jest do kominka prawdopodobnie z wkładem Tarnawa 16 kW lub mniejszym

----------


## jabko

Moi murarze wcale sie nie ździwili a wręcz stwierdzili że do murowania nie dodaje się wapna i całe fundamenty z bloczków i ściany z ceramiki mam na zaprawie bez wapna.

Wapna nie dajesz nigdzie gdzie zaprawa może mieć styk z cieczami. Zwłaszcza na słupki w ogrodzeniu.

----------

spaliny,  sa wilgotne, maja w sobie związki siarki i inne żrące substancje;
gorące spaliny, wilgoc i substancje  żrące reagują z wapnem z zaprawy
 - niszcząc wapno, a to powoduje nieszczelności ...
nieszczelny komin - to tzw. "lewe powietrze"  czyli utrata siły ciągu ...

mały dodatek wapna do zaprawy cementowej - wg mnie - nie jest groźny 
ale murowanie na zaprawie z przewaga wapna jako spoiwa ...moze byc przyczyną zakłóconego ciagu 

pzdr

----------


## DarekN15

Będę wdzięczny jeśli ktoś odpowie na moje pytanie dotyczące przekroju zamieszczone kilka postów wyżej. Dziękuję

----------


## tom17

ok
dzięki za odpowiedzi.
ale tzw plastyfikator można dodać?

----------


## jabko

Darek poczytaj dokładnie co na forum o kominach pisał niejaki Janussz vel Bio.
Rzeczywiscie najlepszy przekrój komina to okrag a następnie kwadrat.
To czy komin będzie ciag zależy nie tylko od przekroju ale i wysokości komina.
Ważne tez czy komin nie wystaje ci na połaci i nie zasłania go kalenica.
I czy nie wystaje nieocieplony na 3m ponad dach.

Nikt Ci teraz nie napisze czy bedzie ciag czy nie.

----------

> ale tzw plastyfikator można dodać?


murarzowi cementowa zaprawa muruje sie źle ... jest za jałowa, zsuwa sie z kielni 
lecz plastyfikator napowierza zaprawe ... zaprawa z duza ilościa porów równiez nie jest wskazana do murowania komina   :Confused:  
zarówno plastyfikator jak i wapno powinno byc w przypadku zapraw "kominowych" stosowane z umiarem

pzdr

----------


## tom17

Dzięki,
no to czeka mnie trudna rozmowa z wykonawcą.
Trudna bo na podstawowe tematy

----------


## DarekN15

> Darek poczytaj dokładnie co na forum o kominach pisał niejaki Janussz vel Bio.
> Rzeczywiscie najlepszy przekrój komina to okrag a następnie kwadrat.
> To czy komin będzie ciag zależy nie tylko od przekroju ale i wysokości komina.
> Ważne tez czy komin nie wystaje ci na połaci i nie zasłania go kalenica.
> I czy nie wystaje nieocieplony na 3m ponad dach.
> 
> Nikt Ci teraz nie napisze czy bedzie ciag czy nie.


Dzięki "jabko".

Rzeczywiście pytanie sformuowałem w taki spsób jakbym oczekiwał "zdalnego" wyliczenia ciągu w moim kominie.  
Faktycznie chcialem zapytać czy może być aż tak źle z ciągiem w przypadku komina o mocno prostokątnym przekroju 16x25, czyli że przekrój roboczy będzie ograniczony mniejszym wymiarem i mój komin będzie pracował podobnie jak taki o fi 16. Starałem się przejrzeć wątek,  klarownej odpowiedzi nie znalzłem, choć chyba ktoś wzmiankował że ruch spalin w kominie ma charakter "wirowy" co może sugerować nie najlepsze wykorzystanie prostokątnego przekroju.
Buduję "gargamela" wg projektu 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=44&infopage=3
Komin kotłowni to ten niższy wychodzacy we frontowej (północnej) połaci i jest niestety niższy od kalenicy o około 1m (czyli ma około 7-7,5m h), obecnie jest ocieplony 3cm styropianem. Acha i jest dłuższy niż na obrazku , bo ekipa murarska dodał mi jeszcze jeden kanał wentylacyjny
Trochę nie rozumiem stwierdzenia "Ważne tez czy komin nie wystaje ci na połaci". W jakim sensie "nie wystaje na połaci"???

----------


## Lenart

Nie jestem fachowcem, ale tez przymierzam się do komina 27x14
do pieca na ekogroszek.
Wydaje mi się, że zależy z której strony będzie wchodziła rura z pieca.
Jezeli od węższej to rura max fi 16 i może to być waskie gardło.
Jeżeli od szerszej to rura może być max fi 25 i raczej nie będzie
wšskim gardłem - wtedy zależeć będzie od siły cišgu komina

----------


## shago

odradzam stanowczo kominy systemowe LEIER-a, po 3 miesišcach pracy pieca wypaliły się daszki z kwasówki. poprostu znikły, zostało tylko kółko wyglšdajšce jak szmata do podłogi (takie małe dziurki miało. daszek i drugi element pod czapkę kosztowały razem 300 PLN. ale LEIER reklamacji nie uznaje, bo daszki były z kwasówki i nie mogły skorodować. ot. co.

----------


## rafałek

> odradzam stanowczo kominy systemowe LEIER-a, po 3 miesišcach pracy pieca wypaliły się daszki z kwasówki. poprostu znikły, zostało tylko kółko wyglšdajšce jak szmata do podłogi (takie małe dziurki miało. daszek i drugi element pod czapkę kosztowały razem 300 PLN. ale LEIER reklamacji nie uznaje, bo daszki były z kwasówki i nie mogły skorodować. ot. co.


A komin był pod gazówkę czy pod kociołek na paliwo stałe?

----------


## shago

miał być pod węgiel, przedstawiciel był na budowie zanim komin postawili,  i na moje pytania czy te końcówki ekogroszek nie zniszczy oświadczył że sa specjalne. no i są specjalne, bo jednej nie ma  :Smile:

----------


## sebo8877

> Nie jestem fachowcem, ale tez przymierzam się do komina 27x14
> do pieca na ekogroszek.
> Wydaje mi się, że zależy z której strony będzie wchodziła rura z pieca.
> Jezeli od węższej to rura max fi 16 i może to być waskie gardło.
> Jeżeli od szerszej to rura może być max fi 25 i raczej nie będzie
> wšskim gardłem - wtedy zależeć będzie od siły cišgu komina


Jak będziesz mial piec dolnosplajacy zrób przewód 20x20 - lepiej na tym wyjdziesz - jak z góry się decydujesz na górniak to możesz zostawić 27x14.

Piece na drewno, i kominki potrzebuja rygorysstyczniejszych kominów
Kociol piec powyżej 25 kW powinien mieć min 400 cm2

----------


## rafałek

> miał być pod węgiel, przedstawiciel był na budowie zanim komin postawili,  i na moje pytania czy te końcówki ekogroszek nie zniszczy oświadczył że sa specjalne. no i są specjalne, bo jednej nie ma


Zapytałęm, bo wkłądó z kwasóek nie powinno się stosować do paliw stałych tylko żaroodporne. Ale czy na wylocie temperatura spalin byłą u Ciebie tak wysoka, że aż coś uszkodziła? No i dużo daje do myslenia jakość tej blachy...   :Evil:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> Trochę nie rozumiem stwierdzenia "Ważne tez czy komin nie wystaje ci na połaci". W jakim sensie "nie wystaje na połaci"???...


Chodziło mi o wystawanie "z połaci" co ma miejsce u Ciebie własnie.
Sam troche dziwnie napisałem. W każdym razie chodziło o to że jest niższy od kalenicy.

U Ciebie ten drugi komin wydaje się lepszy.
A co do przekroju 15x27 to nie jest on taki zły. 
Znakomita większość ludzi ma taki.
Wydaje się on lepszy niż 14x14   :Lol:  
Przy paleniu w rogach zalega sadza iprzekrój zbliży ci się do elipsy.

Poczekaj aż odpowie Ci jakiś guru od kominów (np: Janussz) ale to ze kalenica zasłania komin to kicha. Powinien wystawać chyba z 60cm.
Jak wiatr wieje powiedzmy od strony drugiej połaci to przy Twoim kominie jest jak za jadącym samochodem - jakieś dziwaczne zawirowania (podciśnienie, nadciśnienie)   :Mad:  




> ..odradzam stanowczo kominy systemowe LEIER-a, po 3 miesišcach pracy pieca wypaliły się daszki z kwasówki. *poprostu znikły*, zostało tylko kółko wyglšdajšce jak szmata do podłogi


Cztery możliwosci:
1) Kosmici
2) Złodzieje
3) Św. Mikołaj
4) Za mocno palisz w piecu  :Lol:  

A producent na pewno niewinny  :cool:

----------


## Lenart

*sebo8877*  napisał



> Jak będziesz mial piec dolnosplajacy zrób przewód 20x20


No dobrze jak to 20x20 z cegły wybudować ? po 27x14 to można 27x27
a to trochę dużo. Chyba. że piszesz o jakim systemowym.

----------


## Kryspin

potrzeba mi porady i sorry za laickie pytanie w materi   :Wink2:  także nie krzyczcie za mocno
Jestem na etapie wznoszenia (podstawy przygotowane) kominów z cegły czerwonej palonej. 
Mam następujące pytania. 

Jakie powinny być przekroje kominów??
Spalinowego dla pieca na eko groszek 19 kW, wysokość ok 6 metrów??
czy 14x27 będzie wystarczająco??

Spalinowego dla kominka otwartego bądź zamkniętego (14 kW), wysokość także 6 m. 
czy 27x27 będzie oki? 

I jeszcze jednen szczegół. 
Z czego wykonać komin ponad dachem? 
Z klinkieru czy z cegły czerwonej i ocieplić ją wełną lub styropianem.

----------

co do przekroju i wysokosci komina - odpowiedź jest złozona bo nie tylko przekrój i wysokość komina decyduje o tym czy komin bedzie sobie radził ...
natomiast co do materiału - polecam zdecydowanie  jednorodny - czyli cegła czerwona ocieplona wełna  lub styropianem 

pzdr

----------


## Kryspin

> natomiast co do materiału - polecam zdecydowanie  jednorodny - czyli cegła czerwona ocieplona wełna  lub styropianem 
> 
> pzdr


Także ponad dachem??

----------

> Napisał brzoza
> 
> natomiast co do materiału - polecam zdecydowanie  jednorodny - czyli cegła czerwona ocieplona wełna  lub styropianem 
> 
> pzdr
> 
> 
> Także ponad dachem??


dokładnie !

cegła jest porowata wchłonie wode ze spalin (cegła wchłonie wodór)  ... i odda - odeschnie , a klinkier jest  nienasiakliwy ...
z klinkieru woda spłynie na dół ... a styk cegły i klinkieru dostanie podwójna porcje wody ...
tam zrobi sie korek sadzy i wody ... szkliwo 
na styku dwu róznych materiałów będą - moim zdaniem - problemy ...

pzdr

----------


## Kryspin

Wertując to forum doszedłem do podobnych wniosków, jednakże nadal mam kilka pytań

- czy sama góra komina nie rozlasuje się (oczywiście czapka betonowa) czy ostatnią część wymurować np. z szamotowej lub coś w tym stylu
- docieplę np styropianem i co dalej na to najlepiej położyć?? płytki klinkierowe, tynk czy... coś innego


PS. Doradźcie mi coś bo już mi ręce opadają na te kominy tzn. czy murować je z klinkieru czy budować z cegły i potem docieplić

----------

> - czy sama góra komina nie rozlasuje się (oczywiście czapka betonowa) czy ostatnią część wymurować np. z szamotowej lub coś w tym stylu


zarówno szamot jak i klinkier to cegły ciężkie, zbite, o duzym ciężarze objetosciowym - mało chłona wode
szamot i klinkier w okresie lata - kiedy komin jest nie uzywany sa lepsze od zwykłej cegły ...
natomiast zimą - przy zmiennych temperaturach w kominie i zmiennej wilgotnosci - porowata zwykła cegła jest - moim zdaniem - lepsza 
niektórzy wieńczą komin czapka betonowa  - ja zrobiłem daszki z dachówki ...



> - 
> - docieplę np styropianem i co dalej na to najlepiej położyć?? płytki klinkierowe, tynk czy... coś innego


tynk cienkowarstwowy

pzdr

----------


## Kryspin

> tynk cienkowarstwowy
> 
> pzdr


- mineralny raczej odpada bo będzie masakra z brudzeniem
- akryl pewnie też bo nie jest antystatyczny
- silikatowy
- silokonowy
- silikatowo-silikonowy
- czy może mozaikowy

----------

przychylałbym sie do mozaikowego 

pzdr

----------


## Kryspin

brzoza a możesz mi coś więcej napisać jak zrobiłeś te daszki z dachówki??

----------

na ostatniej warstwie cegły "rociągnałem komin o mały gzyms, wyzej uformowałem skosy jak litera "A"z cegły i zaprawy i na zaprawie przykleiłem po jednym rzędzie dachówki (i oczywiście na szczycie gąsiory)
ps
gyms jest wysuniety o tyle ile ma miec grubosci ocieplenie (wełna czy styropian) by po przyklejeniu styropianu komin miał zadaszenie nad całościa wraz z ociepleniem 

pzdr

----------


## RobertI

Mam problem. Wybudowałem komin o przekroju 14x14,wysokość 9 m a piec 20kw. Piec jest z nadmuchem dolnym na miał, trociny. Palenie będzie przede wszyskim drzewem . Czy taki komin nie ma zbyt małego przekroju? Podczas próbnych rozruchów tzn paleniem drzewem na ściankach powstaje ciemna maż, a kiedy dzwiczki się otworzy to cześć dymu nimi ucieka. Piec jest szczelny - przy braku nadumchu przy otworzonym szybrze może zgasnąć 
Raczej burzenie komina nie wchodzi w grę. Może przedłużyć go rurą o jakiś metr? dajcie jakąś radę  bo zima tuż tuż
pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

Może sprawę poratuje wyciag?

Zobacz tu:

http://www.ekokotly.com.pl/page.php?oferta=9

----------

> ... Podczas próbnych rozruchów tzn paleniem drzewem na ściankach powstaje ciemna maż ...


spróbuj suchego drzewa ...

----------


## rafałek

> Napisał RobertI
> 
> ... Podczas próbnych rozruchów tzn paleniem drzewem na ściankach powstaje ciemna maż ...
> 
> 
> spróbuj suchego drzewa ...


Niekoniecznie...
1. Może się kocioł wypaca. U mnie pierwsze rozruchy takie były, ale to była wręcz woda...
2. Bardziej prawdopodobne jest to, że komin nieodbiera wystarczającej ilości spalin przez co zamias palenia mamy "wędzenie" co doprowadza do osadzania się dziegciu na ścianach kotła. Przy dobrym spalaniu przy wystarczającej ilości powietrza powinno się to wypalić. Kocioł masz na miał i komin pewnie jest pod to dostosowany, jednak przy drewnie potrzeba dużych ilości powietrza czyli trzeba odprowadzić większe ilości spalin i tu może być problem.
Komin masz niecałe 200 cm2 gdzie przy kotłach na drewno najczęściej zaleca się 400 cm2.

----------


## 1950

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*Rafałek*, nauka nie poszła w las  :Lol:

----------


## rafałek

> *Rafałek*, nauka nie poszła w las


Włąśnie, że poszła.... i to dosłownie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## RobertI

A jak macie państwo ustawiony nadmuch tzn odstępy, moc itp sprawy

----------


## Gasol

Czesc,

W swoim domu chce miec koze. Bedzie miala doprowadzone powietrze do spalania z zewnatrz. W domu bedzie wentylacja mechaniczna.

Mam takie pytania, moze ktos umialby mi pomoc?

1. Czy do kozy (8kW) lepszy bedzie komin ceramiczny, czy tez mozna zastosowac jakas rure stalowa jako komin (nie znam sie zupelnie na kominach)? Ktore rozwiazanie jest tansze, jakie  sa zalety i wady?

2. Czy wentylacja mechaniczna bedzie mi prawidlowo dzialala, jesli doprowadze powietrze do spalania z zewnatrz?

Dzieki!

----------


## Janussz

1) wg mnie rura stalowa to prowizorka. Zawsze przewód okrągły szybciej zarasta sadzą. To tak w skrócie.
2) wentylacja mechaniczna może być. Warunek: wentylator ma tłoczyć powietrze do pomieszczeń. Przy wyciągu mechanicznym kominek będzie dymił.

----------


## malmuc

jak jest z kominem murowanym wedlug nowych norm?, ponoc cos zmienilo w 2006 r. 
Czy komin powinien wystawac ponad kalenice 0,3 m (mowa o nachyl. dachu 27st), czy te 0,3 m to miara w pionie od konca komina do dachowki, a w poziomie ta odleglosc powinna wynosic 1m?

----------


## hala_k

> jak jest z kominem murowanym wedlug nowych norm?, ponoc cos zmienilo w 2006 r. 
> Czy komin powinien wystawac ponad kalenice 0,3 m (mowa o nachyl. dachu 27st), czy te 0,3 m to miara w pionie od konca komina do dachowki, a w poziomie ta odleglosc powinna wynosic 1m?


Zobacz tutaj - przeważnie powinny wystawać, ale nie zawsze. Patrz rys. D - ponad płaszczyzną wyprowadzoną pod kątem 12° w dół od poziomu najwyższej przeszkody dla kominów znajdujących się w odległości od 3 do 10 m od tej przeszkody przy dachach stromych.

----------


## PIOTR KRYSTYNA

Mam pytanie do znawców tematu kominowego w tym wątku i bardzo proszę o odpowiedz a sprawa wygląda tak : komin jest w kalenicy około 60 -70 cm powyżej posiada 5 kanałów wentylacyjnych (2 z kuchni na parterze 1 z salonu oraz 1 z łazienki i 1 z ubikacji na poddaszu) oraz jeden kanał dymowy fi 200 system IBF z kominka w salonie . Kanały są rozmieszczone równolegle po obu stronach komina (ma on kształt prostokąta 0,6x1.4 m) , po jednej stronie trzy wentylacyjne po przeciwnej dwa wentylacyjne i jeden dymowy.Komin jest zakończony czapą betonową z wylotem kanału dymowego w postaci rury z nierdzewki wystającej ponad czapę ok 20-30cm ta rura jest przymocowana do czapy wkrętami i odcinek około 20 cm jest wpuszczony do wnętrza komina na zakład z rurami szamotowymi. Kanały wentylacyjne mają wyloty jednostronne ok 20-30 cm poniżej czapy komina .PYTANIE : czy tak może zostać czy trzeba rozebrać górę komina i robić wyloty kanałów wentylacyjnych przez czapę i zakańczać je deflektorami .Widzi mi się że paskudnie ten komin wtedy będzie wyglądał .
_________________
Projekt

----------

> ... Kanały wentylacyjne mają wyloty jednostronne ok 20-30 cm poniżej czapy komina .PYTANIE : czy tak może zostać ...


wg mnie powinny miec dwustronne
natomiast czy tak moze zostac - to pytanie do kominiarza robiacego odbiór

----------


## PIOTR KRYSTYNA

Pewnie tak, ale chodzi mi oto czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z takimi przypadkami  i czy i jakie są  z tego powodu (wyloty jednostronne) problemy a kominiarzy dwóch oglądało ten komin i stwierdzili  że podpiszą odbiór tylko w pomieszczeniach które są wentylowane tymi (zakończenia jednostronne kanałów) kanałami może dochodzić do wpychania powietrza do wewnątrz i np. jak to określił jeden z nich stojąc przy kuchni nagle poczuje się wiatr we włosach.

----------

jest dokładnie tak jak powiedział kominiarz
mam równiez tak wykonany jeden z kominów - z odbiorem nie miałem problemu

----------


## mayland

Warunki techniczne kominów:
http://www.zelisko.slupsk.net/mgpib....om=552&to=1117
Rozdział 4 i 5

----------


## stach_past

mam problem taki:
kocioł na ekogroszek ma wylot do tyłu, natomiast komin będzie z boku (tak jak na załączonym projekcie). jak się robi takie podłączenie? z logiki wychodzi, że jakąś rurą dookoła pieca, ale czy to jest zgodne ze sztuką. a może i tak trzeba odsunąć kocioł od ściany do wysokości wlotu w bocznej ścianie
proszę pomóżcie, albo ktoś wskaże wątek o tym?

----------

> ...czy to jest zgodne ze sztuką ...


zgodne 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...hlight=czopuch

----------


## stach_past

dzięki.
ale na poważnie. jaką rurą to podłączyć, czy są jakieś z termoizolacją?czy zabudować czymś przy ścianie?

----------

mozliwie krótki odcinek, gruba blacha, zaizolowac i zabudowac blachą osłonową

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Drewno to paliwo stałe, wiadomo. 
> 
> Jak uszczelnić komin, jeżeli nie rurą wkładaną do środka ? 
> Czy macie Szanowni Forumowicze jakiś pomysł ?


Miałem taki problem i stary zdun mi poradził tak.
Na kominie siedzę ja a na dole w kotłowni mój ojciec.
W komin wsadzona lina z przywiązanym wyciorem (worek szmaciany wypchany szmatami) tak aby pasownie wchodził do komina, w kotłowni wychodzi drugi koniec liny.
Od góry do komina leję rzadką glinę i przeciągamy linę góra-dół na całej długości komina. Trzeba użyc kilku wiader gliny min.3 i przeciągać wyciorem po całej długości komina.
Glina uszczelni wnętrze komina i od biedy można w nim palić weglem.
Sprawdziłem ten sposób na własnej skórze i zadziałało.

----------


## marek_4m

Witam,
Stawiam komin do kominka z cegły pełnej czerwonej w domu letniskowym 10X8 m.
Podoba mi się komin nieotynkowany. Z tego co się dowiedziałem na tym forum mam wątpliwości, czy robię dorze.
Może ktoś z większą wiedzą mi odpowie na następujące pytania:
Czy muszę komin wytynkować ?
Jeśli tak, to czy cały, czy mogę zostawić parter nieotynkowany ?
Pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## marek_4m

Witam, 
Stawiam komin do kominka z cegły pełnej czerwonej w domu letniskowym 10X8 m. 
Podoba mi się komin nieotynkowany. Z tego co się dowiedziałem na tym forum mam wątpliwości, czy robię dorze. 
Może ktoś z większą wiedzą mi odpowie na następujące pytania: 
Czy muszę komin wytynkować ? 
Jeśli tak, to czy cały, czy mogę zostawić parter nieotynkowany ? 
Pozdrawiam,

----------

> ... czy mogę zostawić parter nieotynkowany ? 
> Pozdrawiam,


mozesz zostawic /pod warunkiem, ze spoiny będą zafugowane/

----------


## marek_4m

Zafugowane ?  Zaprawą, czy może czymś specjalnym ?

Pozdrawiam,

----------

tą samą zaprawą, na której zostały cegły wymurowane

----------


## Bluesguitar

Witam,

   Polecam osobiście Schiedla, mam do kominka, rura fi 200 mm, oraz w kotłowni do pieca kondensacyjnego. Do kominka zastosowałem trójnik 45 stopni żeby lepiej wylatywały spaliny. Jak dotychczas ogrzewam kozą i ciąg jest naprawdę bardzo dobry. Nie muszę kupować "strażaków" czy innych duperel po 300 PLN aby polepszyć ciąg. Dodatkowo przy wznoszeniu zminimalizowane jest ryzyko popełnienia błędu - dziecko to wymuruje.  :big grin:

----------


## Mały

> Witam, 
> Stawiam komin do kominka z cegły pełnej czerwonej w domu letniskowym 10X8 m. 
> Podoba mi się komin nieotynkowany. Z tego co się dowiedziałem na tym forum mam wątpliwości, czy robię dorze. 
> Może ktoś z większą wiedzą mi odpowie na następujące pytania: 
> Czy muszę komin wytynkować ? 
> Jeśli tak, to czy cały, czy mogę zostawić parter nieotynkowany ? 
> Pozdrawiam,


 Chodzi o wytynkowanie, a włąściwie zatarcie komina wewnątrz.

----------


## K160

Komina nie wolno zacierać zaprawą od wewnątrz - wszystko Ci odpadnie i z czasem zatka komin lub ograniczy ciąg.  

Pozdr

----------


## nitubaga

> Komina nie wolno zacierać zaprawą od wewnątrz - wszystko Ci odpadnie i z czasem zatka komin lub ograniczy ciąg.  
> 
> Pozdr


to i ja mam pytanie....

w projekcie mojego domu mam tak....

_alternatywny komin murowany

z cegły pełnej klasy 15 na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej marki 5MPa, rapowany od środka, wykończenie zewnętrze ściany - ognioodporną płytką GKF o odporności 60 min._

czy ktoś może mi powiedziec o jakiś płytkach tu mowa?  :ohmy: 

komin zarapowany od środka na pewno nie jest... ale oki... natomiast z zewnątrz komina... czyli na klatce schodowej domu mam cegłę i tynk... żadnej płyty ognioodpornej... 

czy Wy tez izolujecie kominy?


czy ktoś mi powie czy tak może zostać mimo niezgodności z projektem...?

----------


## pierwek

ta płyta to płyta kartonowo gipsowa ognioodporna (taka czerwona) - prawdopodobnie chodziło o to że na otynkowanym tradycyjnym kominie z cegły w trakcie użytkowania może pękać tynk a na płycie raczej nie będzie takich sensacji...

ale to tylko moje domysły

----------


## edi1977

> Napisał K160
> 
> Komina nie wolno zacierać zaprawą od wewnątrz - wszystko Ci odpadnie i z czasem zatka komin lub ograniczy ciąg.  
> 
> Pozdr
> 
> 
> to i ja mam pytanie....
> 
> ...


Ja mam u siebie w domu trzy murowane kominy i w garazu wolnostojacym czwarty  :smile: . Zadnego z nich nie izoluje - po co? W wiekszosci sa to kominy wentylacyjne. Jezeli chodzi o kominy dymne, spalinowe czy jak tam je zwa beda mialy dodatkowo rure w srodku - tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## nitubaga

a moje właśnie nie mają.... tzn od kondensatu jest, ale od kominka już nie ....   :Roll:  dlatego pytam o tę izolację... bo ja wiem, że w projekcie jest, a na kominie nie... pytanie tylko - dlaczego? 
a najśmieszniejsze jest to, że to kolejna niezgodność domu z projektem, której nie złapał kierownik budowy podpisując się w dzienniku budowy  :ohmy:  a myślę, że co jak co, ale przepisy p.porz... to raczej Inspektorat lubi mieć w porządku ...

a jest jakiś inny sposób na ognioochronność komina... tak by zadość uczynić projektowi, a nie robić dodatkowej zobudowy k-g...

----------


## edi1977

> a moje właśnie nie mają.... tzn od kondensatu jest, ale od kominka już nie ....   dlatego pytam o tę izolację... bo ja wiem, że w projekcie jest, a na kominie nie... pytanie tylko - dlaczego? 
> a najśmieszniejsze jest to, że to kolejna niezgodność domu z projektem, której nie złapał kierownik budowy podpisując się w dzienniku budowy  a myślę, że co jak co, ale przepisy p.porz... to raczej Inspektorat lubi mieć w porządku ...
> 
> a jest jakiś inny sposób na ognioochronność komina... tak by zadość uczynić projektowi, a nie robić dodatkowej zobudowy k-g...


znaczy tej rury nie maja? a nie mozna jej jeszcze wsadzic? ja mialem wsadzana po zakonczeniu budowy kominow.

----------


## nitubaga

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> a moje właśnie nie mają.... tzn od kondensatu jest, ale od kominka już nie ....   dlatego pytam o tę izolację... bo ja wiem, że w projekcie jest, a na kominie nie... pytanie tylko - dlaczego? 
> a najśmieszniejsze jest to, że to kolejna niezgodność domu z projektem, której nie złapał kierownik budowy podpisując się w dzienniku budowy  a myślę, że co jak co, ale przepisy p.porz... to raczej Inspektorat lubi mieć w porządku ...
> 
> a jest jakiś inny sposób na ognioochronność komina... tak by zadość uczynić projektowi, a nie robić dodatkowej zobudowy k-g...
> 
> 
> znaczy tej rury nie maja? a nie mozna jej jeszcze wsadzic? ja mialem wsadzana po zakonczeniu budowy kominow.



hmmm... teoretycznie to chyba można...  :Roll:

----------


## tomek_buduje_domek

Chwila nieuwagi i mam: 

*belki stropu teriva oparte na kominie z cegły*. Tzn. oparte są przede wszystkim na ścianie nośnej, ale ponieważ komin który przy niej stoi nie mieścił się dokładnie pomiędzy belkami to częściowo "zachodzą" one na komin. Strop został już wylany i komin będzie murowany dalej (przedzielony warstwą b20) .

Kierownik zezwolił na taki rozwiązanie bo wiedział, że chcę dać stalowy wkład żaroodporny i stwierdził, że w takim wypadku komin z cegły nie będzie "wydłużał" się pod wpływem temperatury a strop nie ma prawa się rysować. *Co wy na to, ma rację?*

Jak ewentualnie zminimalizować ryzyko "pracowania komina"? Zamontowanie czopucha możliwie jak najwyżej pod stropem sprawi chyba, że nagrzewać będzie się jedynie krótki odcinek komina, więc wydłużenie też będzie znikome?

----------


## fenix2

Witam,

Przeczytałem ten wątek i w końcu jak ma być z tym kominem! 
Bo wyszło na to że fi 20 jest za mało na piec(kocioł) na paliw stałe a większych nie widziałem. 
Chcę zastosować wkład ceramiczny fi 200 do pieca z podajnikiem na miał około 18KW. Wysokość komina około 9m wymagany ciąg 20-25Pa czopuch fi 160.
Czy nie będzie problemów.

(Ale chyba pojawiły się rozwiązania SCHIEDEL ze średnicą 25cm).

----------


## arturromarr

> *belki stropu teriva oparte na kominie z cegły*....Kierownik zezwolił na taki rozwiązanie bo wiedział, że chcę dać stalowy wkład żaroodporny i stwierdził, że w takim wypadku komin z cegły nie będzie "wydłużał" się pod wpływem temperatury a strop nie ma prawa się rysować. *Co wy na to, ma rację?*
> 
> Jak ewentualnie zminimalizować ryzyko "pracowania komina"? ...


Ja mam dwie belki oparte na kominie i żadnego problemu.
Mam wkład żaroodporny, ale w projekcie nawet go nie było (dałem bo mam małe zaufanie do dzisiejszej cegły).
Ściana komina na której opierają się belki jest pogrubiona do jednej cegły.

----------


## arturromarr

> Witam,
> 
> Przeczytałem ten wątek i w końcu jak ma być z tym kominem! 
> Bo wyszło na to że fi 20 jest za mało na piec(kocioł) na paliw stałe a większych nie widziałem. 
> Chcę zastosować wkład ceramiczny fi 200 do pieca z podajnikiem na miał około 18KW. Wysokość komina około 9m wymagany ciąg 20-25Pa czopuch fi 160.
> Czy nie będzie problemów.
> 
> (Ale chyba pojawiły się rozwiązania SCHIEDEL ze średnicą 25cm).


Na 18KW - 25cm, to co by musieli dać ludzie którzy mają 25-30 KW?
Przeczytaj spokojnie instrukcję od pica daj tyle ile zaleca producent i nie przejmuj się niczym.

----------


## fenix2

*arturromarr* właśnie w tym sęk że ściągnąłem instrukcje a producent nie podaje średnicy komina tylko wymagany ciąg.   :sad:

----------


## arturromarr

Jak dasz 20cm to będzie dobrze.
Możesz ściągnąć sobie instrukcje od innych pieców podobnej mocy.
Często są podawane też moce i ciąg więc będziesz miał porównanie.

Tu masz np. pleszewski piec gdzie podano ciąg komina jak i przykładowe wymiary:
http://skorpion-kotly.pl/?p=12

----------


## jorgo

Witam......ja mam inne pytanie dot. komina. Mam poddasze nieużytkowe, na którym jest komin z  m. in. kanałem spalinowym  od pieca. Jest on nieotynkowany, po prostu stoi jak został wybudowany......czy mam go ocieplać wełną, styropianem czy może otynkować ....a może obłożyć płytami gipsowymi? \zależy mio żebym to zrobił samodzielnie.....najlepiej gdyby ti było bez tynkowania. Ponadto czy go ocieplać na tym odcinku.....czy to coś da ? Dziękuje za info.

----------


## jorgo

ponieważ zaglądam tu i nie ma odpowiedzi, to gdyby ktoś raczył cokolwiek mi odpisać, to poproszę na priwa...dzięki

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> ja mam inne pytanie dot. komina. Mam poddasze nieużytkowe, na którym jest komin z  m. in. kanałem spalinowym  od pieca. czy mam go ocieplać wełną, styropianem czy może otynkować ....a może obłożyć płytami gipsowymi? \zależy mio żebym to zrobił samodzielnie.....najlepiej gdyby ti było bez tynkowania. Ponadto czy go ocieplać na tym odcinku.....czy to coś da ? Dziękuje za info.


A z jakiego materiału wybudowano ci ten komin?

----------


## eniu

Z jakiego materiału zbudowany ,do jakiego pieca i w jaki sposób (foty )
Bez tych informacji, doradzanie to zbieranie postów.

 Żyjemy w czasach gdzie kominy potrafi budować pewnie z 10% wykonawców. 
Projektować potrafi z 10 % architektów ,a 10 % doradców "kominowych" na tym forum 
 -wie co mówi.

----------


## jorgo

No witam, komin jest wybudowany z cegły pełnej na zaprawie wapiennej.

----------


## eniu

> No witam, komin jest wybudowany z cegły pełnej na zaprawie wapiennej.


Nie jesteś wylewny , więc i odpowiedź niepełna. Wapno reaguje z sadzą (czyli lufa w krzokach... :sad: )

----------


## jorgo

> Nie jesteś wylewny , więc i odpowiedź niepełna. Wapno reaguje z sadzą (czyli lufa w krzokach...)


No dzięki....;-/    nie wiem, co jeszcze można w tym temacie napisać.......cegła czerwona , pełna palona, na zaprawie cementowo - wapiennej...........wylewny może i nie jestem, a Ty też i nie skory do rzetelnej odpowiedzi...proszę powiedzieć jakie jeszcze dane Cię interesują, a zwrot : "lufa w krzokach"  zaiste .....rzetelna i fachowa  odpowiedź.......nie ma co.

----------


## eniu

> No dzięki....;-/    nie wiem, co jeszcze można w tym temacie napisać.......cegła czerwona , pełna palona, na zaprawie cementowo - wapiennej...........wylewny może i nie jestem, a Ty też i nie skory do rzetelnej odpowiedzi...proszę powiedzieć jakie jeszcze dane Cię interesują, a zwrot : "lufa w krzokach"  zaiste .....rzetelna i fachowa  odpowiedź.......nie ma co.


No masz rację ,powinienem się wstydzić. Zwróć się do jakiegoś rzetelnego doradcy.

pozdrawiam i sory ,że zawracam Ci głowę  :sad:

----------


## jorgo

eniu..... ja tego nie powiedziałem...a poza tym, jak podałem za mało danych to się spytaj  , bo ja duchem świętym nie jestem i nie wiem jakich danych Ci potrzeba., aby sie wypowiedzieć co do ocieplenia komina. Nie zachowujesz się się jak "posieł" ... :big lol:    ?
Mam nadzieję że znajda się inne osoby, którym przedstawione przeze mnie dane wystarczą.

----------


## M K

> No dzięki....;-/    nie wiem, co jeszcze można w tym temacie napisać.......cegła czerwona , pełna palona, na zaprawie cementowo - wapiennej...........wylewny może i nie jestem, a Ty też i nie skory do rzetelnej odpowiedzi...proszę powiedzieć jakie jeszcze dane Cię interesują, a zwrot : "lufa w krzokach"  zaiste .....rzetelna i fachowa  odpowiedź.......nie ma co.


*eniu* ma rację, twój opis jest bardzo skąpiutki :Confused:   dodatkowo jesteś mocno obrażalski :mad:   i przy tym bardzo wylewny :wink: 

Do komina potrzebujesz wkładu. Jak to zrobisz, to tynkowanie jest niepotrzebne.

----------


## jorgo

No widzę, że nie uzyskam tu pomocy........bo ta ogranicza się do stwierdzenia że podałem za mało danych.......jestem obrażalski, wylewny...ciekawe co jeszcze ....myslałem że jest to forum budowlane, a tymczasem psychologowie, psychiatrzy....
i nie chodzi mi o kominek, tylko o komin , czytajcie ze zrozumieniem !!

----------


## jorgo

> Witam......ja mam inne pytanie dot. komina. Mam poddasze nieużytkowe, na którym jest komin z  m. in. kanałem spalinowym  od pieca. Jest on nieotynkowany, po prostu stoi jak został wybudowany......czy mam go ocieplać wełną, styropianem czy może otynkować ....a może obłożyć płytami gipsowymi? \zależy mio żebym to zrobił samodzielnie.....najlepiej gdyby ti było bez tynkowania. Ponadto czy go ocieplać na tym odcinku.....czy to coś da ? Dziękuje za info.


Czy tu gdzieś napisałem "kominek"? Chodzi mi o komin którym są odprowadzane spaliny od kotła centralnego ogrzewania, odcinek który chcę ocieplić jest na poddaszu nieużytkowym...........
bardzo grzecznie proszę - bez żadnych podtekstów - o pomoc w tym zakresie, a nie ocenianie mnie i stwierdzenie, że za mało danych, a jesli dałem mało danych to prosze powiedzieć jakie mam podać, to podam.......jestem laikiem w sprawach budowlanych, więc jak podałem z amało danych to przepraszam z góry

----------


## M K

> No widzę, że nie uzyskam tu pomocy........bo ta ogranicza się do stwierdzenia że podałem za mało danych.......jestem obrażalski, wylewny...ciekawe co jeszcze ....myslałem że jest to forum budowlane, a tymczasem psychologowie, psychiatrzy....
> i nie chodzi mi o kominek, tylko o komin , czytajcie ze zrozumieniem !!


O masz babo placek, znowu się obrażasz  :no: 

Radę dostałeś, jak nie doczytałeś to podaję nr postu #401

----------


## jorgo

> O masz babo placek, znowu się obrażasz 
> 
> Radę dostałeś, jak nie doczytałeś to podaję nr postu #401


no ok....ale ja nie chcę wkładu.......chciałbym go ocieplić z zewnątrz....a jeśli już  wkład. to odpowiem tak: za mało danych podałeś..... :yes:  ...bo jaki niby wkład?

----------


## eniu

> no ok....ale ja nie chcę wkładu.......chciałbym go ocieplić z zewnątrz....a jeśli już  wkład. to odpowiem tak: za mało danych podałeś..... ...bo jaki niby wkład?


Może jednak zamiast wkładu psychiatra .Jak wrócisz ,daj znać....

----------


## jorgo

> Może jednak zamiast wkładu psychiatra .Jak wrócisz ,daj znać....


Widzę eniu że dobrze się bawisz.. Nie mam zamiaru z Tobą wdawać się w polemikę, gdyż jest takie stare przysłowie: "nie wdawaj się w dyskusję z chamem, bo sprowadzi cię do swojego poziomu i wygra doświadczeniem”. 
Zachowaj swoją  "cenną wiedzę"  dla siebie.

----------


## eniu

"komin - spirala absurdu"

----------


## ja14

Jorgo - na forum jest jak w zyciu. Placisz i wymagasz. Lub nie placisz i "darowanemu koniowi nie zagladasz w zeby".
Jak Ci sie porady nie podobaja to zawsze mozesz ich nie czytac i poprosic o inne.
Personalne ataki na rozmowcow sprawia co najwyzej, ze nikt wiecej Ci juz nie doradzi albo doradzi celowo zle - np, ze wystarczy komin wytapetowac.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MORHOT

Dajcie żyć człowiekowi!! 
*jorgo* gdybyś śledził forum uważnie, wiedziałbyś, że obecnie *eniu*  lobbuje mocno za stalowymi wkładami kominowymi jako jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniem konstrukcji komina, i zdobywa systematycznie poparcie nowych użytkowników... Ponadto jest człowiekiem o dużej wiedzy, ale czasem wyraża się na forum, jakby siedział przy piwie z kumplami, czym może niektórych użytkowników urazić (bo przecież nie wszyscy to jego znajomi).
A do tematu: komin z cegły MUSI być otynkowany, jeśli nie ma w nim wkładu (pewnie nie ma, skoro nic o tym nie piszesz). Kominiarz powinien przy pierwszej wizycie ten komin zakwestionować.
Ocieplenie zaś komina w Twoim przypadku ma dwie funkcje - po pierwsze zabezpiecza komin w części nieogrzewanej przed szybkim stygnięciem, po drugie niweluje w dużej mierze mostek termiczny, czyli straty ciepła w Twoim domu, gdy komin jest nieużywany.
Więc najpierw otynkować (spokojnie możesz zrobić to sam - przecież nie musi być ślicznie), a potem jeśli będzie Ci się jeszcze chciało 10 cm styropianu i siatka + klej.

----------


## ja14

> Dajcie żyć człowiekowi!! 
> *jorgo* gdybyś śledził forum uważnie, wiedziałbyś, że obecnie *eniu*  lobbuje mocno za stalowymi wkładami kominowymi jako jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniem konstrukcji komina, i zdobywa systematycznie poparcie nowych użytkowników... Ponadto jest człowiekiem o dużej wiedzy, ale czasem wyraża się na forum, jakby siedział przy piwie z kumplami, czym może niektórych użytkowników urazić (bo przecież nie wszyscy to jego znajomi).
> A do tematu: komin z cegły MUSI być otynkowany, jeśli nie ma w nim wkładu (pewnie nie ma, skoro nic o tym nie piszesz). Kominiarz powinien przy pierwszej wizycie ten komin zakwestionować.
> Ocieplenie zaś komina w Twoim przypadku ma dwie funkcje - po pierwsze zabezpiecza komin w części nieogrzewanej przed szybkim stygnięciem, po drugie niweluje w dużej mierze mostek termiczny, czyli straty ciepła w Twoim domu, gdy komin jest nieużywany.
> Więc najpierw otynkować (spokojnie możesz zrobić to sam - przecież nie musi być ślicznie), a potem jeśli będzie Ci się jeszcze chciało 10 cm styropianu i siatka + klej.


To jest idealny wrecz przyklad. MORHOT chcial dobrze, byl mily, ale Ty nie napisales jaki kociol CO bedzie podlaczony do tego komina a MORHOT zalozyl, ze gazowy. A jak bedzie weglowy i komin nagrzeje sie powyzej 100 stopni to co sie stanie ze styropianem?

----------


## eniu

MORHOT

dzięki za konstruktywną krytykę . Perełka na tle zalewu informacji i dezinformacji.
Z Jorgo przegiąłem - fakt, lecz wszyscy błądzimy.

jeszcze raz dzięki , stylu pewnie nie zmienię  (żona się już przyzwyczaiła  :smile: )


PS .niestety Ja 14 też ma rację ...

----------


## M K

> Chodzi mi o komin którym są odprowadzane spaliny od kotła centralnego ogrzewania, odcinek który chcę ocieplić jest na poddaszu nieużytkowym


Podsumujmy, to co podałeś:
-komin jest murowany z cegły i nie ma w nim wkładu, 
-do murowania użyto zaprawy cementowo- wapiennej, 
-komin nie jest otynkowany i ocieplony na poddaszu,
-do komina ma być podłączony piec c.o. 

Podaj:
- jaki jest przekrój wewnętrzny kanału dymowego,
- jaką cegłę użyto do jego budowy (klinkierową, wypalaną, inną oraz pełną czy kratówkę?)
- ponad dachem komin jest wykonany z takiej samej cegły, otynkowany, ocieplony?
- jaka jest długość komina,
- piec ma być na jakie paliwo
- czy w kominie są również kanały wentylacyjne.

----------


## Wojtek_796

> [...]
> Więc najpierw otynkować (spokojnie możesz zrobić to sam - przecież nie musi być ślicznie), a potem jeśli będzie Ci się jeszcze chciało 10 cm styropianu i siatka + klej.


Witam!

MORHOT, Ty jesteś w porządku gość, ale nie pisz takich rzeczy.
W murowanym kominie bez wkładu styropian? Nie wolno tego robić.
Ja14 pyta co będzie, jak komin się zagrzeje. Ja pytam, co będzie, jak pęknie?
Wełna jest już dużym ryzykiem.

Rada ode mnie dla jorgo.
Tynk to minimum zabezpieczenia (nie izoluje cieplnie). Jeszcze lepiej byłoby obłożyć komin płytami perlitowymi lub wemikulitowymi (może być też cegła). Na to dopiero siatka i tynk. Masz wtedy komin ocieplony, a izolacja stanowi trwałą i szczelną osłonę ogniochronną.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jorgo

Dziękuje bardzo.....jeszcze raz podaję dane podsumowujące  do tego komina - wykorzystam dane z postu MK :-)

-komin na tym odcinku czyli na poddaszu nieocieplonym  ok. 4,5 m 
- jest murowany z czerwonej cegły palonej i nie ma w nim wkładu,
-do murowania użyto zaprawy cementowo- wapiennej,
-komin nie jest otynkowany i ocieplony na poddaszu,
- do komina od 11-12 lat jest podłączony piec węglowy,   zasypowy  - zero jakichkolwiek problemów z cugiem
-do komina ma być podłączony piec c.o. na ekogroszek 

Podaję dane uzupełniające o które prosicie : 

- przekrój komina na chwilę obecna nie jest mi znany, z tego co kojarze to chyba na dwie cegły , ale nie pamiętam dokładnie,  sprawdzę - podam te dane wieczorkiem,  
- ponad dachem oraz kawałek poniżej linii dachu czyli na tym poddaszu,  komin jest wykonany z takiej samej cegły. Zwieńczenie komina to betonowa wylewana czapka, -   
  otynkowane ale nie  ocieplony,
- jest to wysoki budynek, piętrowy, wysokość całego komina licząc po wysokości kondygnacji to  ok. 9,5 m
- komin jest zbudowany w taki sposób, że ma jeszcze dwa kanały wentylacyjne,: jeden z kotłowni oraz drugi z łazienki 

Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie, to tak sobie wykombinowałem, że w grę wchodziła u mnie wełna szklana w płytach i chciałem ją na całej powierzchni pokryć klejem i przykleić do komina, a potem zakołkować i wykończyć tynkiem.  Styropian - po przejrzeniu Forum - wyeliminowałem. 

ps. eniu - gdybyś Ty wiedział do czego moja żonka się przyzwyczaiła .........nie chciał byś tego wypraktykować na sobie. :sick:

----------


## eniu

"ps. eniu - gdybyś Ty wiedział do czego moja żonka się przyzwyczaiła .........nie chciał byś tego wypraktykować na sobie. "


no no no   ...to zaczyna być interesujące....  :smile:

----------


## jorgo

Kanał dymowy do którego mam podłączony kocioł węglowy ma 18 na 24 cm.
to juz chyba wszystkie dane, więc proszę o rady

----------


## M K

*Jorgo*   zmieniasz piec na nowoczesny model i przy okazji zastanawiasz się czy komin otynkować lub ocieplić.

Pierwsze co sugeruję to założenie do komina, wkładu z blachy nierdzewnej-kwasoodpornej. 
Wyjaśnię, dlaczego tak uważam. 
Komin ma już kilkanaście lat i do tej pory podłączony tam był piec c.o. na węgiel. Wykonany jest z cegły czerwonej palonej, murowanej na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej i nie było do tej pory, żadnych (jak podajesz) problemów z kominem. 
Problemów nie było, bo stary piec produkował spaliny o wysokiej temperaturze. Komin był wygrzany i nic po nim nie ciekło. Natomiast spaliny z nowego pieca, 
będą zdecydowanie chłodniejsze i pojawi się kondensat. A po kilkunastu latach, komin już nie jest taki szczelny. Wiązania cegieł (spoiny) weszły w reakcję z agresywnymi spalinami  z węgla i sadzą, są osłabione, kruche, spękane. 

Ocieplenie czy tynk? 
Oczywiście, że lepiej jest ocieplić komin. Ocieplony ma lepszy ciąg i nie stygnie szybko, podczas przerw w paleniu. Ocieplamy na nieogrzewanym strychu oraz ponad dachem. Czym najlepiej ocieplić komin, tu dobrą radę dał *Wojtek 796* - płytami perlitowymi lub wermikulitowymi, na to 2x siatka i klej lub tynk. 
Można jeszcze zastosować do ocieplenia, płyty twardej wełny skalnej gr 5 cm ale komin musi być szczelny na 100 %. Czyli najlepiej jak w kominie jest założony wkład. Wełna skalna wytrzyma temperaturę 1000 °C ale spoiwa użyte do jej produkcji niestety mogą się zapalić w temperaturze dużo niższej.

----------


## jorgo

wielce mnie zasmuciłeś.............

----------


## M K

> wielce mnie zasmuciłeś.............


Zdaję sobie sprawę, że to są koszty. Wkład na 9 m komina, niestety będzie sporym obciążeniem ale lepiej wiedzieć wcześniej niż płakać później i ponieść większy koszt.

----------


## jorgo

mnie więcej możesz określić koszt np. 1 mb takiego komina oraz robocizny? i jakbym mógł prosić o jakiś link do marki czy też producenta  takiego komina....dzięki z góry

----------


## M K

Najlepszym producentem, może okazać się lokalny zakład kominiarski lub firma specjalizująca się w wykonywaniu wentylacji która robi kształtki z blachy kwasoodpornej.
Koszt trudno dokładnie określić (zależności lokalne) ale myślę, że w przedziale 1500-2000 da rady.  
Materiał - moim zdaniem, blacha nierdzewna kwasoodporna gat 1.4404 grubość ścianki 0,8 mm.
Plusem skorzystania z usług lokalnej firmy jest zwykle montaż, zawarty w cenie samego wkładu.

Jak coś źle mówię to *eniu* mnie poprawi :big grin:

----------


## jorgo

A zapytam jeszcze.....bo gdzieś czytałem że do kotłów na paliwo stałe, to musi byc żaroodporna? myślę że jest droższa.........jakie jest Twoje zdanie?

----------


## M K

Do węgla, nie nadaje się żaroodporna, kwasówka jest lepsza.

----------


## jorgo

No ok, dzięki wielkie. A jeszcze ostatnie pytanie.......czy jeśli zastosuje wkład kominowy, to komin z cegły na tym poddaszu mam ocieplić, czy to już wtedy zbędne?

----------


## M K

Ocieplenie nie zaszkodzi.

Zapomniałbym, w twoim przypadku do komina  potrzebny będzie wkład owalny.                         Firma która będzie robiła i instalowała wkład powinna wcześniej zrobić pomiary komina i dobrać odpowiedni przekrój wkładu. Na przykład:  do komina o wymiarach 14x26, można założyć wkład  12x24 cm

----------


## eniu

> Najlepszym producentem, może okazać się lokalny zakład kominiarski lub firma specjalizująca się w wykonywaniu wentylacji która robi kształtki z blachy kwasoodpornej.
> Koszt trudno dokładnie określić (zależności lokalne) ale myślę, że w przedziale 1500-2000 da rady.  
> Materiał - moim zdaniem, blacha nierdzewna kwasoodporna gat 1.4404 grubość ścianki 0,8 mm.
> Plusem skorzystania z usług lokalnej firmy jest zwykle montaż, zawarty w cenie samego wkładu.
> 
> Jak coś źle mówię to *eniu* mnie poprawi


 :smile:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Witam mam jedno konkretne pytanie a nie chcę zakładać nowego wątku.... :smile: 
Więc planuję budować dom projekt już wybrany i rozważam wybór kominów? jakie polecacie systemowe czy murowane z cegły??? jak systemowe to jakie??? (jakich firm) a jaka cegła powinna być do murowanych jakiego producenta??? Kominy mają być jeden do kominka ewentualnie do kozy a drugi do pieca na opał stały czyli eko groszek, węgiel, drewno.

Pozdrawiam
i z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

Dodam że już przeczytałem chyba większość wątków dotyczących kominów na tym forum i... :sad:

----------


## tlalken

Więc jak tyle przeczytałeś to powinieneś wiedzieć ze Schiedel

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> a jaka cegła powinna być do murowanych jakiego producenta??? (


Przy obecnym postępie w budowie kominów nie buduj już z samej zwykłej cegły, bo:
1. można trafić na kiepsko wypalone lub z kiepskiego surowca
2. są pracochłonne - droższa robocizna od kominów systemowych, które składa się jak duże klocki
3. wymagają dużej staranności przy spoinowaniu, aby potem nie przeciekały
4. są mniej odporne na kondensat z wilgotnego paliwa, niż kominy systemowe
Należy jednak pamiętać, że aby komin systemowy długo służył, powinien być *poprawnie* zmontowany i eksploatowany

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

no właśnie poczytałem troche i coraz bardziej skłaniam się w kierunku kominów murowanych z cegły tylko czy dobre wnioski wyciągnołem...??? Proszę o korektę :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> no właśnie poczytałem troche i coraz bardziej skłaniam się w kierunku kominów murowanych z cegły tylko czy dobre wnioski wyciągnołem...??? Proszę o korektę


Już była - dwa posty powyżej (*tlalken*'a i mój).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> no właśnie poczytałem troche i coraz bardziej skłaniam się w kierunku kominów murowanych z cegły tylko czy dobre wnioski wyciągnołem...??? Proszę o korektę


Moje doświadczenia i badania dotyczące kominów ,skłaniają mnie do 
nastepujacych wniosków .Budowanie kominow z cegieł jest bezzasadne.
 Pustaki ,ktorych używa sie do budowy kominów systemowych są bardzo 
wygodnym zamiennikiem. Zajmują mniej miejsca, bardzo szybko sie 
z nich buduje i nie potrzebna jest specjalistyczna wiedza (kto dzisiaj
wie co to jest murowanie komina z cegieł na szablon ?).

Początkowo kominy należało kupować w kompletach , obecnie nie.
Stwarza to możliwość zakupu samych pustaków i włożenia do środka
co nam sie podoba.

Proponuje do ekogroszku rury szamotowe ( czyli komplet ) , do kominka
kwasówka 1,4404 .Warunkiem przy rurach szamotowych jest konstrukcja
pieca na tyle nowoczesna ,by produkowal spaliny o niskiej temperaturze
(do 300 st ?)

----------


## Kominki.fm

W przypadku nowych kominów, bezwzględnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem są kominy ceramiczne systemowe. Mają one 30 lat gwarancji i są relatywnie tanie. Można je kupić za naprawdę niewielkie pieniądze, a załatwia się wszystkie kanały wentylacyjne, dymowe i spalinowe. Podaję link: http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/kominy-...mocja,g77.html

----------


## M K

Panie Danielu gwarancja jest po to aby produkt, komin sprzedać. Potem z reguły każda reklamacja jest odrzucana. Bo winny jest murarz lub użytkownik.

----------


## eniu

> Panie Danielu gwarancja jest po to aby produkt, komin sprzedać. Potem z reguły każda reklamacja jest odrzucana. Bo winny jest murarz lub użytkownik.


 :wink:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

a polecacie jakieś inne systemy kominowe czy tylko schiedel???? 
i jakie to są piece produkujące spaliny do 300 st? o czyś takim jeszcze nie słyszałem, może inaczej jakie polecacie bo o piecu jeszcze nie myślałem???
a ta kwasówka to rozumiem że normalny bloczek sstemowy kominowy i wewnatrz kwasówka czy jak??? myślałem że kwasówka to tylko do oleju i gazu???

----------


## eniu

> a polecacie jakieś inne systemy kominowe czy tylko schiedel???? 
> i jakie to są piece produkujące spaliny do 300 st? o czyś takim jeszcze nie słyszałem, może inaczej jakie polecacie bo o piecu jeszcze nie myślałem???
> a ta kwasówka to rozumiem że normalny bloczek sstemowy kominowy i wewnatrz kwasówka czy jak??? myślałem że kwasówka to tylko do oleju i gazu???


O piecach szukaj na właściwych wątkach. Systemowy komin w PL w mojej opini to :
nr 1- Plewa
nr 2- Schiedel

Reszta też nie budzi zasrtzeżeń

Odnośnie kwasówki do kominka wypowiadam się "obficie"
na wątku : Kominek, jaki komin , czym podłączyć ,gdzie wyczystka

Konstrukcja zgodna z Twoimi przypuszczeniami-bloczek + kwasówka

----------


## Kominki.fm

Plewa i Schiedel są dość drogie (za drogie). Są równie dobre, a tańsze.

----------


## eniu

> Plewa i Schiedel są dość drogie (za drogie). Są równie dobre, a tańsze.


Ale ludzie Mercedesy czasem tez kupują  :smile:

----------


## M K

> Plewa i Schiedel są dość drogie (za drogie). Są równie dobre, a tańsze.


Nie ma Pan w swojej ofercie kominów Plewy i Schiedla?

----------


## eniu

> Nie ma Pan w swojej ofercie kominów Plewy i Schiedla?


A no ,mercedesy słabo schodzą....

----------


## M K

> A no ,mercedesy słabo schodzą....


Możliwe, że słabo ale się sprzedają. 
Ja tylko tak się zastanawiam czy Pan Daniel nie poleca Plewy i Schiedla, bo ich nie ma w swojej ofercie czy dlatego, że drogie?

----------


## eniu

> Możliwe, że słabo ale się sprzedają. 
> Ja tylko tak się zastanawiam czy Pan Daniel nie poleca Plewy i Schiedla, bo ich nie ma w swojej ofercie czy dlatego, że drogie?


Coś mi sie wydaje ,że jeno i drugie . Natomiast Schiedel drogi ?
To chyba już przeszłość. Oczywiście w porównaniu z  produktami
równorzędnymi , a nie z wyrobami "kleconymi" w trzech betoniarkach
i czterech blaszanych garażach.

----------


## M K

Masz rację *eniu* 
Ale reklama jest najważniejsza. Gwarancja + tańsze i wędka została zarzucona, ktoś się złapie

----------


## eniu

> Masz rację *eniu* 
> Ale reklama jest najważniejsza. Gwarancja + tańsze i wędka została zarzucona, ktoś się złapie


Dajmy spokój Danielowi bo i Ciebie zaczną podejrzewać  ,żeś tu
wlazł by go tępić .Jak to mówią ,prawda i tak wylezie na wierzch...

----------


## M K

> Dajmy spokój Danielowi bo i Ciebie zaczną podejrzewać  ,żeś tu
> wlazł by go tępić .Jak to mówią ,prawda i tak wylezie na wierzch...


Ok!  :yes:  może jednak wezmę coś na uspokojenie, co by nie nerwować się niepotrzebnie.
A do Pana Daniela nic nie mam. Tak tylko wpadła mi w oko jego reklama kominów i stąd moje pytania  :roll eyes:

----------


## eniu

:smile:

----------


## jorgo

Ja niestety jak już wcześniej pisałem, mam komin murowany z cegły i nic z nim nie zrobię......... ale w dniu dzisiejszym obłożyłem go wełną skalną, tak postanowiłem go ocieplić. W poniedziałek go zakołkuję i rzucę siatkę z klejem i tak zostawię.

----------


## eniu

> Ja niestety jak już wcześniej pisałem, mam komin murowany z cegły i nic z nim nie zrobię......... ale w dniu dzisiejszym obłożyłem go wełną skalną, tak postanowiłem go ocieplić. W poniedziałek go zakołkuję i rzucę siatkę z klejem i tak zostawię.


Co podłączysz do tego komina ?
Po co dałeś wełnę ?

----------


## M K

> Ja niestety jak już wcześniej pisałem, mam komin murowany z cegły i nic z nim nie zrobię......... ale w dniu dzisiejszym obłożyłem go wełną skalną, tak postanowiłem go ocieplić. W poniedziałek go zakołkuję i rzucę siatkę z klejem i tak zostawię.


Odradzam stosowanie kołków, to jest komin i lepiej go nie dziurawić. 
Jak wełnę przykleiłeś do komina na placki czy rozciągając klej grzebieniem?

----------


## jorgo

Na grzebień..... klejem do wełny.  Też się nad tym zastanawiam czy kołkować, ale przecież jak wełna ma 5 cm i kołek wejdzie drugie 5 w cegłe która w poziomie ma 12 cm....... nie podziurkuje jej na wylot. A do komina jest podłączony kocioł na węgiel.

----------


## eniu

Zastanawiam się ciągle w jakim celu dałeś wełnę ?

----------


## jorgo

No pisałem,  że ponad 4 m  komina biegnie na nieużytkowym, nieogrzewanym  poddaszu. Dlatego postanowiłem go ocieplić tą wełną. Przez to jak komin będzie cieplejszy to będę miał lepszy ciąg, choć nie narzekałem i teraz.

----------


## M K

> Na grzebień..... klejem do wełny.  Też się nad tym zastanawiam czy kołkować, ale przecież jak wełna ma 5 cm i kołek wejdzie drugie 5 w cegłe która w poziomie ma 12 cm....... nie podziurkuje jej na wylot. A do komina jest podłączony kocioł na węgiel.


Tu kołki są zbędne, to jest komin i nie należy go dziurawić. Daj na wełnę dwa razy siatkę do ociepleń, dobrego gatunku.

----------


## jorgo

Byłem dziś na strychu i sprawdzałem mocowanie.....muszę przyznać że jak próbowałem odrywać to nie bardzo się dało. Klej Kerakoll specjalny do wełny. A wełna  Rockwool Fasrock .

----------


## eniu

> Byłem dziś na strychu i sprawdzałem mocowanie.....muszę przyznać że jak próbowałem odrywać to nie bardzo się dało. Klej Kerakoll specjalny do wełny. A wełna  Rockwool Fasrock .


Zastanawiam sie , czy nie "przedobrzyłeś". Bo na tynku widziałbyś
np spękania ,rysy - byłyby to informacje ,że coś sie dzieje. Wełna
odcięła cie od tych informacji.

----------


## jorgo

Dom budowałem w 1995 roku, przez te wszystkie lata paliłem i pale węglem i nic się nie działo z kominem: żadnych pęknięć, spękań czy mokrych plam. Jeśli będę miał zmienić na inne paliwo to wtedy dam stalowy.

----------


## Magarac

Starałem się przejrzeć temat dokładnie, ale to jednak kilka stron jest...

Mam "ciekawą" sytuację - chodzi o dom moich dziadków. Piec na węgiel, sporadycznie palone jest drewno, ścinki z zakładu stolarskiego. Dwa lata temu w kominie (murowany bez wkładu) zapaliły się sadze. Straż pożarna, pęknięcia, dym, etc. Zalecono założenie wkładu. Przyjechał jakiś gość, założył, skasował, pojechał.

W piecu paliło się raczej słabo, wkład był regularnie czyszczony itp. Niestety część dymu przedostawała się do przestrzeni między wkładem, a murowanym otworem. Wkład był niestabilny (podczas czyszczenia się "gibał"). A co najdziwniejsze, jakiś czas temu... Sadze znów się zapaliły. Syf, smród, pęknięcia i sąsiad, który zamiast przyjść i powiedzieć: "Chłopie! Dom Ci się pali." Pół godziny się zastanawiał i zaczął straszyć mandatem za palenie oponami...

W każdym razie poprosiłem o poradę starego murarza. Stwierdził, że wkład "jest do dupy, a założenie to już kryminał". M.in. mówił o tym, że elementy są źle montowane itp. Zaproponowałem wyrzucenie wkładu i remont komina - spory zarodek dla niego. I co ciekawe - radził mi owszem - wywalić ten wkład, ale jednocześnie sprawić sobie nowy, dobrej jakości i zakładany przez fachowca.

Podał dwa argumenty:
- brak bałaganu w całym domu (dwie sypialnie i dwie łazienki byłyby rozprute),
- możliwość pojawiania się tłustych zacieków wzdłuż komina, bo podobno cegły mogą być nasiąknięte jakimś badziewiem.

No i mam zagwozdkę: Ostatnie kilkaset lat bez wkładów kominowych do zwykłych pieców pokazało, że się da. Wkład, który sprawili sobie moi dziadkowie - jedno wielkie nieporozumienie. Byłem już zdeterminowany zapłacić za kapitalny remont, a gość jednak odradza... Co robić? 

(Inna sprawa, że zaczynamy z żoną budowę własnego domu i nie bardzo mam czas i ochotę walczyć na dwóch frontach...)

----------


## Magarac

Ktoś, coś? A może jesteście w stanie polecić mi dobrego fachowca w okolicach Swarzędza?

----------


## eniu

> Ktoś, coś? A może jesteście w stanie polecić mi dobrego fachowca w okolicach Swarzędza?




fachowca do czego ?

----------


## Magarac

Do wybrania dobrej jakości wkładu oraz fachowego, zgodnego ze sztuką montażu. Oceny, wyceny i decyzji czy np. nie lepiej byłoby komin, nie wiem, wymurować od nowa.

----------


## eniu

> Do wybrania dobrej jakości wkładu oraz fachowego, zgodnego ze sztuką montażu. Oceny, wyceny i decyzji czy np. nie lepiej byłoby komin, nie wiem, wymurować od nowa.



Opisz problem , wklej fotki , tu bywają dobrzy doradcy . Nie zawsze,
ale przy odrobinie szczęścia ... :smile:

----------


## Magarac

To może po kolei - fotki tu nie pomogą.

Mam nieszczelny komin do pieca na paliwo stałe. Piec jest w piwnicy, nad nim parter i piętro. Zdaniem osób zajmujących się montażem wkładów średnica komina jest zbyt mała, żeby coś do niego pchać.

Jak uszczelnić komin wewnątrz domu? Ile może taka zabawa kosztować?

edit: i jak zadbać, żeby w przyszłości nie wychodziły na nim plamy

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Ja mam natomiast pytanie oidnośnie wysokości trójnika w kominie. Na jakiej wysokości zaleca się murowanie trójnika w kominie do pieca na paliwo stałe ekogroszek aby podłączyć rurę odprowadzającą spaliny. 
Do kominka wiem że możę być na wysokości około 180 do 200 cm, a jak jest z piecem od centralnego? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zibik_eng

> Mam nieszczelny komin do pieca na paliwo stałe. Piec jest w piwnicy, nad nim parter i piętro. Zdaniem osób zajmujących się montażem wkładów średnica komina jest zbyt mała, żeby coś do niego pchać.


Jak średnica jest za mała to można wpuścić frez z dachu do komina i będzie większa....




> Jak uszczelnić komin wewnątrz domu? Ile może taka zabawa kosztować?


Zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną np:
- szlamując komin
- przemurować komin
- wyfrezować i wsadzić wkład

itd itd... dla fachowca (a nie przysłowiowego "zenka" bez mózgu, nazywającego się "budowlańcem") nie są to operacje ani trudne ani zbyt czasochłonne.




> edit: i jak zadbać, żeby w przyszłości nie wychodziły na nim plamy


Przestać palić mokrym drewnem/węglem...

----------


## pionan

> Witam. Ja mam natomiast pytanie oidnośnie wysokości trójnika w kominie. Na jakiej wysokości zaleca się murowanie trójnika w kominie do pieca na paliwo stałe ekogroszek aby podłączyć rurę odprowadzającą spaliny. 
> Do kominka wiem że możę być na wysokości około 180 do 200 cm, a jak jest z piecem od centralnego? 
> Pozdrawiam


każdy piec ma inną wysokość przyłączenia. Zdecyduj sie na konkretny piec i na odpowiedniej wysokosci wyprowadż przyłącze  :smile:

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Jestem na etapie piwnicy, a tu już należ myśleć o piecu jakoś nie mam do tego teraz głowy, chociaż już się rozglądałem ale ciężko się zdecydować, a na szybkiego nie będę kupował. wiem, że stawiają kominy bez posiadania pieca, tylko na jakiej wysokości zamontować ten trójnik. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Nikt nie stawiał komina :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Witam. Nikt nie stawiał komina


W takiej sytuacji to tylko jak najwyżej , tak by kolanami potem
jakoś wywinąć - w dół raczej nie  :smile:

----------


## bajanadjembe

> Witam. Nikt nie stawiał komina


Stawiałam trzy kominy.
Pierwotnym zamysłem był w kotłowni piec na ekogroszek. Majster chciał wiedzieć na jakiej wysokości jest średnica krućca przyłączeniowego w piecu, który miał byc zainstalowany. Podałam. I tak zrobili.
Potem przyszedł pomysł na gaz. 
Trójnik został zamurowany, a na odpowiedniej wysokości zrobione przyłącze do kondensiaka, i w rurę ceramiczną wstawiona kwasówka.
Podejrzewam, że jednak powinniście wiedzieć jaki piec "przyczepicie" do tego komina. Zawsze lepiej, jeśli tak na oko, za wysoko, niż za nisko. No i trzeba też 10 cm postument wziąć pod uwagę.

----------


## bajanadjembe

O!
*zibik_eng*, zapomniałeś o moich pytaniach w weątku "dlugosc przewodu spalinowego" w dziale "Kominki"?

----------


## Magarac

Frezowanie komina to droga zabawa?

----------


## eniu

Nowy też w tej cenie postawisz...

----------


## Magarac

Zwłaszcza, że po frezowaniu i tak (w mojej sytuacji) musiałbym dla szczelności wetknąć w niego wkład.

----------


## eniu

> Zwłaszcza, że po frezowaniu i tak (w mojej sytuacji) musiałbym dla szczelności wetknąć w niego wkład.


Firma zajmująca się frezowaniem , załatwia to kompleksowo, z montażem
wkładu włącznie .

----------


## Magarac

O! A może kolega z Rogoźna jest w stanie wskazać jakąś zaufaną firmę z okolicy? (Z Rogoźna do mojego domu jedzie się równą godzinę.)

----------


## Princesa

Mam kłopot z kominem systemowym, wykonawca nie zostawił dylatacji przy przejściu przez strop.
Poza tym, że mnie mało szlag nie trafił, pojawia sie pytanie, jak to rozwiązać i poprawić? Czy teraz jakieś kucie nie uszkodzi mi komina?

----------


## ludwik_13

> Stawiałam trzy kominy.
> Pierwotnym zamysłem był w kotłowni piec na ekogroszek. Majster chciał wiedzieć na jakiej wysokości jest średnica krućca przyłączeniowego w piecu, który miał byc zainstalowany. Podałam. I tak zrobili.
> Potem przyszedł pomysł na gaz. 
> Trójnik został zamurowany, a na odpowiedniej wysokości zrobione przyłącze do kondensiaka, i w rurę ceramiczną wstawiona kwasówka.
> Podejrzewam, że jednak powinniście wiedzieć jaki piec "przyczepicie" do tego komina. Zawsze lepiej, jeśli tak na oko, za wysoko, niż za nisko. No i trzeba też 10 cm postument wziąć pod uwagę.


A ja zadam pytanie, bo czeka mnie podobna zabawa (tylko przyczyna inna). Chciałam mieć gotowy system do kotła kondensacyjnego (odpowiednie membrany itp.)  a Wykonawca "wie lepiej. I zaczął budować komin z wkładem ceramicznym uniwersalnym fi 160 mm. Powiedział, że w środek da kwasówkę a powietrze do kotła będzie doprowadzone w przestrzeni pomiędzy rurą ceramiczną a kwasówką. Ktoś tak robił? Nie ma problemów z zapewnieniem odizolowania spalin od powietrza dostarczanego do kotła? Mój wybrany kocioł wymaga przewodu p-s 125/80 mm, czyli średnica wewn. przewodu spalinowego to 8 cm. Miejsca jest dość. Ale może lepiej dać w ten wkład ceramiczny zamiast rury pojedycznej (tylko spaliny) - rurę pow- spalin. Trochę bez sensu ładować to w ceramikę, ale jak mam mieć problem z podłączeniem???? Myślcie ludkowie i nie mówcie, że Wykonawca powinien rozebrać to co postawił i robić od nowa. Moja wina, twardym trza być nię miętkim, ale nie zawsze się da.

----------


## dex001

Witam co sadzicie o wymiarach mojego komina  60cm na 50cm 12m długości 
Nigdy niebył czyszczony nie ztkał się niema plam i jest jeszcze przedwojenny
Cug jest w nim zawsze czy zimny cz ciepły mokry czy suchy zawsze dobrze ciagnie

----------


## eniu

Wymiar zewnętrzny , czy wewnętrzny (kanału dymnego) ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Trochę bez sensu ładować to w ceramikę , ale jak mam mieć problem z podłączeniem???? Myślcie ludkowie i nie mówcie, że Wykonawca powinien rozebrać to co postawił i robić od nowa. Moja wina, twardym trza być nię miętkim, ale nie zawsze się da.


Problem z podłączeniem będzie miał teraz twój przemądrzały wykonawca.
Autoryzowany serwis kotłów kondensacyjnych wymaga (w większości) szczelności. Te rury fi80/fi 125 powinny być z uszczelkami. Jeśli już ma zostać ten wkład ceramiczny, to podłączenie do niego zewnętrznej (ssącej) rury fi125 (adaptera) powinno być *szczelne* (też uszczelka!). Ciekawe, jak twój wykonawca to rozwiąże?  :roll eyes:  Wykona jakąś *nietypową* kwasoodporną "redukcję" z uszczelkami? Jeśli tak, to za ile?
Jeśli jednak w ten wkład ceramiczny wpakujesz i rury fi125, to kto ci zwróci ten niepotrzebny koszt (wkładu)?

----------


## MarkEd

Uff… Przeczytałem cały wątek i już nic nie wiem  :wink: 

Planuję wybudować komin murowany o przekroju 27x27 do kotła 25-30kW. Do ogrzania będzie bufor około 2000 litrów. Planuję palić drewnem suchym z pełną mocą kotła. Komin bez żadnego wkładu.

Pierwszy pomysł:


Drugi pomysł:



Co sądzicie o pomyśle wymurowania komina cegły pełnej rozbiórkowej? I obłożenia go kominami wentylacyjnymi z pustaków keramzytowych? I czy przekrój komina 27x27cm co daje 729cm2 nie jest zbyt duży dla pieca 25-20kW?

----------


## eniu

Komin z cegieł ma większe opory niż z rur. Poza tym łatwiej walczyć
z za dużym ciągiem niż za małym...

----------


## M K

Do kotła 25-30 KW wystarczy komin 20x20 lub fi 20. 
Oczywiście *eniu* ma rację, że komin murowany z cegieł ma większe opory od komina okrągłego.
Tutaj jednak są bardzo istotne zalety komina murowanego z cegły. Jest to, zdecydowana przewaga w odporności na szok termiczny w porównaniu do komina systemowego z wkładem ceramicznym. Jeden warunek, cegła musi być kwasoodporna, zaprawa do murowania również powinna być dobra. Ponadto jakość wykonania, powinna być pierwszy sort. Niedawno o takim kominie i dobrych do tego materiałach pisał *Wojtek796* i pomysł ten wydaje mi się bardzo ciekawy.
Natomiast użycie cegły rozbiórkowej do budowy komina, nie jest moim zdaniem dobre

----------


## eniu

> Komin z cegieł ma większe opory niż z rur. Poza tym łatwiej walczyć
> z za dużym ciągiem niż za małym...



Tak to napisałem, że wygląda na negację cegły. W rzeczywistości
coraz bardziej się przekonuje do starych metod i ułomności "systemów". 

Niestety, dobry komin z cegieł nie jest tani. Nowoczesne urządzenia
grzewcze zmuszają do budowania go w sposób wspomniany przez MK,
lub wyposażanie dodatkowo we wkłady stalowe lub ceramiczne. 
Montaż tych drugich to temat na książkę z powodu prawie kompletnej
niewiedzy w tym względzie...

----------


## kominiarz

> Tak to napisałem, że wygląda na negację cegły. W rzeczywistości
> coraz bardziej się przekonuje do starych metod i ułomności "systemów". 
> 
> Niestety, dobry komin z cegieł nie jest tani. Nowoczesne urządzenia
> grzewcze zmuszają do budowania go w sposób wspomniany przez MK,
> lub wyposażanie dodatkowo we wkłady stalowe lub ceramiczne. 
> Montaż tych drugich to temat na książkę z powodu prawie kompletnej
> niewiedzy w tym względzie...


„ W rzeczywistości
coraz bardziej się przekonuje do starych metod i ułomności "systemów". „

Eniu, jestem pełen podziwu.

----------


## piciek

Jeśli jest dyskusja o "lepszośći" kominów tradycyjnych nad systemowymi lub odwrotnie to mam małe pytanie. Czy komin systemowy przeżyje podłączenie kotła miałowego. Kocioł miałowy jak wiadomo lubi sobie czasem strzelić/buchnąć. O komin z cegły się nie obawiam (bo to bardzo stabilna, solidna konstrukcja). A czy delikatna ceramika systemowca przeżyje kilka/naście/dziesiąt lat takiego ostrzału?

----------


## eniu

> Jeśli jest dyskusja o "lepszośći" kominów tradycyjnych nad systemowymi lub odwrotnie to mam małe pytanie. Czy komin systemowy przeżyje podłączenie kotła miałowego. Kocioł miałowy jak wiadomo lubi sobie czasem strzelić/buchnąć. O komin z cegły się nie obawiam (bo to bardzo stabilna, solidna konstrukcja). A czy delikatna ceramika systemowca przeżyje kilka/naście/dziesiąt lat takiego ostrzału?



Właśnie odbywa się globalny test kominów systemowych. Na naszych 
oczach i generalnie na nasz koszt  :big grin: . Dotychczasowe próby nie 
wypadają różowo...

----------


## kominiarz

Jak to marketing może w głowie człowiekowi zamieszać, były czasy, że sam uważałem je za najlepsze do niektórych rozwiązań.

----------


## MarkEd

Uffff... Znalazłem:




> Witam!
> 
> Żeby nie mnożyć postów w wątkach kominowych, chciałbym tutaj napisać coś na temat kominów, właściwie możliwości jakie dają materiały ogniotrwałe do wykorzystania na tym odcinku.
> 
> Dostępne materiały i technologie dają możliwość budowy komina  odpornego na wysokie temperatury, jakie mogą się pojawić w wyniku pożaru sadzy, odpornego na kwaśne skropliny i inne niszczące zjawiska.
> 
> W kominie, który chcę pokazać sadza może się palić właściwie dowolną ilość razy. Nie namawiam tutaj nikogo, broń Boże, do zaniedbywania kontroli i czyszczenia komina.
> 
> W technologii tradycyjnej murowania kominów ceglanych wykorzystuje się cegłę budowlaną i zaprawę murarską. Pierwsza nie wytrzymuje wysokich temperatur i pęka, kruszy się, druga na skutek przemian fazowych i reakcji chemicznych jej składników prowadzi do powstania nieszczelności.
> ...


Chodzi chyba o ten pomysł. Przy okazji przeczytałem połowę tego wątku oraz cały o piecach/kotłach typu rocket stove  :wink: 


Tutaj przykładowe wyliczenia cenowe: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3932390

Bardzo ciekawy pomysł! Tylko czy to nie jest rozwiązanie zbyt "przemysłowe" jak dla zwykłego kotła na drewno?

Co do średnicy wewnętrznej komina 20x20 a 27x27 to podałem taki wymiar, gdyż ten drugi prościej wymurować.
Zdobyłem też kilka sztuk cegły rozbiórkowej(widoczne ślady spękań, pajączków, itp). Jest o klasę lepsza niż ta którą widziałem w marketach(sypie się w rękach) ale na komin raczej się nie nadaje tak jak to napisał *M K*. Chociaż sprzedawca się chwalił, że sporo kominów wybudowano z jego cegły.

Trzeba zaprojektować odpowiedniej średnicy otwór w stropie a nad kominem się jeszcze kilka razy zastanowić... im więcej czytam na ten temat tym mniej wiem  :wink:  Chociaż możę by zbudować z dobrej ale zwykłej cegły, zaprawa kwasoodporna, ocieplenie wełna mineralną... w miarę tanie i solidne, ale pewnie i tak są jakieś ale... które chyba znam  :Roll:

----------


## eniu

Sie napracowałeś... :smile: 

Przyjdzie Ci jeszcze to przeczytać: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka.

Wojtek jest ceramikiem, więc trudno sie dziwić jego "pancernym" konstrukcjom
komina. Nierealnym raczej w domu jednorodzinnym ze względu na gabaryty
i koszty. Rozwiązanie na pewno solidne...

Kwasówka przy drewnie, to temat który zyskuje coraz lepsze opinie. Kwasówka
a nie żaroodporna stal (!), która przy mokrych spalinach nie daje rady...

----------


## piciek

> Krótkie pytanie, czy krokwie mogą przylegać do komina? W projekcie nie mam tego rozwiązania, w praktyce tak. Kierownik budowy nie zwrócił uwagi... a ja się zastanawiam, czy to nie błąd w sztuce? Co myślą Znawcy tematu? Proszę o pomoc. Mam komin systemowy.


O ile dobrze pamietam, to 30cm od "ognia", czyli jak dymowy/spalinowy jest np między wentylacyjnymi to mogą dotykać.

----------


## kominiarz

Przy kominach systemowych średnio we wszystkich odległość od pustaka określa się  100 mm od konstrukcji drewnianej.

----------


## eniu

> Przy kominach systemowych średnio we wszystkich odległość od pustaka określa się  100 mm od konstrukcji drewnianej.



Czyli 30 centów od strumienia dymu odpuszczamy ?

----------


## kominiarz

Mierząc od wewnętrznego lica kanału dymowego myślę, że tak.

----------


## MarkEd

Wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka. przeczytany... teraz już jestem pewien, że nic nie wiem na temat kominów, nie wspominając już o podjęciu decyzji jak mam taki komin zrobić  :wink:  Prościej było by trzymać się projektu i zastosować kominy firmy S.

Ale jest nowy plan:



Taki oto komin dla kotła na drewno około 25-30kW, średnica wkładu stalowego ze stali 1.4404 grubości 0,6-0,8 około 22-25cm.
Kocioł dolny lub górny opalany drewnem w celu nagrzania bufora. Drewno będzie raczej suche, choć po przeczytaniu kilku wątków o kominach, zakładam, że zdarzy się palić mokrym.

Rura w pustaku musi być oddylatowana od pustaka. Nie chciał bym też ogrzewać pomieszczeń przez które przechodzi komin. Wystarczą druty i szczelina powietrzna zrobi swoje? Czy też będzie wymagana wełna, perlit, ekofiber? Co do tego drugiego - perlit mam obawy czy rura podczas pracy nie zostanie uszkodzona przez tarcie. Ewentualnie zostaje ocieplenie całego komina. Tylko czy to ma sens skoro rura ogrzewa się w przeciągu kilku chwil a stygnie jeszcze szybciej... Chyba jednak ocieplenie niema sensu i wystarczą same druty.

Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## eniu

Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że pustka powietrzna jest lepsza od wełny, czy perlitu.
Co do trwałości nie ma żadnych wątpliwości  :big grin: . To przegrzewanie pomieszczeń
mnie frapuje - chcesz palić latem?

Zamiast drutów - wąskie blaszki z odpadków kwasówki - łatwiej umocować...

----------


## MarkEd

Blaszki to zdecydowanie lepszy pomysł  :smile: 

Latem chcę ogrzewać bufor dla CWU. Dlatego ocieplenie jakieś musi być myślę, żeby ocieplić cały komin, razem z tymi wentylacyjnymi kanałami.

Przeczytałem jeszcze kilka wątków o kominach stalowym do kotła na drewno i z jednej strony 0,6mm starczy dla stali kwasoodpornej a z drugiej 2mm to mało bo i tak się "sito" zrobi… Ciężko się przełamać do tego rozwiązania. Opinie są różne a producenci takie rury zalecają głównie do gazu i oleju. Mam jedna nadzieję, że ta decyzja będzie dobra i 0,6mm starczy na lata  :wink:

----------


## ZUG

witam wszystkich

jak tylko nadejdzie wiosna i zakończy się sezon grzewczy chcę u siebie wymienić czy też naprawić komin wszystko zależne co fachowiec 
powie i tu mam problem ponieważ nikogo nie znam ze swojego terytorium co mógłby się pochylić nad moim kominem.

może znacie kogoś z mojego obszaru zachodniopomorskiego godnego polecenia.

----------


## piciek

Skoro wątek o kominach to jedno mnie zastanawia. Jaki komin z cegły jest bardziej narażony  na osadzanie wilgoci z dymu. 14x14 czy 27x27?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Skoro wątek o kominach to jedno mnie zastanawia. Jaki komin z cegły jest bardziej narażony  na osadzanie wilgoci z dymu. 14x14 czy 27x27?


Pytanie dobrze wpisuje się w tytuł wątku. Jeśli oba kominy będą używane zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, nie powinno być miedzy nimi różnicy. Pamiętać należy jednak o tym, że mały komin służy do małego pieca, duży komin do dużego.

----------


## piciek

No właśnie, przyjmijmy, że mam "normalny" piec do domku jednorodzinnego (powiedzmy 20kW). Wymaganie przekroju kominowego 400ccm. I palony z temperaturą 40-50stopni. W jakim kominie większa szansa na wilgoć?

----------


## kominiarz

> No właśnie, przyjmijmy, że mam "normalny" piec do domku jednorodzinnego (powiedzmy 20kW). Wymaganie przekroju kominowego 400ccm. I palony z temperaturą 40-50stopni. W jakim kominie większa szansa na wilgoć?


Co masz na myśli przez stwierdzenie „normalny” piec ?

----------


## piciek

Kocioł centralnego na paliwo stałe ~20kW. Wymaganie przekroju kominowego zazwyczaj minimum 400ccm.

----------


## kominiarz

> Skoro wątek o kominach to jedno mnie zastanawia. Jaki komin z cegły jest bardziej narażony  na osadzanie wilgoci z dymu. 14x14 czy 27x27?


Komin 27/27 to prawie drugie tyle m2 powierzchni ścian wewnętrznych co 14/14, więc 14/14 na pewno przesiąknie szybciej. Większa gąbka jest w stanie przyjąć więcej wody niż mniejsza w określonym czasie. Poza tym kominy wsiąkliwe z cegły nie bardzo nadają się do nowoczesnych, bardzo sprawnych kotłów na paliwa stałe. Ryzyko wyłażenia plam zawsze istnieje.

Z tymi min. 400cm2 to też ciekawa historia. Żadna systemówka dn200 i murowany 14/27 nie trzyma tej zalecanej przez producentów powierzchni, jak później jest coś nie tak, gwarancji nie ma, komin za mały.

----------


## piciek

No tak właśnie myślę. Ze im mniejszy komin, tym większa szybkość spalin. Im większa szybkość spalin, tym mniejsza strata temperatury w kominie. Im mniejsza strata temperatury tym mniejsza szansa na osadzenie wilgoci. Teoretycznie - im mniejszy przekrój komina tym lepiej... No mi tak wychodzi.

----------


## kominiarz

> No tak właśnie myślę. Ze im mniejszy komin, tym większa szybkość spalin. Im większa szybkość spalin, tym mniejsza strata temperatury w kominie. Im mniejsza strata temperatury tym mniejsza szansa na osadzenie wilgoci. Teoretycznie - im mniejszy przekrój komina tym lepiej... No mi tak wychodzi.


Musisz wziąć jeszcze pod uwagę fakt, że opór rośnie z kwadratem prędkości, dodatkowo biorąc pod uwagę następny fakt, przepływ spalin w kanale jest spiralny, spaliny w mniejszym kanale mają większą styczność ze ściankami niż w kanale dużym. Jak masz większą prędkość spalin w kanale kominowym nie oznacza to, że masz lepszy ciąg kominowy, poczytaj sobie o ciśnieniu statycznym i dynamicznym.

Z reguły często to też wynika z przewymiarowania kotła w stosunku do powierzchni jaką zamierzamy ogrzewać, wówczas wilgoć w przewodzie kominowym murowana.

----------


## malka

Drodzy Panowie (Pań jakoś nie widzę )
Zmieniła mi się koncepcja ogrzewania domu, miał być ekogroch, będzie gaz....a komin został do paliw stałych.
Systemowy, taki mam http://www.kominy.icopal.pl/dwg/Kominy-folder_2011.pdf
I teraz pytanie zasadnicze, wystarczy szczelną kwasówkę włożyć do środka ceramiki ? Fi80 ??

Rozmawiałam dziś z kominiarzem, wykona usługę, jednak nie był chętny do doradzania  :roll eyes:  poza lakonicznym -najlepiej kupić wkład dedykowany, że najlepiej to wiem, ale  i najdrożej  :bash:

----------


## eniu

> Drodzy Panowie (Pań jakoś nie widzę )
> Zmieniła mi się koncepcja ogrzewania domu, miał być ekogroch, będzie gaz....a komin został do paliw stałych.
> Systemowy, taki mam http://www.kominy.icopal.pl/dwg/Kominy-folder_2011.pdf
> I teraz pytanie zasadnicze, wystarczy szczelną kwasówkę włożyć do środka ceramiki ? Fi80 ??
> 
> Rozmawiałam dziś z kominiarzem, wykona usługę, jednak nie był chętny do doradzania  poza lakonicznym -najlepiej kupić wkład dedykowany, że najlepiej to wiem, ale  i najdrożej


Rodzaj kotła determinuje co włożyć. Gadaj z Panem (lub Panią  :wink: ) od kotła...

----------


## malka

Pan, Pan od kotła.....jakoś jeszcze ten zawód niesfeminizowany jest  :wink: 
Z jego ust padają jakoś  mało sprecyzowane opinie, nie na temat srednicy przewodu, bo tę sprawdził na schemacie, ale na temat  z czego ten przewód ma być wykonany.
Szukam potwierdzenia, tego co już wyczytałam  :oops: 

Kocioł kondensacyjny.

----------

